# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Σχεδιάζοντας ένα ψηφιακά ελεγχόμενο τροφοδοτικό πάγκου

## manolena

*1. Εισαγωγή
*
Η παρούσα απόπειρα σχεδίασης είναι μια λιτή προσέγγιση για κατασκευή ενός ψηφιακά ελεγχόμενου τροφοδοτικού πάγκου
αλλά με πρόσθετες λειτουργίες. Η κρίση σας και οι προτάσεις σας είναι πραγματικά ευπρόσδεκτες:

α. Ψηφιακή ένδειξη της τάσης και του ρεύματος εξόδου σε ένα LCD 2x16 χαρακτήρων
β. Ψηφιακή ρύθμιση της απαιτούμενης τάσης και ρεύματος εξόδου
γ. Χρήση "εύκολων" εξαρτημάτων και μικροελεγκτή
δ. Χρήση μόνον της τάσης τροφοδοσίας χωρίς συμμετρικές τάσεις για τελεστικούς
ε. Προεραιτική (μετά απο συζήτηση) διάταξης επικοινωνίας με PC για αυτοματοποιημένη παραγωγή τάσεων εξόδου
στ. Ρυθμίσεις εισάγονται με τη βοήθεια πληκτρολογίου για ακριβείς τοποθετήσεις στις απαιτούμενες τάσεις και ρεύματα
ζ. DAC (ψηφιακός σε αναλογικό μετατροπέας 16bits με τη βοήθεια 2x8 I/Os Ι²C expanders)
η. Μικρή αλλά στιβαρή κατασκευή

*2. Η βασική ιδέα*

Η απλούστερη παραγωγή σταθεροποιημένης τάσης απεικονίζεται με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα που βασίζεται σε 
μια τάση αναφοράς (zenner δίοδος) που πολώνει τη βάση ενός transistor:

Basics 1.jpg

Η τάση εξόδου του παραπάνω κυκλώματος είναι *Uref-0,7V* (0,7V είναι η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην επαφή Ν μεταξύ
εκπομπού και βάσης του transistor). Έτσι λοιπόν, η τελική τάση εξόδου είναι *4V*. Εδώ, υπάρχει ένα βασικό πρόβλημα
 όμως που δεν εξυπηρετεί την κατασκευή σαν τροφοδοτικό ισχύος... Το δικτύωμα αντίστασης-διόδου 
δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί μεγάλα ρεύματα, για αυτό και η τοποθέτηση του transistor βελτιώνει την κατάσταση.

Επίσης, το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει και 2 άλλα πολύ βασικά μειονεκτήματα: Σε βραχυκύκλωμα, το transistor θα καταστραφεί και η 
τάση εξόδου είναι φιξαρισμένη στην τάση zenner. Το πρόβλημα λύνεται όμως με ρύθμιση της τάσης αναφοράς
και ρύθμιση του ρεύματος εξόδου. Αργότερα, θα δούμε το πως γίνεται αυτό.

Αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα μικροελεγκτή, μπορούμε να κάνουμε πάρα πολλά πράγματα για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα 
παραπάνω. Η τάση εξόδου καθώς και το ρεύμα, μπορούν μέσω του *ADC* να παρακολουθούνται συνεχώς (feedback), 
αλλά και με έναν κατάλληλο *DAC* (ADC = analog to digital converter, DAC = digital to analog converter) μπορούμε
να παράξουμε μια τάση πόλωσης του transistor σε μεγάλη ανάλυση και άρα εξαιρετική μικρορύθμιση της απαιτούμενης 
τάσης εξόδου.

Η ιδέα μου σε αυτό το δεύτερο κομμάτι, υλοποιείται εξαιρετικά απλά με τη λεγόμενη διάταξη *R-2R ladder:

*R2R.jpg

Το παραπάνω κύκλωμα αποτελεί έναν 4bits DAC. H λογική (ON-OFF) των διακοπτών, ελέγχεται απο τις ψηφιακές εξόδους
του μικροελεγκτή και αυτός είτε συνδέει τους κόμβους του δικτυώματος στη γή, είτε στη θετική τροφοδοσία. Έτσι, παράγεται 
μια τελική τάση εξόδου που εκφράζεται σε VCC/16 επί τις φορές που επαναλαμβάνεται το κύκλωμα (Ζ). Δηλαδή εδώ,
φαίνεται ένας μετατροπέας 16 ψηφίων που μπορεί να προσφέρει 16*(VCC/16+1) τάση εξόδου.


*​ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ...*

----------

finos (25-07-15), 

michalism (25-05-16), 

p.gabr (09-03-13), 

picdev (10-03-13), 

rep (15-03-13), 

spiroscfu (09-03-13)

----------


## picdev

γιατί να μην χρησημοποιήσεις τον DAC ή το PWM  που έχουν οι μΕ για να παράγεις αυτή τη τάση?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο το κυκλωματάκι σταθεροποιήσεις που έβαλες έχει και άλλο ένα σοβαρό μείον,
αυτό είναι πως και τρανζίστορ να βάλεις για το ρεύμα της βάσης, θα χρειαστεί και ανάδραση από την έξοδο (που αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με τον adc όπως προανέφερες) και αυτό γιατί η σταθεροποιησει με npn σε συνεμολογία κοινού συλέκτη δεν είναι και τόσο σταθερή (λόγο της μεταβολής της Vbe από τις μεταβολές του διερχόμενου ρεύματος των διαφορετικών φορτίων).

Επίσης (όπως είπε και ο άκης) γιατί να βάλεις R2R ή εξωτερικό dac 
και δεν χρησιμοποιείς την pwm module σε 10bit ανάλυση, νομίζω είναι αρκετή πχ. με 30V είσοδο θα σου δώσει 1024 βήματα των 30/1024=30mV.


Υγ.
Παρεπιπτόντος ωραίο θέμα.

----------

manolena (09-03-13)

----------


## billtech

πολυ καλη ιδεα για τροφοδοτικο. εχει καιρο που με τρωει να κανω και εγω ενα τετοιο. Να ελεγχω ενα MAX724 με εναν επεξεργαστη και να το κανω μεταβλητο. Αλλα ακομα δεν βρηκα ωρα να κατσω να το σχεδιασω.
Μπραβο Μανο. Συνεχισε να δουμε το αποτελεσμα!!!

----------

manolena (09-03-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Όντως δεν θα ήταν ποιο σοφιστικέ ένα switching παρά κάποιο γραμμικό.


επισυνάπτω ένα ενδιαφέρων pdf

----------

στεφανος μιχαλης (01-09-13)

----------


## manolena

> γιατί να μην χρησημοποιήσεις τον DAC ή το PWM  που έχουν οι μΕ για να παράγεις αυτή τη τάση?



Ένας-ένας τις απαντήσεις καλοί μου συμφορουμίτες...

Η πρώϊμη ιδέα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσω όντως τον PWM του μ/ε, μιας και όλοι τους τον έχουν σαν βασικό εξοπλισμό. Θεώρησα όμως
-αφού σκέφτηκα να το παρουσιάσω- πως θα ήταν καλό να δείξω με απλό έως πρωτόγονο τρόπο και τις βασικές λειτουργίες όρων
όπως DAC, ADC αλλά με κατασκευή διακριτή, με εμφανή υλικά και τρόπο ώστε να γίνονται απλούστερα και κατανοητά.

----------

gcostas (13-03-16)

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο το κυκλωματάκι σταθεροποιήσεις που έβαλες έχει και άλλο ένα σοβαρό μείον,
> αυτό είναι πως και τρανζίστορ να βάλεις για το ρεύμα της βάσης, θα χρειαστεί και ανάδραση από την έξοδο (που αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με τον adc όπως προανέφερες) και αυτό γιατί η σταθεροποιησει με npn σε συνεμολογία κοινού συλέκτη δεν είναι και τόσο σταθερή (λόγο της μεταβολής της Vbe από τις μεταβολές του διερχόμενου ρεύματος των διαφορετικών φορτίων).
> 
> Επίσης (όπως είπε και ο άκης) γιατί να βάλεις R2R ή εξωτερικό dac 
> και δεν χρησιμοποιείς την pwm module σε 10bit ανάλυση, νομίζω είναι αρκετή πχ. με 30V είσοδο θα σου δώσει 1024 βήματα των 30/1024=30mV.
> 
> 
> Υγ.
> Παρεπιπτόντος ωραίο θέμα.



Ακριβώς όπως τα λες Σπύρο... Στη συνέχεια του θέματος, θα δείξω τον τρόπο που το κύκλωμα αντιλαμβάνεται τις διαφορές στην τάση της εξόδου και με μια "ανατροφοδότηση" (feedback) της στον μ/ε, κάνει αυτόματη διόρθωση, άσχετα απο το φορτίο στην έξοδο.

Όσο για τα βήματα και την ανάλυση του ladder ή γιατί δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω PWM, ήθελα να την κάνω ακόμα πιο 
ακριβή σε μέγεθος των 16bit, αλλά χωρίς έτοιμους DAC. Σε συνδυασμό και με το αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο που σκέφτομαι
να του βάλω, για μια ακρίβεια 3 δεκαδικών αλλά παραγματικά δεκαδικών και όχι μετρημένων σε μια float μεταβλητή, νομίζω
οτι τούτο είναι ό,τι πρέπει. Αυτό θα γινόταν μόνο με το ladder και διακριτά εξαρτήματα. Έτσι λοιπόν, 16 ψηφία ανάλυσης
δίνουν 65536 βήματα (!), ήτοι 30/65530=0,0004. Είναι σίγουρο πως δεν θα καταφέρω τέτοια ακρίβεια λόγω ανοχών, 
αλλά είναι και κάτι που θέλω να κάνω εδώ και καιρό, για να δώ και τι μπορώ εγώ μόνος μου να κάνω.

----------


## manolena

> Όντως δεν θα ήταν ποιο σοφιστικέ ένα switching παρά κάποιο γραμμικό.
> 
> 
> επισυνάπτω ένα ενδιαφέρων pdf



Όταν θα μεγαλώσω, θα το κάνω με switching! Χαχαχααααα!!!

----------


## manolena

Συνεχίζω λοιπόν...

Στα παραπάνω, παραθέτω μια λίγο πιο λεπτομερή ανάλυση σχεδίασης σε μορφή block για τη συνολική ιδέα:

Block.jpg

Εδώ, πρέπει να προστεθεί ένας ενισχυτής ρεύματος και τάσης, μιας και ο DAC δεν μπορεί να παρέχει το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα οδήγησης
του σταδίου εξόδου (transistor ισχύος), ενώ η τάση οδήγησής του είναι λίγο μικρότερη απο την τάση VCC 5V του μ/ε.
Ο ενισχυτής θα μπορούσε να ήταν ένας *operational amplifier* (τι πιο απλό...), αλλά θα πρέπει εδώ να σκεφτούμε πως κατά πλειονότητα,
θα χρειαζόταν και μια συμμετρική τάση τροφοδοσίας του, καθώς και κάποια επιπλέον κυκλώματα σταθεροποίησης για να μην ταλαντώνει
σε ένα εύρος τάσης που θα ξεκινούσε απο 0 volts.

Για τους λόγους αυτούς, διακριτά εξαρτήματα όπως μερικά απλά transistors, θα χτίσουν έναν εξίσου απλό ενισχυτή τάσης, σε συνδυασμό με
επίσης απλά transistor ισχύος για την έξοδο. Πρέπει να είναι τέτοια ώστε να απορροφούν σχετικά χαμηλό ρεύμα βάσης για την οδήγησή τους.

V amp.jpg

Παρέλειψα να αναφέρω, πως αφορμή για όλο αυτό, είναι μια κατασκευή ανάλογης σχεδίασης η οποία ευρίσκεται εδώ:
http://tuxgraphics.org/electronics/2...upply-v3.shtml
Δεν ήθελα να αντιγράψω το σχεδιασμό σε όλα του τα επι μέρους τμήματα, αλλά να κάνω και κάποιες δικές μου προσεγγίσεις
σε άλλες λύσεις.

Εφ' όσον ο DAC έχει μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας τα *VCC (5V)* όπως προαναφέρθηκε, θα πρέπει για να λάβουμε τάση εξόδου στα
*30V* να την πολλαπλασιάσουμε επι έναν λόγο *6.* Αυτό γίνεται με το συνδυασμό 2 απλών PNP και NPN transistors, απο τα οποία 
με βάση την εξομοίωση στο LTSpice, προκύπτει οτι:

Sim1.jpg

απο τάση εξόδου DAC στο σημείο *Α= 4,999V*, επιτυγχάνεται μια ενίσχυση στο σημείο *Γ* ίση με *34,356/4,999* που είναι περίπου
*6,8 φορές* η τάση εισόδου του ενισχυτή. Η διαφορά που παρατηρούμε με τα προηγούμενα αναγραφόμενα οφείλεται στο οτι 
η είσοδος της παρεχόμενης προς επεξεργασία τάσης είναι 35V αντί για 30V που είχαμε στους πρώτους υπολογισμούς.

Τώρα, σε ό,τι αφορά τον DAC... Για να έχουμε 16 ψηφία ανάλυσης με διακριτά εξαρτήματα, πρέπει εκτός των δικτυωμάτων
αντιστάσεων της μορφής R2R που είδαμε πιο πάνω, χρειαζόμαστε και τη λογική του μ/ε για τη μεταγωγή των "λογικών"
διακοπτών προς την VCC 5V και την γή. Επειδή ο μ/ε δεν διαθέτει άπλετες ψηφιακές εξόδους, σκέφτηκα να τις 
πολλαπλασιάσω μέσω του διαύλου *I²C και 2 8bit Ι/Ο expanders,* τους *PCF8574.* Έτσι, με 2 μόνο γραμμές, 
τις data και clock και με λίγο κώδικα, θα μπορέσω να "ανοιγοκλείνω" τα δικτυώματα των αντιστάσεων, παράγοντας έτσι
65536 (!) διαφορετικές τάσεις απο 0-5V.

R2R.jpg

Έτσι, περισσεύουν αρκετές I/O του μ/ε για τη διαχείρηση μιας LCD οθόνης, ενός πληκτρολογίου 4x4 matrix και ενός
buzzer για τα "ηχητικά" της κατασκευής. Αντί για το πληκτρολόγιο, μπορεί άνετα να προστεθεί ένας rotary encoder
με ενσωματωμένο διακόπτη για τις ρυθμίσεις τάσης και ρεύματος.

----------


## hurt30

Φίλε Manolena, καλή η ιδέα αλλά πρακτικά για ηλεκτονικές διατάξεις η αντίδραση στο current limit είναι πρακτικά άχρηστη και επίσης σαν regulator είναι λίγο πως να το πω... χειρότερο από κακό...

Μηπως πρέπει να δεις μια εντελώς διαφορετική προσέγγιση; Δες για παράδειγμα κάτι τέτοιο:
mypsu.jpg

Υ.Γ. Το παραπάνω παράδειγμα είναι "proof of concept" και όχι ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση για κατασκευή.

----------


## manolena

Το παρακάτω είναι το σχηματικό σαν σύνολο με όλα τα προαναφερθέντα:

PSU1.jpg

----------


## manolena

> Φίλε Manolena, καλή η ιδέα αλλά πρακτικά για ηλεκτονικές διατάξεις η αντίδραση στο current limit είναι πρακτικά άχρηστη και επίσης σαν regulator είναι λίγο πως να το πω... χειρότερο από κακό...
> 
> Μηπως πρέπει να δεις μια εντελώς διαφορετική προσέγγιση; Δες για παράδειγμα κάτι τέτοιο:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42032
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το παραπάνω παράδειγμα είναι "proof of concept" και όχι ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση για κατασκευή.



Αγαπητέ hurt30, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη η υπόδειξή σου. Ξεκινώντας να σκέφτομαι όλο αυτό, δεν θέλησα να μπω σε "ψιλά" γράμματα και 
σε λεπτομερειακή ηλεκτρονική, μιας και δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για μια τέλεια προσέγγιση του θέματος. Έψαξα να βρώ
κάτι απλό που θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω και να το προσαρμόσω στις γνώσεις μου. Κατανοώ πως η παραπάνω διάταξη δεν είναι
και ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά για πρώτη προσέγγιση και με λίγο "ψηφιακό lifting" θα μπορούσε να βγεί κάτι σχετικά καλό.

----------


## hurt30

Δεκτό! καλές δοκιμές  :Smile: 

Να προτείνω στο μενού ένα low pass στο dac και filtering πυκνωτή και ένα buffer stage;
Επίσης στην μελέτη πρέπει να λάβεις  και emi/rfi παράγοντες φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να έχεις ringing στον ενισχυτή...
Επίσης αντί για το i2c μήπως να βάλεις counter/latch; Θα κερδίσεις σε χρόνο πολύ. Δες τα 4024, 74hc373.

Συμπάθα με, Brainstorming κάνω, αν ενοχλώ ένας admin ας καθαρίσει το thread.

----------


## manolena

> Δεκτό! καλές δοκιμές 
> 
> Να προτείνω στο μενού ένα low pass στο dac και filtering πυκνωτή και ένα buffer stage;
> Επίσης στην μελέτη πρέπει να λάβεις  και emi/rfi παράγοντες φοβάμαι πως μπορεί να έχεις ringing στον ενισχυτή...
> Επίσης αντί για το i2c μήπως να βάλεις counter/latch; Θα κερδίσεις σε χρόνο πολύ. Δες τα 4024, 74hc373.
> 
> Συμπάθα με, Brainstorming κάνω, αν ενοχλώ ένας admin ας καθαρίσει το thread.



Όχι βρε φίλε, τι ενοχλείς, μια χαρά όλα και ίσα ίσα που ανοίγουμε και τα μάτια μας! Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## chip

μην βάλεις στο LADDER 4Κ7 αντιστάσεις... βάλε δύο 10κ παράλληλα οπότε θα σου δώσουν ακριβώς 5κ που χρειάζεσαι.

----------

manolena (12-03-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αγαπητέ hurt30, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη η υπόδειξή σου. Ξεκινώντας να σκέφτομαι όλο αυτό, δεν θέλησα να μπω σε "ψιλά" γράμματα και 
> σε λεπτομερειακή ηλεκτρονική, μιας και δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για μια τέλεια προσέγγιση του θέματος. Έψαξα να βρώ
> κάτι απλό που θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω και να το προσαρμόσω στις γνώσεις μου. Κατανοώ πως η παραπάνω διάταξη δεν είναι
> και ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά για πρώτη προσέγγιση και με λίγο "ψηφιακό lifting" θα μπορούσε να βγεί κάτι σχετικά καλό.



Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ σωστή προσέγγιση, κανένας δεν γεννήθηκε ξέροντας τα όλα.
Αυτό που μας κάνει καλύτερους είναι η υπογραφή σου "*My way of learning is trial and error...*"  

Προχώρα Μάνο να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα !!

----------

manolena (10-03-13)

----------


## manolena

Α, ρε Σπύρο...

----------


## picdev

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει το παρακάτω βίντεο τουλάχιστον το πρώτο σχέδιο που κάνει , είναι κάτι ανάλογο.
Εγώ έχω κολλήσει στον έλεγχο του ρεύματος,  το σκεπτικό είναι οτι σε μία αντίσταση 1ohm δημιουργούμε μία δικιά μας πτώση τάσης, με αποτέλεσμα να καθορίζουμε το ρεύμα που μπορεί να περάσει απο την αντίσταση.

----------


## manolena

Το κύκλωμα που περιγράφει ο τύπος γύρω στο 22ο λεπτό του video (πρέπει να είναι και Αυστραλός απο τίποτα κορφοβούνια της Αυστραλίας...) είναι μια πηγή σταθερού ρεύματος. Χρησιμοποιεί μια αντίσταση 1Ω για να απλοποιήσει τις πράξεις του συλλογισμού. Την τάση στο άκρο εξόδου αυτής της αντίστασης (Vo) την επανατροφοδοτεί στον ενισχυτή και αυτός την εξισώνει με το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης. Η διαφορά δυναμικού πάνω της τότε θα είναι Vo-Vin = 0, οπότε απο τον νόμο του Ohm προκύπτει πως I = V/R, δηλ. I = 0/R = 0. Αν τώρα μπεί ενα φορτίο στην έξοδο (Vo), τότε θα υπάρχει ρεύμα να διαρρέει τον κόμβο Vo προς το φορτίο, άρα ή τάση εκεί θα είναι πάντα διαφορετική απο την τάση που έρχεται απο το (IN). Με αυτή τη λογική, θα υπάρχει πάντα σταθερή διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της αντίστασης 1Ω (που θα εξαρτάται απο το φορτίο) και άρα σταθερή ροή ρεύματος Ι.

----------


## cycler

> Το κύκλωμα που περιγράφει ο τύπος  (πρέπει να είναι και Αυστραλός απο τίποτα κορφοβούνια της Αυστραλίας...) είναι ...



Καλά που δε μπορεί να γράψει ο Κυριάκος, να σου δείξει που πειράζεις το φίλο του τον Dave...

----------


## manolena

E, σε καμιά δεκαριά μήνες πάλι, άμα το θυμηθεί...

----------


## cycler

Εγώ τον πάω τον Dave πάντως... έχει στυλ και ταυτόχρονα κάνει και δουλειά...

----------

mpex2006km (24-05-13)

----------


## manolena

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι είναι πάρα πολύ καλός. Έχει τρόπο να στα κάνει πουρέ για να τα καταλάβεις. Μόνο που μέχρι να συνηθίσεις την προφορά
νομίζεις οτι ακούς ιδιοκτήτη περιπτέρου στην κεντρική πλατεία της Μελβούρνης...

----------


## picdev

το κόλπο το κατάλαβα, όπως κατάλαβα και όλους τους υπολογισμούς και τι κάνει το δικτύωμα αντιστάσεων,
για αυτό που δεν είμαι σίγουρος είναι , ποια ειναι η τάση που εμφανίζεται στο δεξί άκρο της αντίστασης,
είναι η σταθεροποιημένη τάση έτσι?

----------


## manolena

Ναι, αλλά φαντάσου οτι όλο αυτό γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα... Μπορώ να το συγκρίνω με μηχανικό αντίστοιχο σαν τον ρυθμιστή cruise control που έχουν τα καινούρια αυτοκίνητα. Τον ρυθμίζεις εκεί που θες και αυτός κρατάει συνεχώς σταθερή ταχύτητα στο όχημα ανεξαρτήτως φορτίου ή κατάστασης του δρόμου. Ανατροφοδότηση ή feedback απο την έξοδο στην είσοδο.

----------


## picdev

μια άλλη απορία που έχω ,η οποία προκίπτει απο τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου πάνω στα τρανζίστορ , 
είναι τι ρόλο παίζει η τάση του συλλέκτη στον σταθεροποιητή τάσης, ο οποίος έχει συνδεμοσλογία _νταρλικτον._ _Εστω _ οτι βάζουμε 10volt στη βάση του νταλικτον, και 20volt στο συλέκτη του,
ο συλέκτης θα αποκτήσει τη τάση της βάσης?

----------


## manolena

Εννοείς την τάση IN που δείχνει στο darlington του constant current driver; Αν είναι αυτό, είναι η τάση εισόδου που παρέχεται 
ανορθωμένη απο τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας. Ποτέ δεν είναι ίδια με τη σταθεροποιημένη τάση εξόδου, γιατί πρέπει να 
υπολογίσεις την πτώση τάσης που υπάρχει μεταξύ των εσωτερικών επαφών Ν και Ρ του transistor. Πάντα θα είναι μικρότερη στην
έξοδο Vo.


Ουουουουουου σιξ χάντρεντ σιξτι σιξ!!!! Ουουουουουουυυυυυ!!!!!

----------

picdev (10-03-13)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, ωραίες ιδέες βλέπω!
Νομίζω ότι είναι πολλά τα 16bits. Δείτε το "element14 - PIC Controlled LAB Power Supply" που είναι κοντά στην ιδέα του Μάνου.

----------

manolena (10-03-13)

----------


## manolena

> Γειά σας, ωραίες ιδέες βλέπω!
> Νομίζω ότι είναι πολλά τα 16bits. Δείτε το "element14 - PIC Controlled LAB Power Supply" που είναι κοντά στην ιδέα του Μάνου.



Μάλιστα! Με αυτό το link, σκέφτηκα αμέσως το λεγόμενο *multiple discovery*, που αφορά ταυτόχρονες αλλά ανεξάρτητες ανακαλύψεις ανα τον κόσμο για διάφορα θέματα! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_discovery

Είναι όντως πολλά τα bits Γιώργο (κατά το "...είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη..."). Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, ήθελα να δώ πάρα πολύ
και τη διακριτότητα ενός τέτοιου σχήματος. Πάντως, απο "Νέστορες" της παρούσας επιστήμης, είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες όλες οι 
προτάσεις!

----------


## manolena

Μιλώντας για το υλικό που θα χρειαστεί για την κατασκευή, ήρθε μια πρώτη σκέψη και για την πρόσοψη. Έχω ένα graphics display 126x64 
pixels της Winstar (http://www.winstar.com.tw/products_d...v.php?ProID=49) και ένα 2x16 χαρακτήρες display αλλά σε διάσταση 
122.0x44.0 mm της Powertip (http://www.powertipusa.com/lcdc.htm). Σκέφτομαι την πιθανότητα για μια γραφική ένδειξη και όχι μια κλασσική
LCD...

2013-03-10 19.30.48.jpg2013-03-10 19.28.28.jpg

----------


## picdev

> Εννοείς την τάση IN που δείχνει στο darlington του constant current driver; Αν είναι αυτό, είναι η τάση εισόδου που παρέχεται 
> ανορθωμένη απο τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας. Ποτέ δεν είναι ίδια με τη σταθεροποιημένη τάση εξόδου, γιατί πρέπει να 
> υπολογίσεις την πτώση τάσης που υπάρχει μεταξύ των εσωτερικών επαφών Ν και Ρ του transistor. Πάντα θα είναι μικρότερη στην
> έξοδο Vo.
> 
> 
> Ουουουουουου σιξ χάντρεντ σιξτι σιξ!!!! Ουουουουουουυυυυυ!!!!!



ευχαριστώ , τώρα τα ξεκαθάρισα όλα , στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο με τη σταθεροποίηση zener αλλά έτσι περνάει μεγάλο ρεύμα μέσα απο το τρανζίστορ,

----------


## manolena

Ο προγραμματισμός και η συγγραφή κώδικα, χρειάζονται μερικές παρατηρήσεις για να έχουν καλή απόδοση. Έτσι λοιπόν ένα εξαιρετικό
εργαλείο όπως το Excel δεν μπορεί να λείπει απο τη βασική υποδομή κάποιου που ασχολείται με κώδικα.

Για να υπολογίσω τις τιμές εξόδου της τάσης του τροφοδοτικού σε σχέση με το εύρος του ψηφιακού σε αναλογικό (DAC) μετατροπέα, 
έφτιαξα πρόχειρα ένα spreadsheet που με τη βοήθεια μιας κυλιόμενης λίστας, υπολογίζει την τάση εξόδου λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν τα bits 
του DAC (1-16), την τάση της εισόδου και βέβαια την δεκαδική (που εύκολα υπολογίζεται σε binary):

DAC CALC.jpg

και εδώ είναι το spreadsheet σε Excel 2007 αρχείο:

----------


## herctrap

εγώ πριν ένα μήνα τελείωσα μια τέτοια κατασκευή με τον 18f4550 ( πρώτο PIC project )




είναι 0-20,48Ω - 0 έως 4.096Α και dummy load μέχρι τα 4,069Α
έχει επικοινωνία με το pc μέσω Xbee - αλλά και μέσω ηλεκτρικά απομονωμένης USB

DAC - ADC - Vref ειναι samples απο την maxim
PIC18F4550 - 15€ από τον Φανό ( είμαι μλκ το ξέρω )

REVA

και εδώ θα έβαζα πάλι τα σχηματικά μου και θα τα επεξηγούσα

αλλά ο ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ πήγα να σβήσω τα άχρηστα αρχεία από τον φάκελο του eagle και έσβησα και τα σχηματικά
μου έχουν μείνει μόνο τα board και τα gerber

οπότε δείτε αυτό

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post583221

----------

hurt30 (11-03-13), 

manolena (11-03-13)

----------


## manolena

Σχετικά λοιπόν με την απεικόνηση της πληοφορίας (ρύθμιση παραμέτρων, ένδειξη τάσης - έντασης ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης πληροφορίας), η μέν
LCD χαρακτήρων μπορεί να παρέχει σχετικά περιοριμένες τέτοιες, ενώ μια οθόνη LCD γραφικών (μονόχρωμη σε απλούστερη μορφή) μπορεί
περισσότερα. 

Τον προηγούμενο καιρό ασχολήθηκα με τις λειτουργίες μιας τέτοιας οθόνης GLCD που έχει σαν βάση τον *Toshiba T6963* controller και τα 
αποτελέσματα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο εξαιρετικά. Αυτό το εξάρτημα, δίνει τεράστιες δυνατότητες απεικόνησης σε μια κατασκευή που
έχει τέτοιες ανάγκες, απο την άλλη την κάνει σχεδόν επαγγελματική. Η συγκεκριμένη στις φωτογραφίες έχει διαστάσεις 240x128 pixels 
(είναι τεράστια!) και μέχρι να προσαρμόσω τον μ/ε στις λειτουργίες της, έπαθα πολλά...

Οι δε οθόνες με βάση τον *controller KS0108* είναι πιο απλές στη λειτουργία, για τις οποίες δεν έχω προς το παρόν φωτογραφίες απο τον
προγραμματισμό που έκανα εκεί. Έτσι μάλλον, θα προτιμήσω κάποια τέτοια λύση, αλλά και με αλλαγή μ/ε σε κάποιον με μεγαλύτερη
μνήμη.

DSC01438.jpgDSC01437.jpgDSC01436.jpgDSC01435.jpgDSC01434.jpg

Οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες αποτελούν δείγματα για να δώ πως φορτώνοντει bitmaps, γραμματοσειρές σε διάφορα μεγέθη
αλλά και άλλες δυνατότητες μιας τέτοιας οθόνης. Με λίγη προσαρμογή πιστεύω οτι θα βγεί ενα καλό αποτέλεσμα
για το ψηφιακό τροφοδοτικό πάγκου. Το δε project αυτό θα αποτελέσει μια μελλοντική παρουσίαση κατασκευής
για έλεγχο μηχανής και παραμέτρων λειτουργίας της.

----------


## manolena

Τα πρώτα πειράματα με τη μικρή GLCD 128x64 ολοκληρώθηκε. Υπάρχει τώρα ο κώδικας διαχείρησης των μηνυμάτων με διάφορες γραμματοσειρές, η απεικόνηση μεταβλητής float με υποδιαστολή και 3 δεκαδικά, καθώς και παρουσίασης γραφικών bitmap.
 Ένα μικρό video ακολουθεί:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLWwU...ature=youtu.be

----------


## manolena

Συνεχίζοντας την ανάπτυξη του κώδικα για την απεικόνηση της τρέχουσας τάσης (V) και έντασης (A) μέ ακρίβεια 3 δεκαδικών
και μεγάλη εμφανή γραμματοσειρά, πρόσθετο πεδίο υπολογισμού παρεχόμενης ισχύος σε W, ξεχωριστά πεδία για απεικόνηση
της τάσης και έντασης που ρυθμίστηκε (Vset και Iset) και τέλος ένδειξη του current limiter, πότε δηλαδή ενεργοποιείται ο
περιορισμός ρεύματος.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpvPv...layer_embedded





Οι τιμές που φαίνονται είναι τυχαίες, μόνο για να φανεί η τοποθέτηση και το μέγεθος των αριθμών.

----------


## p.gabr

Mανο δεν έχω λόγια
*Συγχαρητήρια  ,*

  Για μένα αυτά είναι διαστημικά πράγματα και πραγματικά χαίρομαι να τα βλέπω ,καθότι μου αρέσει και λίγο η αστρονομία

*Σε παρακολουθώ με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον*

----------

manolena (14-03-13)

----------


## herctrap

βάλε και ένα output enable ή όχι

θα μου πεις μπορείς να το δεις από το Vout
αλλά καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις και ξεχωριστή μπόρνα για το V sense
ώστε και να μπορείς να δεις την τάση μιας μπαταρίας πριν την φορτίσεις

Όπως καλό θα ήταν να το κάνεις module με SPI, I2C, Uart κάτι τέλος πάντων 
Σαν PSU Display  ( να μην περιέχει το analog κομμάτι - να στέλνεις data και να στα εμφανίζει )
*Aν το κανεις με UART βαζεις και ενα Xbee και εχεις ενα ασυρματο Display - ή ενα bluetooth για να τα βλέπεις και από το Android

----------

manolena (14-03-13)

----------


## manolena

Έχει γίνει μετά απο μελέτη αναθεώρηση στα σχέδια... Έχω έναν ATmega644 και ένα FT232 και θα προσθέσω μια USB επικοινωνία για 
monitoring και ρυθμίσεις απο υπολογιστή, αντι του ATmega328 που είχα υπολογίσει. Καλύτερα νομίζω είναι.

Τις επικοινωνίες SPI και Ι²C θα τις βγάλω επίσης έξω για επέκταση για μελλοντική χρήση.

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλά βάλε optooupler στα RX - TX 
και το ft232 θα τροφοδοτείτε από το pc

δεν θες να γειώνεις το τροφοδοτικό όταν το συνδέεις στο pc

----------


## 744

O έλεγχος της τάσης εξόδου (σταθεροποίηση) πως θα γίνεται? Θα βασιστεἰς σε PID? Επίσης όλο αυτό το δικτύωμα με τις αντιστάσεις, δεν θέλει αρκετό χρόνο μέχρι ο επεξεργαστής να το "ρυθμίσει" και μετά να ελέγξει την έξοδο? Πόσο γρήγορα θα εκτελείται ο βρόχος αυτός?

Υποθέτω για καλή συμπεριφορά σε απότομα φορτία πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά γρήγορος.

Καιρό τώρα σκέφτομαι κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά με την εξής προσέγγιση:

Ο επεξεργαστής θα οδηγεί ένα DAC 16 bit. Το DAC θα οδηγεί ως τάση αναφοράς τον τελεστικό που θα οδηγεί τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Από την έξοδο θα υπάρχει τάση επίστροφής στον τελεστικό για την σταθεροποίηση. Ετσι ο επεξεργαστής ουσιαστικά βγαίνει εκτός παιχνιδιού από την σταθεροποίηση. Ανάλογα και για το ρεύμα επίσης. Τι λέτε για αυτή την προσέγγιση?

----------


## manolena

Νομίζω πως δυο αντιστάσεις περιορισμού ρεύματος στα D+ και D- και ένα PTC στη γή του, δεν είναι αρκετά; Το να γίνει κάτι στο τροφοδοτικό και να περάσει στο PC δεν είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο;

----------


## herctrap

απλά βάλε ένα ακόμα optocoupler όπου το ledaki το συνδέεις στα 5V του τροφοδοτικού σου και το transistor σου κόβει το GND της Usb προς το FT232

γιατί διαφορετικά αν έχεις κλειστό το τροφοδοτικό και το συνδέσεις στο pc αυτό θα δει το ft232 ενώ κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε

:edit - δεν το λέω για προστασία του Pc
αλλά αν έχεις δυο τέτοια τροφοδοτικά και θες να συνδέσεις σε σειρά και να κάνεις datalog
δεν μπορείς γιατί έχεις ενώσει τα δυο GND 
---------------------------

δεν μπορεί να το πάει με PID

θα έχει 1V ripple

το καλύτερο είναι ένας απλός τελεστικός

----------


## manolena

> O έλεγχος της τάσης εξόδου (σταθεροποίηση) πως θα γίνεται? Θα βασιστεἰς σε PID? Επίσης όλο αυτό το δικτύωμα με τις αντιστάσεις, δεν θέλει αρκετό χρόνο μέχρι ο επεξεργαστής να το "ρυθμίσει" και μετά να ελέγξει την έξοδο? Πόσο γρήγορα θα εκτελείται ο βρόχος αυτός?
> 
> Υποθέτω για καλή συμπεριφορά σε απότομα φορτία πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά γρήγορος.
> 
> Καιρό τώρα σκέφτομαι κάτι ανάλογο, αλλά με την εξής προσέγγιση:
> 
> Ο επεξεργαστής θα οδηγεί ένα DAC 16 bit. Το DAC θα οδηγεί ως τάση αναφοράς τον τελεστικό που θα οδηγεί τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Από την έξοδο θα υπάρχει τάση επίστροφής στον τελεστικό για την σταθεροποίηση. Ετσι ο επεξεργαστής ουσιαστικά βγαίνει εκτός παιχνιδιού από την σταθεροποίηση. Ανάλογα και για το ρεύμα επίσης. Τι λέτε για αυτή την προσέγγιση?



 To feedback απο το voltage sensing θα το δέχεται ο ADC του μ/ε, οχι ο τελεστικός. Ο μ/ε σε I2C στα 100KHz δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα απόκρισης, αλλά αυτό είναι και θέμα προς διερεύνηση.

Ηρακλή, το δεύτερο "κομμάτι " του LM358 που έχω προσθέσει, θα ελέγχει μέσω ενός μικρού FET την τάση USB+ με μη αναστρέφουσα απο την τάση του τροφοδοτικού. Έτσι όταν το τροφοδοτικό δεν λειτουργεί, δεν θα τροφοδοτείται το USB κομμάτι

USB_1.jpg

κάτι σαν και αυτό...

----------


## manolena

> 



Με τα 817 σου δουλεύει σε γρήγορο baudrate;

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ ωραίο κυκλωματάκι !!!

Θέλει driver το ft232 ή απλά το αναγνωρίζει σαν σειριακή ?
Μάνο σύμφωνα με το datasheet 
Capture.JPG
τα 40 με 50kbps με 100Ω φορτίο λογικά άνετα θα τα πιάνει.

----------


## hurt30

> O έλεγχος της τάσης εξόδου (σταθεροποίηση) πως θα  γίνεται? Θα βασιστεἰς σε PID? Επίσης όλο αυτό το δικτύωμα με τις  αντιστάσεις, δεν θέλει αρκετό χρόνο μέχρι ο επεξεργαστής να το  "ρυθμίσει" και μετά να ελέγξει την έξοδο? Πόσο γρήγορα θα εκτελείται ο  βρόχος αυτός?



Όχι μόνο το δικτύωμα αλλά και το πρόγραμμα  και το i2c προκαλεί καθυστερήσεις. Επίσης πιθανότατα θα προκαλεί και μια  μικρή αστάθεια στην έξοδο.







> Ο επεξεργαστής θα οδηγεί ένα DAC 16 bit. Το DAC θα οδηγεί ως τάση αναφοράς τον τελεστικό που θα οδηγεί τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου. Από την έξοδο θα υπάρχει τάση επίστροφής στον τελεστικό για την σταθεροποίηση. Ετσι ο επεξεργαστής ουσιαστικά βγαίνει εκτός παιχνιδιού από την σταθεροποίηση. Ανάλογα και για το ρεύμα επίσης. Τι λέτε για αυτή την προσέγγιση?



Τό έχω προτείνει ήδη στο Post #10

----------


## hurt30

> To feedback απο το voltage sensing θα το δέχεται ο ADC του μ/ε, οχι ο τελεστικός. Ο μ/ε σε I2C στα 100KHz δεν νομίζω να έχει θέμα απόκρισης, αλλά αυτό είναι και θέμα προς διερεύνηση.



Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να το μετρήσεις στο τέλος !

----------


## manolena

> ...Πολύ ωραίο κυκλωματάκι !!!
> 
> Θέλει driver το ft232 ή απλά το αναγνωρίζει σαν σειριακή ?
> Μάνο σύμφωνα με το datasheet...



Το FT232 το αναγνωρίζει σαν USB device και το κάνει COM port,  είναι δηλαδή σαν ένας μετατροπέας USB σε σειριακή. Χρειάζεται
βέβαια και drivers της FTDI για όλο αυτό. Το βάζω σχεδόν σε όλα τα project, είναι πολύ πρακτικό.

----------


## manolena

> ...
> Capture.JPG
> τα 40 με 50kbps με 100Ω φορτίο λογικά άνετα θα τα πιάνει...



Έχω μερικά optocouplers HCPL2611 της Fairchild, είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα. Μάλλον θα βάλω αυτά αν είναι.

HCPL2611.jpg *​ VS*  817.jpg

HCPL2611 ------------------  HCPL817

----------


## herctrap

στα 9600 μου δούλευε μια χαρά - δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει παραπανω - Ισως το δοκιμάσω την Κυριακή 
αν βάλεις fet και όχι optocoupler τότε δεν θα έχεις ηλεκτρική απομόνωση

----------


## herctrap

Να το δικό μου analog κομμάτι

Έχει μερικές διάφορες - ασήμαντες βέβαια

----------


## cycler

Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον.
Και εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν έχει τόσο νόημα από χρηστικής πλευράς αλλά έχει πολύ από εκπαιδευτικής.
Δες και αυτό για το θόρυβο κβαντισμού: http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs...s-analog-loops

Θέλω και γω να κάνω κάτι που ενδιαφέρει εμένα ρε γα**το! Εσύ παιδιά δεν έχεις;;;

----------


## manolena

> Παρακολουθώ με ενδιαφέρον.
> Και εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν έχει τόσο νόημα από χρηστικής πλευράς αλλά έχει πολύ από εκπαιδευτικής.
> Δες και αυτό για το θόρυβο κβαντισμού: http://www.edn.com/electronics-blogs...s-analog-loops
> 
> Θέλω και γω να κάνω κάτι που ενδιαφέρει εμένα ρε γα**το! Εσύ παιδιά δεν έχεις;;;



Έχω έναν μπόμπιρα 6 χρονών και τον βάζω για ύπνο 8:30 μετά το παιχνίδι, ρετάλι. Μετά, ξενύχτι τρις εβδομαδιαίως γιατί και η γυναίκα κράζει, το πρωϊ δουλειά, 
θέλω 48 ώρες να γίνει η μέρα να προλαβαίνω. Άστα, γιατί θα ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω πιο πολλά αλλά τελικά δεν γίνεται. Σιγά-σιγά... Καλό κουράγιο πάντως...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχω έναν μπόμπιρα 6 χρονών και τον βάζω για ύπνο 8:30 μετά το παιχνίδι, ρετάλι. Μετά, ξενύχτι τρις εβδομαδιαίως γιατί και η γυναίκα κράζει, το πρωϊ δουλειά, 
> θέλω 48 ώρες να γίνει η μέρα να προλαβαίνω. Άστα, γιατί θα ήθελα κι εγώ να κάνω πιο πολλά αλλά τελικά δεν γίνεται. Σιγά-σιγά... Καλό 
> κουράγιο πάντως...



Ααααχχχχ......  ΟΛΟΙ μας τα ιδια τραβάμε τελικά....
με την εξαίρεση οτι δεν εχω παιδια ακόμα, αλλα η γυναίκα γκρινιάζει και ασχολούμε με το εργαστήριο μονο 2 - 3 μέρες την εβδομάδα. Και φυσικά τα Σ/Κ είναι για βόλτα με την γυναικα και τηλεόραση, αλλιώς μπαίνει σε "κρεβατομουρμούρα Mode" και όλο το βράδυ υποφέρω !!!!   χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


.

----------


## manolena

Άστα Σωτήρη, αυτές δεν καταλαβαίνουνε οτι η επιστήμη θέλει θυσίες... Είναι κωλομηχανήματα ώρες ώρες, τσουρεκοποιητές...

----------


## 744

Tι να πω και εγώ που έχω τρείς κόρες (6, 5, 4)... Και τη γυναίκα βέβαια. Που δε δουλεύει άρα σχετικά ξεκούραστη. Πως να την κοπανήσω από το σπίτι για το εργαστήριο που είναι 2Κμ μακρυά?

----------


## 744

hurt30: Στην περιπτωση που ο τελεστικός μετράει ρεύμα από την θετική πλευρά, τότε χρειάζεται κάποιον να αντέξει την μεγάλη διαφορά τάσης. Είναι ένα θέμα που ίσως λύνεται με ειδικά ολοκληρωμένα για αυτή τη δουλειά. Αλλιώς από την γείωση.

----------


## herctrap

max4080 με μια αντίσταση 0,1Ohm

λύθηκε το πρόβλημα

----------


## spiroscfu

Όταν μετράς ρεύμα θα το κάνεις μέσω κάποιας shunt που η τάση της θα είναι αρκετά μικρή, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς λέγοντας μεγάλη διαφορά τάσης.





> Έχω μερικά optocouplers HCPL2611 της Fairchild,  είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα. Μάλλον θα βάλω αυτά αν είναι.



Σίγουρα Μάνο είναι αρκετά γρηγορότερο αλλά και με το pc817 στα 19200 μια χαρά θα είσαι νομίζω.

----------


## yanis

Μανο, ωραία ιδέα,
 απλά έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του πληκτρολογίου, θα πατάς πχ 22.5 και θα σου βγάζει στην έξοδο 22.5V? και πόσο χρόνο θα κάνει να το ανεβάσει στα 22.5?

----------


## 744

> Όταν μετράς ρεύμα θα το κάνεις μέσω κάποιας shunt που η τάση της θα είναι αρκετά μικρή, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς λέγοντας μεγάλη διαφορά τάσης.



Oι τελεστικοί έχουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό που λέγεται Common Mode Voltage Range και για το π.χ. LM358 που εμφανίστηκε στα σχέδια παραπάνω, είναι 1.5Volt λιγότερο από την τροφοδοσία του. Αν τώρα η τροφοδοσία είναι 15 volt και είναι συνδεμένη η είσοδος σε shunt στο θετικό της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, δεν πρέπει η έξοδος να ρυθμιστεί παραπάνω από 13.5volt.

----------


## hurt30

744: Μέχρι τα 30-40 volt όποιον  τελεστικό και να βάλεις θα δουλέψει μια χαρά, έχω δοκιμάσει 741, 4558, 358 με μικρές αλλαγές όλα σχεδόν παίζουν.

Να πώ ότι η βασική ιδέα αυτή υπάρχει σε όλα τα τροφοδοτικά τύπου ps3025, HY3003 και σια...

----------


## 744

Στο κύκλωμά σου αν μιλάμε για τον OP3 με την R28 συνδεμένη στους εκπομπούς των Pass τρανζίστορ, δεν νομίζω ότι μετράει στην χαμηλή πλευρά. Εκτός αν το τροφοδοτικό δεν θα βγάζει τάση υψηλότερη από την τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού. Δε λέω, μπορεί να αντέχει, αλλά θα ρισκάρουμε?

----------


## hurt30

Καταρχήν είναι high side sensing, έχεις δίκιο και ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος.

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να δω το ρίσκο που μου γράφεις. στο OP3 στην αρνητική πλευρά έχουμε από 0-2.54V και στην θετική από μηδέν volt έως 2-3 το μέγιστο που θα έχει πτώση τάσης η R10.

Άρα στην χειρότερη 2-3Volt Common mode, με τυπικές τάσεις V+/ V- 6-12Volt που είναι το πρόβλημα; Μήπως δεν κατάλαβα κάτι;

----------


## herctrap

που είναι το σχέδιο του hurt?

με R/2R το κάνεις Μάνο?

----------


## spiroscfu

> Oι τελεστικοί έχουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό που λέγεται Common Mode Voltage Range και για το π.χ. LM358 που εμφανίστηκε στα σχέδια παραπάνω, είναι 1.5Volt λιγότερο από την τροφοδοσία του. Αν τώρα η τροφοδοσία είναι 15 volt και είναι συνδεμένη η είσοδος σε shunt στο θετικό της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, δεν πρέπει η έξοδος να ρυθμιστεί παραπάνω από 13.5volt.



Γιάννη είναι αργά και δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω, αλλά γιατί να ρυθμιστεί παραπάνω από 13,5V (μήπως οι rail to rail έχουν μικρότερο common mode voltage).

Βάζω και δυο απλά high side current sensing για συζήτησει.






> Μέχρι τα 30-40 volt



Μάλλον δεν εννοεί την differential

----------


## herctrap

να και το δικό μου με το max4080F



η shunt είναι 10 αντιστάσεις των 1ohm ( παρόλο που φαίνονται 11 ) 

το darlington οδηγεί 2Ν3055

οι κλέμες 1,2 είναι ο συλλέκτης του 2Ν3055
και οι κλέμες 3,4 είναι η βάση του 2Ν3055

----------


## 744

Σπύρο ναι, δεν εννοώ την διαφορική τάση. Είναι η τάση στις εισόδους σε σχέση με την τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού. Δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει την τροφοδοσία του μείον 1.5 βολτ. Στο σχέδιο του hurt30 η έξοδος δεν είναι στην αριστερή πλευρά της R10? Το αμπερόμετρο και το βολτόμετρο μάλλον είναι λάθος συνδεμένα. Αν έχω δίκιο, ο τελεστικός στην -είσοδό του θα βλέπει ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση εξόδου, από 0 έως την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου.Που εννίοτε μπορεί να είναι και 50 βολτ.Συνεπώς αρκετά πέρα από τα χαρακτηριστικά του.  Έσεις μπορείτε να πατήσετε Εντερ στο παράθυρο που γράφετε το κείμενὀ σας και να αλλάξει γραμμή? Εμένα όχι. Για αυτό τα γράφω όλα σε μια παράγραφο...  :Cursing:

----------


## manolena

> ...Μανο, ωραία ιδέα,
> απλά έχω μια απορία σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του πληκτρολογίου, θα πατάς πχ 22.5 και θα σου βγάζει στην έξοδο 22.5V? και πόσο χρόνο θα κάνει να το ανεβάσει στα 22.5?...



Η προοπτική είναι η εξής: με το πάτημα ενός πλήκτρου (π.χ. "***") θα μπαίνει σε προγραμματισμό τάσης, ενώ με το πάτημα του "*#*", σε
προγραμματισμό του ορίου ρεύματος. Η αποδοχή θα γίνεται με κάποιο αλφαβητικό πλήκτρο (π.χ. "*Α*"ccept), ενώ σχετικό θα είναι
και το οπτικό κομμάτι στην οθόνη GLCD.

Τώρα, σε ό,τι αφορά την ταχύτητα μετάβασης στις προγραμματισμένες τιμές, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς ποιά θα είναι, μιας και αυτό έχει να
κάνει και με ταχύτητες επικοινωνίας όπως προαναφέρθηκε ή και με ανοχές υλικών. Θα το δούμε στην πορεία αυτό.

----------


## manolena

> ...
> 
> με R/2R το κάνεις Μάνο?...



Ναι, η ρύθμιση τάσης της μη αναστρέφουσας εισόδου ενός LM358D θα γίνεται απο ladder R/2R σε 16 βήματα για ρύθμιση τελικής τάσης εξόδου
σε επίπεδο 1mV. Έχει λοιπόν γίνει αναθεώρηση στο σχέδιο σε επόμενη version, θα την ανεβάσω σε λίγο.

----------


## hurt30

> Στο σχέδιο του hurt30 η έξοδος δεν είναι στην  αριστερή πλευρά της R10? Το αμπερόμετρο και το βολτόμετρο μάλλον είναι  λάθος συνδεμένα. Αν έχω δίκιο, ο τελεστικός στην -είσοδό του θα βλέπει  ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση εξόδου, από 0 έως την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου.Που  εννίοτε μπορεί να είναι και 50 βολτ.Συνεπώς αρκετά πέρα από τα  χαρακτηριστικά του.



Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω κάνεις  λάθος. H τάση στον κόμβο  R10-R28-OP3(IN-) φτάνει το πολύ στα 200mV (σε σχέση με το GND) όταν η  R17 διαρέεται από 2Α με VM1 30V.

Τα όργανα είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένα.

Το κύκλωμα μπορείς να το εξομοιώσεις στο Tina-8: psu1.zip

psu1.jpg

Προσοχή και πάλι να πω ότι το παραπάνω είναι proof of concept και όχι τελική κατασκευή (μην αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για Vce vs Ie και πόσο θα ζεσταθούν τα τρανζίστορ πρακτικά)

Υ.Γ. Φίλε *manolena* συγνώμη στο έχουμε βιάσει το topic. Στο τέλος θα ζητήσω αν μπορεί ένας admin και καθαρίσει λίγο.

----------


## manolena

Ανεβάζω (προς διαβούλευση...) μια ανανεωμένη σχεδιαστικά version του τροφοδοτικού σε pdf. Έχουν προστεθεί (σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη) μια USB επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο, μια επέκταση του I²C και SPI bus, η οθόνη που αντικαταστάθηκε με μια 128x64 pixels GLCD με βάση τον KS0108 controller, συμμετρική ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία για τον LM358 με +/- 12V rail to rail, buzzer με ενισχυτικό transistor για περισσότερη φασαρία για ηχητικές ειδοποιήσεις τύπου current limiting ή πληκτρολογίου και όλα τα "μικρά" υλικά γύρισαν σε SMD διάστασης 0805.

PSU_03.jpg

----------


## herctrap

εγώ προτείνω 

Να βάλεις έναν DAC - αλλιώς δεν θα έχεις το ίδιο step στην τάση ανά bit - και ίσως να έχεις και noise από το Ι2C
Να απομονώσεις την USB με optocoupler 
Να το κάνεις High Side Sensing 
Δεν βλέπω Pull Up ή Pull Down στο keyboard - Εκτός αν επισημοποιήσεις του Atmel
Δεν μπορείς να έχεις 16-bit στο DAC και 10-Bit στον ADC και χωρίς Vref

----------


## manolena

> ...εγώ προτείνω 
> 
> 1) Να βάλεις έναν DAC - αλλιώς δεν θα έχεις το ίδιο step στην τάση ανά bit - και ίσως να έχεις και noise από το Ι2C...



H διαφορά τάσης ανα bit εννοείς οτι θα οφείλεται σε όχι ματσαρισμένες αντιστάσεις του Ladder; 





> 2)Να απομονώσεις την USB με optocoupler...



Διαβάζοντας παραπάνω και έχοντας υπ' όψιν οτι δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ αυτό το τροφοδοτικό σε σειρά με άλλο, είναι δόκιμο
να γίνει έτσι; Άλλες προσεγγίσεις παρόμοιας σχεδίασης που είδα δεν έχουν απομόνωση...





> 3)Να το κάνεις High Side Sensing...



Το high side sensing εκτός του θετικού προσήμου στο ρεύμα, τι άλλο προσφέρει; 





> 4)Δεν βλέπω Pull Up ή Pull Down στο keyboard - Εκτός αν επισημοποιήσεις του Atmel...



Εσωτερικές pull up.





> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις 16-bit στο DAC και 10-Bit στον ADC και χωρίς Vref...



Ο DAC έχει Vref τα VCC5. Για το αντίστροφο τώρα, το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό και πρόκειται να παραγγείλω το
*MCP3425* της Microchip, έναν 16bit ADC σε I²C επικοινωνία. Ως τότε, θα το προχωρήσω έτσι.

----------


## herctrap

> H διαφορά τάσης ανα bit εννοείς οτι θα οφείλεται σε όχι ματσαρισμένες αντιστάσεις του Ladder; 
> 
> ναι - και όταν η έξοδος σου είναι 65535 δεν θα έχεις 5,00V γιατί βασίζεσαι στο regulation του 7805
> 
> 
> Διαβάζοντας παραπάνω και έχοντας υπ' όψιν οτι δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ αυτό το τροφοδοτικό σε σειρά με άλλο, είναι δόκιμο
> να γίνει έτσι; Άλλες προσεγγίσεις παρόμοιας σχεδίασης που είδα δεν έχουν απομόνωση...
> 
> και πάλι όλα σχεδόν τα τροφοδοτικά έχουν τρεις μπόρνες μια κόκκινη, μια μαύρη, και μια πράσινη,
> ...




Και δεν έχεις βάλει "TAP CHANGER"

δηλαδή αν θες 1,2V @ 1Α, και στο συλλέκτη των τρανζίστορ έχεις 30V τότε αυτά θα πρέπει να καταναλώσουν 29,8W
αν είχες και μια μεσαία λήψη στα 12V τότε αυτά θα κατανάλωναν το μισό

*Με όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις....

----------

manolena (17-03-13)

----------


## firewalker

Θυμίστε μου λίγο πωε λέμε τον συνδυασμό npn/pnp (Q1, Q2) στον παρακάτω ενισχυτή τάσης. Προσπαθώ από χθες να τον θυμηθώ. Όχι compound, όχι feedback pair. Θα σκάσω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν η shunt είναι στο high side τη δουλεία έχει εκεί η γείωση ?

psu1.jpg





> Υ.Γ. Φίλε *manolena* συγνώμη στο έχουμε βιάσει το topic. Στο τέλος θα ζητήσω αν μπορεί ένας admin και καθαρίσει λίγο.



Νομίζω πως δεν είναι εκτός θέματος άλλα ούτε βιάζουμε το θέμα απλά με τις όποιες γνώσεις έχει ο καθένας βοηθάει.

Κατά τα άλλα αν νομίζει ο Μάνος που είναι εκτός θέματος ή χαλάμε το θέμα του, μπορεί απλά να ζητήσει από ένα συντονιστή να σβήσει όλα τα off topic.
(εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και ζητώ συγνώμη αν παραφέρθηκα)


edit:
Γενικά μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να καταλάβω την τοπολογία σου (μάλλον η γείωση που ανάφερα είναι από την απομονωμένη δεύτερη τροφοδοσία).
Στο pdf που ανέβασες πάντως το current sense είναι στο low side.
Capture.JPG

----------


## manolena

Όχι, δεν νομίζει τίποτε ο Μάνος, απλά κάθεται κι απολαμβάνει το βιασμό, είναι ωραία!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε συ αν είναι βιασμός  :Biggrin:  να τα σβήσουμε ή να πούμε σε έναν διαχειριστή να το κάνει.

Υγ.
Είναι ωραίο θέμα και δεν είναι πρέπον να μην αρέσει στον θεματοθέτη.


Υγ2.
Η photo που ανέβασα από το low side είναι από το δικό σου, τώρα το είδα :Brick wall:

----------


## manolena

> Ρε συ αν είναι βιασμός  να τα σβήσουμε ή να πούμε σε έναν διαχειριστή να το κάνει.
> 
> Υγ.
> Είναι ωραίο θέμα και δεν είναι πρέπον να μην αρέσει στον θεματοθέτη.
> 
> 
> Υγ2.
> Ο hurt30 ανέβασε το δικό σου pdf ε?? (τώρα το είδα)



Ρε παιδιά, προς Θεού, τι βιασμός; Απο αυτό όλο κάτι καλό θα βγεί, μην ανησυχείτε...

Όσο για το shunt, έχω αλλάξει πολλά απο χθές το βράδυ... Σκέφτηκα πως αφού η Αμερική
έχει ανακαλυφθεί πολύ πριν, γιατί να την ξανα-ανακαλύπτουμε εμείς σήμερα; Τον DAC λοιπόν τον
προσφέρει έτοιμο 16bitο η Texas και σε Ι²C επικοινωνία (*DAC8571*), τον ADC επίσης 16bitο η
Mixrochip (*MCP3425*) και current sensing με high side current shunt απο την Texas με ένα 
*ΙΝΑ138 .*

----------

spiroscfu (17-03-13)

----------


## rep

ρε παλικαρια εχω το σχεδιο ετοιμο δεν γραφει κανεις το προγραμμα να τελιωσω και γω το δικο μου. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=62909&page=7

----------


## spiroscfu

Ωραία Μάνο, νομίζω πως μαθαίνουμε κάτι παραπάνω με τα εκτός topic σχόλια.
Επίσης μπορείς να δεις και hall ic για αυτήν την δουλεία πχ. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-5A-range...item35c580e4ea (αλλά δεν ξεκινάνε από τα 0V)






> *Σπύρο ναι, δεν εννοώ την διαφορική τάση. Είναι η τάση στις εισόδους σε σχέση με την τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού*.  Δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει την τροφοδοσία του μείον 1.5 βολτ. Στο σχέδιο  του hurt30 η έξοδος δεν είναι στην αριστερή πλευρά της R10? Το  αμπερόμετρο και το βολτόμετρο μάλλον είναι λάθος συνδεμένα. Αν έχω  δίκιο, ο τελεστικός στην -είσοδό του θα βλέπει ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση  εξόδου, από 0 έως την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου.Που εννίοτε μπορεί να είναι  και 50 βολτ.Συνεπώς αρκετά πέρα από τα χαρακτηριστικά του.  Έσεις  μπορείτε να πατήσετε Εντερ στο παράθυρο που γράφετε το κείμενὀ σας και  να αλλάξει γραμμή? Εμένα όχι. Για αυτό τα γράφω όλα σε μια παράγραφο...



Ναι  όντως Γιάννη τώρα κατάλαβα τη εννοείς, στο σχέδιο του hurt όπως τα λέει  πρέπει να είναι απλά είναι λίγο κακοτυπωμένο (δεν καταλαβαίνεται  εύκολα)

----------

manolena (19-03-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

> ρε παλικαρια εχω το σχεδιο ετοιμο δεν γραφει κανεις το προγραμμα να τελιωσω και γω το δικο μου. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=62909&page=7



Χρυσόστομε θέλει αρκετοοοο ψάξιμο.


Μάνο είδα το pdf από το dac8571
Capture.JPG
Αν στην V(sense) δώσεις από την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με έναν διαιρέτη ακριβείας (ή και με ποτενσιόμετρο για fine tuning),
δεν θα επιτύχεις μια σταθερή τάση χωρίς να ενοχλείς *καθόλου* τον μ/ε ??

----------


## 744

hurt: Η έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού στο σχέδιό σου, σε ποιά σημεία είναι? Νομίζω ότι είναι από την δεξιά πλευρά της αντίστασης αλλά αυτήν την γειώνεις. Λίγο με μπέρδεψες.

----------


## 744

> Χρυσόστομε θέλει αρκετοοοο ψάξιμο.
> 
> 
> Μάνο είδα το pdf από το dac8571
> Capture.JPG
> Αν στην V(sense) δώσεις από την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με έναν διαιρέτη ακριβείας (ή και με ποτενσιόμετρο για fine tuning),
> δεν θα επιτύχεις μια σταθερή τάση χωρίς να ενοχλείς *καθόλου* τον μ/ε ??



Σπύρο, κάτι τέτοιο έχω στο μυαλό μου γιατί γλιτώνεις τον PID έλεγχο από τον επεξεργαστή.

----------


## herctrap

μην βάλεις σκέτο τριμεράκι την πατησες
εγώ έκανα έτσι επειδή δεν είχαν έρθει οι αντιστάσεις από κινα
και επρεπε να το παρουσιασω 
και έκανα χαααα ( ανάσα ) και άλλαζε η τάση κατά 0,25V

----------


## manolena

> ρε παλικαρια εχω το σχεδιο ετοιμο δεν γραφει κανεις το προγραμμα να τελιωσω και γω το δικο μου. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=62909&page=7



Ακόμα τραβιέσαι μ' αυτόν τον ανώμαλο;

----------


## herctrap

> ρε παλικαρια εχω το σχεδιο ετοιμο δεν γραφει κανεις το προγραμμα να τελιωσω και γω το δικο μου. http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=62909&page=7



Να ο δικός μου κώδικας με PIC18f4550 σε microC








```
char Buf[6],LBuf[12],SetValue[6],error;
unsigned short SPIbyte = 0, i, k, kp, BatSelect, ChargeSelect, Cells, MaxCells;//, readtimes; // for ( i )  --  SetValue[k]  --
unsigned int SPIword = 0, SetVoltage = 0, SetCurrent = 0, SetDummyCurrent = 0, Voltage = 0, Current = 0, readtimes;
unsigned long UserInput;
bit EnableOutput, Overflow;

//Hardware Connections
char  keypadPort at PORTD;
sbit LCD_RS at RA5_bit;
sbit LCD_EN at RA4_bit;
sbit LCD_D4 at RA3_bit;
sbit LCD_D5 at RA2_bit;
sbit LCD_D6 at RA1_bit;
sbit LCD_D7 at RA0_bit;
sbit LCD_RS_Direction at TRISA5_bit;
sbit LCD_EN_Direction at TRISA4_bit;
sbit LCD_D4_Direction at TRISA3_bit;
sbit LCD_D5_Direction at TRISA2_bit;
sbit LCD_D6_Direction at TRISA1_bit;
sbit LCD_D7_Direction at TRISA0_bit;

sbit ADC_CS at RB3_bit;
sbit DAC_CS at RB4_bit;

sbit Fan at RE2_bit;
//Hardware Connections End

//Software constants
#define IntroDelay 1000
#define MsgDelay 2000
#define KeypadScanPerUpdate 4096
#define MaxVoltage 20000
#define MaxCurrent 4000
#define MaxDummyCurrent 4000
#define TapRelayDelay 500
#define VoltageGain 5
#define CurrentGain 1
#define DummyCurrentGain 1
#define LoadReisistor 1000
#define VoltageForTapChange 9001
//Software constants

void Init();
void Intro();
void FloatBuf();
unsigned int StrtoLong();
void PrintBigNumberErr();
void ClearInput();
void PrintStaticLCD();
//void BatteryMode();
void Update_LCD_Uart();
void UpdateDac();
void ReadADC();
void VoltageMode();

void Init()
{
  ADCON1 = 0x0f;       // All digital
  CMCON = 0x07;        // Disable comporators
  TRISC0_bit = 0;      // Tap Relay 1
  TRISC1_bit = 0;      // Tap Relay 2
  TRISC2_bit = 0;      // Fan
  TRISC6_bit = 0;      // RX
  TRISB3_bit = 0;      // ADC_CS
  TRISB4_bit = 0;      // DAC_CS
  TRISC7_bit = 0;      // SPI_MOSI
  ADC_CS = 1;
  DAC_CS = 1;
  RC0_bit = 0;         // Relay 1
  RC1_bit = 0;         // Relay 2
  RC2_bit = 0;
  EnableOutput = 0;
  Keypad_Init();
  Lcd_Init();
  Uart1_init(9600);
  SPI1_Init_Advanced(_SPI_MASTER_OSC_DIV64, _SPI_DATA_SAMPLE_MIDDLE, _SPI_CLK_IDLE_LOW, _SPI_LOW_2_HIGH);
}

void Intro()
{
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CURSOR_OFF);
  Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Digital Power Supply  39519  --  40266  20Volt @ 4Amp 12-bit  40361  --  404444 ");
  delay_ms(IntroDelay);
}

void FloatBuf()
{
  Buf[0] = Buf[1];
  Buf[1] = Buf[2];
  Buf[2] = '.';
}

unsigned int StrtoLong()
{
  unsigned int Input = 0;
  Overflow = 0;
  if ( k == 6 )
  {
    if ( ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 ) >= 5 )Overflow = 1;
    else  Input = ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 )*10000 + ( SetValue[2] - 0x30 )*1000 + ( SetValue[3] - 0x30 )*100 + ( SetValue[4] - 0x30 )*10 + ( SetValue[5] - 0x30 );
  }
  else if ( k == 5 ) Input = ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 )*1000 + ( SetValue[2] - 0x30 )*100 + ( SetValue[3] - 0x30 )*10 + ( SetValue[4] - 0x30 );
  else if ( k == 4 ) Input = ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 )*100 + ( SetValue[2] - 0x30 )*10 + ( SetValue[3] - 0x30 );
  else if ( k == 3 ) Input = ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 )*10 + ( SetValue[2] - 0x30 );
  else if ( k == 2 ) Input = ( SetValue[1] - 0x30 );
  return Input;
}

void ClearInput()
{
  for( i=0; i<6; i++)
  {
    SetValue[i]=0x0;
    Buf[i]=0x0;
  }
  k = 1;
  Lcd_Out(4, 1, "                    ");
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_FOURTH_ROW);
  ;
}

void PrintBigNumberErr()
{
  Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Too big number");
  delay_ms(MsgDelay);
  ClearInput();
}

void PrintStaticLCD()
{
  Lcd_Cmd(_LCD_CLEAR);
  Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Vs:        Is:      Out:       Id:      Vr:        Ir:");
}

void Update_LCD_Uart()
{
  if ( EnableOutput == 1 ) Lcd_Out(3, 6, "On ");
  else Lcd_Out(3, 6, "Off");
  IntToStrWithZeros(SetVoltage, Buf);
  FloatBuf();
  Lcd_Out(1, 5, Buf);
  IntToStrWithZeros(SetDummyCurrent, Buf);
  FloatBuf();
  for(i=1; i<6; i++) Lcd_chr(3, 15+i, Buf[i]);
  IntToStrWithZeros(SetCurrent, Buf);
  FloatBuf();
  for(i=1; i<6; i++) Lcd_chr(1, 15+i, Buf[i]);
  IntToStrWithZeros(Voltage, Buf);
  FloatBuf();
  Lcd_Out(2, 5, Buf);
  UART1_Write_Text(Buf);
  UART1_Write_Text(" ");
  IntToStrWithZeros(Current, Buf);
  FloatBuf();
  for(i=1; i<6; i++) Lcd_chr(2, 15+i, Buf[i]);
  UART1_Write_Text(Buf);
  UART1_Write(0x0d);     // Same Line - first col
}

void UpdateDac()
{ 
  RCSTA.SPEN = 0;
  if ( EnableOutput == 1 )
  {
    //delay_ms(1);
    DAC_CS = 0;
    SPIWord = SetVoltage / VoltageGain;
    SPIByte = SPIWord >> 8;
    SPIByte |= 0x30;
    SPI_Write(SPIbyte);
    SPI_Write(SPIWord);
    DAC_CS = 1;
    //delay_ms(1);
    DAC_CS = 0;
    SPIWord = SetCurrent / CurrentGain;
    SPIByte = SPIWord >> 8;
    SPIByte |= 0x70;
    SPI_Write(SPIbyte);
    SPI_Write(SPIWord);
    DAC_CS = 1;
    //delay_ms(1);
  }
  else
  {
    //delay_ms(1);
    DAC_CS = 0;
    SPI_Write(0x30);
    SPI_Write(0x00);
    DAC_CS = 1;
    //delay_ms(1);
    DAC_CS = 0;
    SPI_Write(0x70);
    SPI_Write(0x00);
    DAC_CS = 1;
    //delay_ms(1);
    DAC_CS = 0;
  }
  DAC_CS = 0;
  SPIWord = SetDummyCurrent / DummyCurrentGain;
  SPIByte = SPIWord >> 8;
  SPIByte |= 0xF0;
  SPI_Write(SPIbyte);
  SPI_Write(SPIWord);
  DAC_CS = 1;
  RCSTA.SPEN = 1;
  if ( SetVoltage < VoltageForTapChange )
  { 
    RC0_bit = 0;
    RC1_bit = 0;
  }
  else
  {
    RC0_bit = 1;
    RC1_bit = 0;
  }
}

void ReadADC()
{
  i = 2;
  while(i)
  {
    delay_ms(1);
    ADC_CS = 0;
    delay_ms(1);   //Wake up and convert
    SPIWord = SPI1_Read(SPIbyte);  //Read first byte
    SPIword = SPIWord << 8;
    SPIByte = SPI1_Read(SPIbyte);  //Read second byte
    ADC_CS = 1;
    SPIword |= SPIbyte;
    SPIword &= 0x1FFF;
    if ( SPIword >= 0x1000 )  //CH1
    {
      SPIword &= 0xFFF;
      Voltage = SPIword * VoltageGain;
    }
    else  //CH0
    {
      //SPIword &= 0xFFF;
      Current = SPIword * CurrentGain;
      Current = Current - ( Voltage / LoadReisistor );
    }
    i--;
  }
}

void VoltageMode()
{ 
  kp = 0;
  readtimes = KeypadScanPerUpdate;
  while(readtimes--)
  {
    kp = Keypad_Key_Click();
    switch (kp) {
    case  1:
      if ( k > 1 ) //Dummy Current
      {
        UserInput = StrtoLong();
        if ( UserInput <= MaxDummyCurrent && Overflow == 0 )
        {
          SetDummyCurrent = UserInput;
          Update_LCD_Uart();
          UpdateDAC();
          Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Dummy Load Updated  ");
          delay_ms(MsgDelay);
          ClearInput();
        }
        else PrintBigNumberErr();
      }
      kp = 0;
      break; // D
    case  2:
      Lcd_Out(4, k, "000");
      SetValue[k++] = 48;
      SetValue[k++] = 48;
      SetValue[k++] = 48;
      readtimes = 0;
      kp = 0;
      break; // #
    case  3: 
      kp = 48; 
      break; // 0
    case  4:
      kp = 0;
      EnableOutput++;
      UpdateDAC();
      ReadADC();
      Update_LCD_Uart();
      if ( EnableOutput == 1 )  Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Output Enabled      ");
      else Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Output Disabled     ");
      delay_ms(MsgDelay);
      ClearInput();
      break; // *
    case  5: 
      kp = 0;
      ClearInput();
      break; // C
    case  6: 
      kp = 57;
      break; // 9
    case  7: 
      kp = 56; 
      break; // 8
    case  8: 
      kp = 55; 
      break; // 7
    case  9: 
      if ( k > 1 ) //Volts
      {
        UserInput = StrtoLong();
        if ( UserInput <= MaxVoltage && Overflow == 0 )
        {
          if ( UserInput != SetVoltage )
          {
            SetVoltage = UserInput;
            UpdateDAC();
            ReadADC();
            Update_LCD_Uart();
            Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Voltage Updated     ");
            delay_ms(MsgDelay);
          }
          ClearInput();
        }
        else PrintBigNumberErr();
      }
      kp = 0;
      break; // B
    case 10: 
      kp = 54; 
      break; // 6
    case 11: 
      kp = 53; 
      break; // 5
    case 12: 
      kp = 52; 
      break; // 4
    case 13:
      if ( k > 1 ) //Amps
      {
        UserInput = StrtoLong();
        if ( UserInput <= MaxCurrent && Overflow == 0 )
        {
          if ( UserInput != SetCurrent )
          {
            SetCurrent = UserInput;
            UpdateDAC();
            ReadADC();
            Update_LCD_Uart();
            Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Current Updated     ");
            delay_ms(MsgDelay);
          }
          ClearInput();
        }
        else PrintBigNumberErr();
      }
      kp = 0;
      break; // A
    case 14: 
      kp = 51; 
      break; // 3
    case 15: 
      kp = 50; 
      break; // 2
    case 16: 
      kp = 49; 
      break; // 1
    }
    if ( kp !=0 )
    {
      SetValue[k] = kp;
      Lcd_Chr(4, k++, kp);
      readtimes = 0;
    }
  }
  if ( k > 6 ) PrintBigNumberErr();
}

void main() 
{
  Init();
  Intro();
  ClearInput();
  UpdateDac();
  PrintStaticLCD();
  k = 1;
  while(1)
  {
    ReadADC();
    Update_LCD_Uart();
    VoltageMode();
  }
}

/*
void BatteryMode()
 {
 ClearLCDCursorOff();
 Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Select Battery Type 2:Li-Po  4:NiMH     1:Li-Ion 3:NiCD 5:Pb");
 CursorOnFourthRow();
 BatSelect = 0;
 while( ( BatSelect > 6 ) || ( BatSelect == 0 ) || (BatSelect == 4) ) BatSelect = Keypad_Key_Click();
 ClearLCDCursorOff();
 if ( BatSelect == 1 ) Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Li-Ion Battery      3:Discharge > Charge1:Charge 2:Discharge");
 else if ( BatSelect == 2 )Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Li-Po Battery       3:Discharge > Charge1:Charge 2:Discharge");
 else if ( BatSelect == 3 )Lcd_Out(1, 1, "NiCD Battery        3:Discharge > Charge1:Charge 2:Discharge");
 else if ( BatSelect == 5 )Lcd_Out(1, 1, "NiMH Battery        3:Discharge > Charge1:Charge 2:Discharge");
 else if ( BatSelect == 6 )Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Pb Battery          3:Discharge > Charge1:Charge 2:Discharge");
 CursorOnFourthRow();
 ChargeSelect = 0;
 while( ( ChargeSelect > 3 ) || ( ChargeSelect == 0 ) )  ChargeSelect = Keypad_Key_Click();
 ClearLCDCursorOff();
 if ( ( BatSelect == 1 )  || ( BatSelect == 2 ) )
 {
 Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Enter Number of Cell5 Lithium Cells     You can Charge up to");
 MaxCells = 5;
 }
 else if ( ( BatSelect == 3 )  || ( BatSelect == 5 ) )
 {
 Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Enter Number of Cell14 Nickel Cells     You can Charge up to");
 MaxCells = 14;
 }
 else if ( BatSelect == 6 )
 {
 Lcd_Out(1, 1, "Enter Number of Cell1 Lead Acid Cell     You can Charge up to");
 MaxCells = 1;
 }
 CursorOnFourthRow();
 Cells = 0;
 while( ( Cells > MaxCells ) || ( Cells == 0 ) )
 {
 Cells = Keypad_Key_Click();
 }
 Lcd_Out(4, 1, "Ok");
 }
 */
```

----------

744 (18-03-13), 

manolena (17-03-13), 

spiroscfu (18-03-13)

----------


## manolena

> ...Μάνο είδα το pdf από το dac8571
> Capture.JPG
> Αν στην V(sense) δώσεις από την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού με έναν διαιρέτη ακριβείας (ή και με ποτενσιόμετρο για fine tuning),
> δεν θα επιτύχεις μια σταθερή τάση χωρίς να ενοχλείς *καθόλου* τον μ/ε ??...



Λέει αυτός:

*The inverting input of the output amplifier is brought out to the VSENSE pin, through the feedback resistor. This*
*allows for better accuracy in critical applications by tying the VSENSE point and the amplifier output together*
*directly at the load. Other signal conditioning circuitry may also be connected between these points for specific*
*applications including current sourcing.


*Προφανώς, διορθώνει καλύτερα και επιτυγχάνεται καλύτερη ακρίβεια στην τελική ρύθμιση της αναλογικής τάσης.
Ο μ/ε όμως δεν γίνεται να μην απασχολείται μιας και διαχειρίζεται την είσοδο της επιλογής τάσης απο το πληκτρολόγιο
και την μεταφέρει στο DAC. Αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται συνέχεια με interrupts για να μην χάνεται άσκοπα χρόνος σε 
βρόγχους. Με αυτό μόνο αν θα γλιτώσει χρόνο στη ρύθμιση.
 Καλή η επισήμανσή σου Σπύρο, έτσι θα γίνει.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο ο μ/ε θα δώσει μια φορά την εντολή στο dac πχ. 3V out 
μετά με έναν διαιρέτη ακριβείας θα κάνεις την έξοδο 0-30V στα 0/5V και θα την δώσεις στο V(sense).

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο (όπως ανάφεραν και τα άλλα παιδιά), ο έλεγχος της σταθεροποιήσεις θα γίνεται αναλογικά χωρίς να ζορίζεις καθόλου τον μ/ε.

(φυσικά θα κρατήσεις και το adc κομμάτι του μ/ε για να διαβάζεις την τάση και το ρεύμα)

----------


## spiroscfu

> hurt: Η έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού στο σχέδιό σου, σε  ποιά σημεία είναι? Νομίζω ότι είναι από την δεξιά πλευρά της αντίστασης  αλλά αυτήν την γειώνεις. Λίγο με μπέρδεψες.



Όντως είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό δεν την γειώνει (είναι ανεξάρτητη άλλη τροφοδοσία)





> μην βάλεις σκέτο τριμεράκι την πατησες
> εγώ έκανα έτσι επειδή δεν είχαν έρθει οι αντιστάσεις από κινα
> και επρεπε να το παρουσιασω 
> και έκανα χαααα ( ανάσα ) και άλλαζε η τάση κατά 0,25V



Προφανώς δεν έφταιγε μόνο το ποτενσιόμετρο άλλα η τεράστια z εισόδου (αν έβαζες μια μεγάλη αντίσταση παράλληλα στην είσοδο λογικά θα ήταν καλύτερα)

----------


## spiroscfu

Μιας και βρέχει εδώ και δεν μπορώ να πετάξω χαρταετό  :Biggrin: , είδα λίγο το σχέδιο σου Μάνο.


Πχ. εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη κάνεις 
Capture.JPG
Μάλλον θέλεις όταν είναι κλειστό το τροφοδοτικό να μην δουλεύει η usb.

Νομίζω πως είναι λίγο υπερβολικό όλο αυτό και μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει το VCC5 αυτό που βγαίνει από το 7805 με την έξοδο του φετ.
Μου φαίνεται ποιο εύκολο κάπως έτσι.
Capture.JPG

edit: και δεν θα ζορίζεις τον τελεστικό με την υπέρβαση της CM Voltage Range που ανάφερε ο Γιάννης.
(έχεις στον τελεστικό +-9V τροφοδοσία και του δίνεις είσοδο 19,5V μη σταθεροποιημένα).

----------


## 744

Παρεμπιπτόντως το DAC8551 είναι φθηνότερο του DAC8571 (http://gr.mouser.com/Semiconductors/...e&Ns=Pricing|0)

----------


## spiroscfu

Πάντως σε εμένα τα 16bit μου φαίνονται αρκετά μεγάλο νούμερο (0,5mV step).

----------


## hurt30

> hurt: Η έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού στο σχέδιό σου, σε ποιά σημεία είναι? Νομίζω ότι είναι από την δεξιά πλευρά της αντίστασης αλλά αυτήν την γειώνεις. Λίγο με μπέρδεψες.



Η R17 δρα σαν φορτίο στο τροφοδοτικό. εκεί είναι η έξοδος. Μελέτησε λίγο το σχέδιο θα δεις πόσο απλή είναι η ιδέα.

----------


## manolena

PSU_04.jpg

Με τις προτάσεις του Ηρακλή και του Σπύρου.

Ο τελεστικός έφυγε, η συμμετρική τροφοδοσία έφυγε, μπήκαν optocouplers στα σειριακά σήματα, απομονώθηκε
η USB απο τις τάσεις και τις γαίες του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος, μπήκε τάση αναφοράς 5V για τον 16bit DAC, μέτρηση
ρεύματος με INA193 και shunt 0.1Ω ισχύος, μέτρηση τάσης εξόδου με 16bit ADC.

----------


## herctrap

100W shunt????
και στα 5A να πας θες 2,5W - βάζεις μια των 5W για να μην αλλάζει και η τιμή της
καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις την shunt πριν τα transistor

-----------------------------------------------------

η R17, R28 θα έπρεπε να είναι στο J6

-----------------------------------------------------

έστω ότι πας μέχρι τα 30V:
με τις R17, R28 το Vsense θα είναι 1,483 ενώ το reference στον ADC σου είναι 2.048V
θα μετράς από το 0 μέχρι το 47455 και όχι το 65535

-----------------------------------------------------

Στο datasheet του DAC λέει rail to rail output buffer 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην βάση του Q4 δεν μπορείς να έχεις τάση μεγαλύτερη των 5V
δεν είναι πιο απλό να ενώσεις τα Pin3 και Pin4 του DAC 
Να οδηγήσεις αυτήν την τάση στην μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο ενός νέου τελεστικού
Να συνδέσεις την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο στο V_sense
Και την έξοδο του τελεστικού στην βάση του Q4
Να τον τροφοδοτήσεις με 30V
και να βγάλεις τα Q3, R16

-----------------------------------------------------

 θες μια αντίσταση από τον εκπομπό του Q2 προς την βάση του BD245

-----------------------------------------------------

current limit δεν θα έχει? *Αν το κάνεις στο software θα είναι fail

-----------------------------------------------------

Έστω ότι όλα αυτά τραβάνε 300ma 

Αν βάλεις 12V μ/τ τότε μετά την ανόρθωση έχεις 15V

άρα το 7805 θα σου καταναλώνει 3W

-----------------------------------------------------

με το Q5 χαλάς την απομόνωση που έχεις κάνει με pc817
βάλε και εκεί ένα pc817

-----------------------------------------------------

χαζό δεν είναι να κάνει το τροφοδοτικό reset κάθε φορά που το συνδέεις στην Usb με τον C12

-----------------------------------------------------

Output Capacitance = 0 ?

-----------------------------------------------------

Και τέλος θες παραπάνω τυλίγματα από τον M/T των 30V

----------


## manolena

> ...100W shunt????
> και στα 5A να πας θες 2,5W - βάζεις μια των 5W για να μην αλλάζει και η τιμή της
> καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις την shunt πριν τα transistor...



Έχω αυτήν: http://export.farnell.com/jsp/search...sp?sku=1357106





> ... η R17, R28 θα έπρεπε να είναι στο J6...



Για να μετράει μετά την πτώση τάσης στη shunt; Δεν είναι αμελητέα αυτή η πτώση τάσης;





> ...έστω ότι πας μέχρι τα 30V:
> με τις R17, R28 το Vsense θα είναι 1,483 ενώ το reference στον ADC σου είναι 2.048V
> θα μετράς από το 0 μέχρι το 47455 και όχι το 65535...



Με R17=10KΩ, R28=820Ω   Vsense=2,274. Κανονικά έπρεπε R28=732Ω για Vsense ακριβώς 2,048 V





> ...μια δίοδο για την προστασία των bd245?...



Υπάρχει η D1.





> ...
> Στο datasheet του DAC λέει rail to rail output buffer 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην βάση του Q4 δεν μπορείς να έχεις τάση μεγαλύτερη των 5V
> δεν είναι πιο απλό να ενώσεις τα Pin3 και Pin4 του DAC 
> Να οδηγήσεις αυτήν την τάση στην μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο ενός νέου τελεστικού
> Να συνδέσεις την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο στο V_sense
> Και την έξοδο του τελεστικού στην βάση του Q4
> Να τον τροφοδοτήσεις με 30V
> και να βγάλεις τα Q3, R16...



Δες σελίδα 24 του datasheet.





> ...θες μια αντίσταση από τον εκπομπό του Q2 προς την βάση του BD245...



ΟΚ.





> ...current limit δεν θα έχει? *Αν το κάνεις στο software θα είναι fail...



Και ο λόγος ποιός είναι;





> ...Έστω ότι όλα αυτά τραβάνε 300ma 
> 
> Αν βάλεις 12V μ/τ τότε μετά την ανόρθωση έχεις 15V
> 
> άρα το 7805 θα σου καταναλώνει 3W...



Ναι, ο 12V Μ/Τ έμεινε εκεί απο πρίν, πριν τους τελεστικούς. Ένας μικρός 9V θα μπεί τελικά. Ωστόσο, θα μπορούσε
επίσης να μπεί σε σειρά με το IN του 7805 μια zenner στα 8,2V.

Το RESET το χρειάζεται γιατί θα προγραμματίζεται ο μ/ε απο τη USB (Arduino-προγραμματισμός).

----------


## herctrap

> Έχω αυτήν: http://export.farnell.com/jsp/search...sp?sku=1357106
> 
> 
> 
> Για να μετράει μετά την πτώση τάσης στη shunt; Δεν είναι αμελητέα αυτή η πτώση τάσης;
> 
> είναι 0,5V στα 5A όμως 
> 
> 
> ...



εχω κάνει edit το παραπάνω και εχω γράψει κ άλλα

----------


## manolena

Για τα Vsense, Isense τελικά υπάρχει ο *ADS1100* με Vref στα 5V, τα οποία θα τα παρέχει ένας *REF02*. Άρα το θέμα λύθηκε με τα της αναλογικής
μέτρησης τάσης εξόδου και ρεύματος.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την πόλωση του Q4 με 0-5V απο τον DAC για τελική 0-30V, δοκίμασε να τρέξεις το παρακάτω κύκλωμα στο LTSpice:

PSU_SIM_1.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Φαίνεται εντάξει και επιπλέον δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η τέλεια σταθερότητα του, αφού θα υπάρχει η ανάδραση από την έξοδο.


edit:
Μάνο το U_SENSE από τον διαιρέτη (R17-R28.) πάει μόνο στο πιν1 του ADS1100 ? και τα άλλα δυο (μ/ε με dac) ενώνονται μαζί.
αν είναι έτσι πάλι ο μ/ε δεν θα πρέπει να κάνει την σταθεροποίηση ?

Επίσης δίκιο έχει ο ηρακλής σχετικά με την απομόνωση και το Q5, αλλά όπως και να έχει δεν θα σου δουλέψει κιόλας γιατί με τα 30V που δίνεις στην R12 απλά δεν θα υπάρχουν (έχεις απομονωμένη γείωση).
Επίσης οι αντιστάσεις στους συλλέκτες των PC817, νομίζω πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να γίνουν 2,2ΚΩ ή και μικρότερες (1ΚΩ πχ.)
έχεις If=(5-1,2)/330) δηλ. περίπου στα 10mA που το ctr εκεί είναι περίπου 100%, με τις 4,7ΚΩ θα έχεις Ic πολύ μικρό με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει αρκετά το bandwidth του

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα στην κοινότητα.

Οι τελευταίες αλλαγές μετά και απο τις παρεναίσεις των παιδιών:

PSU_04.jpg

----------


## hurt30

Σχεδιαστικά και μόνο, το shunt είναι σε λάθος μέρος. εκεί που το έχεις θα μετράει και ρεύμα το οποίο θα καταναλώνεται ως θερμότητα στα transistor ισχύος. το shut πρέπει να πάει τελευταίο τελευταίο.
Επίσης, δεν είναι σωστή πρακτική η έξοδος του ref02 να οδηγεί απευθείας τα δύο adc και το dac.
Καλό θα είναι κοντά σε κάθε dac να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας συνδιασμός 100nF/1uF και πιθανότατα και κανένα πηνίο γύρω στα 10-100uH σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 50-150Ω. (Η σειρά είναι ref02-αντίσταση-πηνιο-πυκνωτες-adc/dac).

----------

manolena (20-03-13)

----------


## herctrap

μα δεν καταναλώνεται ρεύμα στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος αλλά τάση
η shunt θα πρέπει να μετράει το ρεύμα που πάει στην βάση των τρανζίστορ ισχύος + το ρεύμα που πάει στον συλλέκτη των τρανζίστορ ισχύος
δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρέπει ή όχι να συνδεθεί στον εκπομπό του q3 αλλά κατά τα άλλα είναι μια χαρά συνδεσμολογιμένη

γιατί στο led του U11 δεν βάζεις απλά μια αντίσταση από τα 30V

ότανανάψει το led - θα ενεργοποιηθεί το τρανζίστορ του PC817 - ο συλλέκτης του θα είναι στα 0,2V - οπότε δεν θα τροφοδοτείς το ft232 - μήπως ήθελες να βάλεις το Q5 pnp?
γιατί πιο απλά δεν το τροφοδοτείς από τα 5V του Pc?  Κόβοντας την γείωση της usb με το optocoupler *Αν το ft232 μπορεί να δουλέψει με 4.8V 

Akitsumikami hurt30??

----------


## hurt30

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έγαψα σωστά αυτό που ήθελα να εκφράσω.
Η  λογική του shunt είναι ότι μετράει το πραγματικό ρεύμα που θα περάσει  από το τροφοδοτικό στο φορτίο. Για αυτό το λόγο το σωστό είναι το shunt  να είναι στο τέλος αμέσως πρίν το φορτίο.






> Akitsumikami hurt30??



Εγώ; Ποτέ με την έννοια που του δώσανε τα αμερικανάκια... Άλλωστε η έννοια του "λαού εκλεκτού του θεού" δεν είναι ούτε μόνο χριστιανική ούτε μόνο ευρωπαϊκη.
Τόσο ξέρανε τόσο είπανε. Μην πιστεύεις με την μία ότι διαβάζεις στο internet  :Smile:  Πολλά έχουν αλλάξει από το 1945.

Για πολλούς 神道-θρησκευόμενους όσοι αποζητούν την γνώση και την έρευνα είναι όλοι παιδιά

大日孁貴神 

και

現御神. Αυτά  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα λίγο και τη λογική του σχεδίου που έβαλε ο george_vita 


Οι αναδράσεις ρεύματος και τάσης αυτορρυθμίζονται, ο μ/ε απλά ορίζει της τιμές.
Έτσι όπως τα έχεις θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα αρκετάαα γρήγορο μ/ε ώστε να μπορεί να διαχειρίζεται την έξοδο και να την σταθεροποιεί.

----------

manolena (20-03-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Επίσης και μια αντιπαράλληλη δίοδο στην έξοδο θα προστάτευε σε περίπτωση τροφοδοσίας μη ωμικών φορτίων, όπως και κάποια μικρή χωρητικότητα στην έξοδο (σε περίπτωση που το φορτίο ζητάει παλμόρευματα).

----------

manolena (20-03-13)

----------


## firewalker

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έγαψα σωστά αυτό που ήθελα να εκφράσω.
> Η  λογική του shunt είναι ότι μετράει το πραγματικό ρεύμα που θα περάσει  από το τροφοδοτικό στο φορτίο. Για αυτό το λόγο το σωστό είναι το shunt  να είναι στο τέλος αμέσως πρίν το φορτίο.



Από την στιγμή που έχει "έξυπνο κομμάτι" όλα αυτά μπορούν να υπολογιστούν και να ρυθμιστεί κατάλληλα η έξοδος. Να είναι software calibrated.


**Τα Q3,Q4 δεν θυμήθηκε κανείς πως τα λέμε ε;

----------


## hurt30

Σωστή η πρωτη σου φράση, αλλά νομίζω πως είσαι λίγο εκτός θέματος. Για να μην σε αφήσω με την απορία γιατί, όπως είπε και ο φίλος spiroscfu:
"Οι αναδράσεις ρεύματος και τάσης αυτορρυθμίζονται, ο μ/ε απλά ορίζει της τιμές.
*Έτσι όπως τα έχεις θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα αρκετάαα γρήγορο μ/ε ώστε να  μπορεί να διαχειρίζεται την έξοδο και να την σταθεροποιεί.*"
Και θα προσθέσω και έγω πως το current control loop μάλλον θα είναι λίγο...αργό. Έτσι το θέλει ο manolena οπότε σε αυτή την ιδέα ρίχνουμε και εμείς κιάλες ιδέες.

**Μισό τελεστικό ενισχυτή (op-amp); Ολόκληρο δεν το λες, κάτι λείπει.

----------


## 744

> **Τα Q3,Q4 δεν θυμήθηκε κανείς πως τα λέμε ε;



Sziklai μήπως εννοείς?

----------


## hurt30

> **Τα Q3,Q4 δεν θυμήθηκε κανείς πως τα λέμε ε;



Μας κρατάς σε αγωνία...

----------


## 744

Είπαμε, Sziklai λέγεται.

----------


## spiroscfu

ή σε ποιο εύκολη διάλεκτο Compound ή compound pair

----------


## firewalker

Ή CFP. Complimentary Feedback Pair.

----------


## manolena

Μαζεύω λοιπόν, για να επανέλθω, σιγά-σιγά το σχέδιο σε πλακέτα και βλέπω πως για να εξοικονομηθούν
πόροι, πρέπει να γίνει μια υβριδική πλακέτα με SMD και through hole υλικά σε ένα μέγεθος 160x97mm.
 Αυτό αφορά κυρίως τους ADC και τον DAC, τον shunt monitor αλλά επίσης και το FT232 για την USB 
επικοινωνία.

PCB_v1.3.jpg

Ταυτόχρονα, φτιάχνω στο LabView και την εφαρμογή που θα διαχειρίζεται το ψηφιακό τροφοδοτικό
μέσω υπολογιστή. Θα υπάρχουν ψηφιακές και αναλογικές ενδείξεις με επιλογή για χειροκίνητη λειτουργία
τοπικά απο το ίδιο το τροφοδοτικό ή remote απο τον υπολογιστή. Ένα μικρό video με την εφαρμογή
του LabView και μια φωτογραφία της εφαρμογής εδώ:

PSU01.jpg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q8uy...ature=youtu.be




Βέβαια, θέλει τριμάρισμα ακόμα, αλλά νομίζω πως θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## herctrap

γιατί δεν τα βάζεις σε ξεχωριστά board

έτσι όπως το έχεις τώρα 

το pcb πρέπει να πάει σε μια συγκεκριμένη θέση 

για να έχεις πρόσβαση στην usb

----------


## manolena

> γιατί δεν τα βάζεις σε ξεχωριστά board
> 
> έτσι όπως το έχεις τώρα 
> 
> το pcb πρέπει να πάει σε μια συγκεκριμένη θέση 
> 
> για να έχεις πρόσβαση στην usb



Καλημέρα, έχοντας υπ' όψιν την ανακύκλωση, έχω μια USB θηλυκιά για σασί, αλλά συνδέεται με pins στην πλακέτα. Είναι απο υπολογιστή
desktop ανακυκλωμένο. Δεν βλέπεις στην πλακέτα την ακιδοσειρά που συνδέοντα οι 4 γραμμές της γιατί ξέχασα να την βάλω. Κάτι τέτοιο
είναι:

http://www.airmil.za.net/arbimages/usb2.jpg

----------


## herctrap

Ορίστε πως το έκανα εγώ

*δουλεύουν και αυτές που δεν έχουν thumbnail

αφού είχα τυπώσει τις πλακέτες  - μετά πήγα στον φανο για να πάρω κουτί 

είδα αυτό - είπα θα κάνει χωρίς να μετρήσω

και τελικά έκατσαν ακριβώς - λίγο στριμωγμένες βέβαια

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλά πρέπει να έχεις καλώδιο με τον ίδιο connecotra και στις δυο άκρες με αυτό

----------


## manolena

Τι διαστάσεις βγαίνει το σασί τελικά Ηρακλή;

----------


## manolena

> ναι αλλά πρέπει να έχεις καλώδιο με τον ίδιο connecotra και στις δυο άκρες με αυτό



Αυτό που έχω Ηρακλή είναι θηλυκό USB Type A με στήριξη για σασί απο τη μιά και απο την άλλη θηλυκό pin header. Πρόσθεσα μια
ακιδοσειρά παράλληλα με το USB mini A της πλακέτας, που έτσι κι αλλιώς μου χρειάζεται για να μπορώ να φορτώνω τον AVR με το 
firmware (θα έχει bootloader), αλλά και για να μιλάει με το PC καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της ανάπτυξης του κώδικα για την εφαρμογή του
LabView.

----------


## manolena

Μερικές ακόμα ιδέες που υπάρχουν απο άλλους καλούς ανθρώπους που έχουν φάει τα μούτρα τους σε 
ανάλογες προσπάθειες:
1. Πρόσθεση μιας μικρής πλακέτας με έναν LM75 που θα έρχεται σε θερμική σύζευξη με το ψυγείοκαι θα επικοινωνεί μέσω της πόρτας επέκτασης με την κ. πλακέτα απο τον δίαυλο I²C για να επιτηρεί
και θερμοκρασιακά την λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού.2. Επιπρόσθετα με το παραπάνω, ένα fan θα παρέχει ψύξη. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να υπολογίσωτην θερμική αντίσταση και τις διαστάσεις του ψυγείου.3. Μια δεύτερη είσοδο για βολτόμετρο στην ίδια οθόνη, αν θέλω να μετράω και τάσεις πάνω στηνκατανάλωση (στην πλακέτα που θα τροφοδοτεί το τροφοδοτικό).

----------


## Spirtos

Πολύ αξιόλογη προσπάθεια, μπράβο & καλή συνέχεια :Thumbup1:

----------

manolena (04-04-13)

----------


## mekanixz

πρόοδος;

----------


## manolena

Γειά σου Νικήτα και καλώς ήρθες στο forum μας...

Είμαι σε μια κατάσταση σχεδόν τρέλας απο το διάβασμα για να δώ πως μπορεί να γίνει καλύτερη διαχείρηση και των αναλογικών
σημάτων για τη μέτρηση τάσης-ρεύματος αλλά και των ψηφιακών για την ρύθμιση τάσης-ρεύματος. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες
που προσπαθώ να αναλύσω για το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι, αλλά περιμένω και κάποια δείγματα DAC και ADC στα 12 bit για να μπορέσω 
να εξάγω πιο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Είναι σίγουρο πως για όποια πρόοδο, θα ενημερώσω άμεσα γιατί όπως βλέπεις, οι ιδέες και 
άλλων ανθρώπων είναι πολύτιμες. 

Η τελευταία ανάρτηση με πλακέτα, προφανώς δεν ισχύει, γιατί με τις επόμενες δοκιμές και εξομοιώσεις, είναι σίγουρο οτι θα
αλλάξουν αρκετά πράγματα.

----------


## manolena

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!

Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω, εδώ βρίσκεται ένα μοντέλο εξομοίωσης στο LT Spice της Linear Technology για να 
γίνει μια αρχική θεωρητική προσέγγιση στο ζήτημα. Έχουν γίνει δε αρκετές αναθεωρήσεις με βάση και τις προτάσεις
αρκετών -και σοφότερων- απο μένα φίλων εδώ και η ευκαιρία να δοκιμαστούν  σε ένα αρκετά αξιόπιστο εξομειωτή.

Συνημμένα τα αρχεία της εξομοίωσης για όποιον τα χρειαστεί, καθώς και μερικές βιβλιοθήκες εξαρτημάτων. Επίσης,
ένα αρχείο με το σχέδιο του μοντέλου σε pdf μορφή για αναφορά.

Το αρχείο PSU LTSpice_2 έχει χωριστεί σε πολλά μικρά zip files γιατί δεν ανέβαινε αλλιώς. Για να ξε-ζιπαριστεί, πρέπει 
να είναι όλα τα συνημμένα σε ένα φάκελο και να γίνει extract to PSU LTSpice_2.part01.zip.

PSU_SIM_2.jpg

----------


## manolena

Συνεχίζοντας την ανάπτυξη του κώδικα σε σημεία που προς το παρόν δεν εμπλέκονται άμεσα με τους υπολογισμούς
στα αναλογικά-ψηφιακά τμήματα του τροφοδοτικού αλλά στην ένδειξη της οθόνης, προσαρμόζω γραμμές κώδικα
για την όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη και πληρέστερη εμφάνιση της διατιθέμενης πληροφορίας προς τον χρήστη. Έτσι,
άλλαξα λίγο την σχεδίαση και προσαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα σε ένα 240x128 pixels graphics LCD με τον T6963 controller.

Αποφάσισα επίσης να αλλάξω τον μ/ε με έναν ATmega2560 (περισσότερα pins, περισσότερη μνήμη προγράμματος που
χρειάζομαι γιατί δεν ξέρω που θα καταλήξω), όπως επίσης και το πληκτρολόγιο με έναν encoder (περιστρεφόμενο με
ενσωματωμένο μπουτόν) για πιο απλή και αποτελεσματική εισαγωγή ρυθμίσεων.

Στις δοκιμές, κράτησα ένα μικρό video με κάποια στοιχεία που είναι σε demo ροή με τυχαία νούμερα για να δώ απλά
πως θα φαίνεται:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKdQl...e&noredirect=1





Είναι αρκετά σημαντικό πως έχω μάθει πάαααρα πολλά για τέτοιες κατασκευές με τόσο μεγάλα display, γιατί περικλείει
αρκετά tasks όπως π.χ. την απεικόνηση -γραφικά- όποιας γραμματοσειράς θέλει κάποιος και σε όποιο μέγεθος, όπως
και αρκετά κόλπα με την εξοικονόμηση χρόνου στις ρουτίνες για πιο γρήγορη διαχείρηση των γραφικών.

Στο video φαίνεται η απεικόνηση των volts και  amperes σε Arial 21 γραμματοσειρά με γρήγορη εναλλαγή των ψηφίων
(υπάρχει και μια delay 150ms φανταστείτε για να προλαβαίνει το μάτι να βλέπει την αλλαγή), ενώ απεικονήσεις άλλων
παραμέτρων θα γίνονται με γραμματοσειρά 5x7 pixels, την κλασσική μιας οθόνης LCD. Πρόκειται επίσης να απεικονίζονται
η θερμοκρασία του ψυγείου, η θερμοκρασία πλακέτας, οι στροφές ανεμιστήρα, προεραιτικά ώρα-ημερομηνία.

Μετά απο αυτή την αρχική δοκιμή, θα ξεκινήσω να φτιάχνω τα μενού του προγράμματος γιατί θά έχουν αρκετή
παραμετροποίηση και πολύ user interface.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, θα τα ξαναπούμε...

----------

andrewsweet4 (23-05-13), 

p.gabr (23-05-13), 

spiroscfu (26-05-13)

----------


## 744

Πολύ εντυπωσιακή η δουλειά σου! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.

Και για να σε φορτώσω με λίγη ακόμα δουλειά, νομίζω για το μάτι θα ήταν καλό να υπάρχει μπάρα μαζί με την ένδειξη αριθμών Volt και Ampere. Το μάτι πιάνει πιο εύκολα τα αναλογικά μεγέθη από τα νούμερα.

----------

manolena (23-05-13)

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Σε αυτό που προτείνεις, υπολογίζω να φτιάξω (ή μάλλον να προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω) κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά πρέπει να δουλευτεί
πολύ ο αλγόριθμος που υπολογίζει τις γραμμές των "βελονών" των αναλογικών οργάνων. Θέλει πολύ δουλειά αυτό.

Υπάρχει και ένα θεματάκι με τη γραμματοσειρά, αν για παράδειγμα η ένδειξη γίνει 1.111 Α και η προηγούμενη ήταν 1.250 Α, 
εμφανίζεται ένα "υπόλοιπο" απο τα "φαρδιά" νούμερα δεξιά τηνς αριθμητικής ένδειξης. Πρέπει λοιπόν να ξαναφτιάξω απο την 
αρχή τη γραμματοσειρά Arial υπολογίζοντας ένα μεγαλύτερο πλάτος για το ψηφίο "1".

----------


## eretzoum

Σουπερ αγαπητέ! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

manolena (23-05-13)

----------


## manolena

Για την μετατροπή οποιουδήποτε font σε γραφικά και κώδικα, το επισυναπτόμενο αρχείο *GLCD_Env_1.2_complete.zip* χρησιμοποιήθηκε και αποδείχθηκε
πολύ καλό. Μέσα στο φάκελο θα βρείτε επίσης και αρχεία με τις βασικές ρουτίνες κατασκευής σχημάτων σε GLCD με controller Toshiba T6963C.

----------


## 744

Μάνο καλησπέρα. Σχετικά με την μπάρα, καταλαβαίνω ότι τα γραφικά είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση. Δεν εννοούσα να κάνεις εικόνικό αναλογικό όργανο, αλλά απλά μια μπάρα που δίνει καλύτερη αίσθηση από τα νούμερα. Αν ξέρεις ότι όλη η μπάρα είναι π.χ. 30 volt τότε το ένα τρίτο της μπάρας είναι άμεσα κατανοητό ότι πέφτει κάπου στα 10 volt.

Αν ήταν PIC θα σε βοηθούσα περισσότερο αλλά με Αtmel δεν...

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη, το γραφικό με την μπάρα το έχω και ήδη λειτουργεί εξαιρετικά
στο project:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55759

Ο σχεδιασμός αναλογικών οργάνων με γραφικά είναι πρόκληση. Πάντως, στα
σχέδια είναι και η ανάπτυξη κώδικα που θα συνεργάζεται με το LabView για
απεικόνηση και συνεργασία με υπολογιστή μέσω USB. Σε παλιότερη ανάρτηση
στο παρόν θέμα υπάρχει σχετικό (demo) video.

BTW, πολύ ενδιαφέρον site και αξιολογότατη προσπάθεια!

----------


## 744

Σε ευχαριστώ Μάνο. Τα περισσότερα έχουν αναπτυχθεί με Basic όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο.

Από κίνηση όμως άστα να πάνε. Μάλλον φέτος, αν δεν γίνει κάτι καλό, βλέπω να βάζω λουκέτο...

Σχετικά με το LabView έχω φίλο που το δουλεύει αν χρειαστείς κάτι.

----------

manolena (24-05-13)

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπράβο ρε Μάνο, καλή συνέχεια !!


Γιάννη καλό κουράγιο, υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει .... φυσικά και ΛΙΓΗ τύχη.
Έτσι όπως πάνε αυτοί θα μας κλείσουν όλους, μετά όμως από ποιους θα παίρνουν τα φράγκα

----------

manolena (25-05-13)

----------


## 744

Σπύρο, πάλι από εμάς, αφού με την τεχνογνωσία μας θα γίνουμε εργάτες ειδικευμένοι των 250 ευρώ. Αλλιώς στο πεζοδρόμιο με ένα χαρτόνι για σκεπή...

----------

spiroscfu (26-05-13)

----------


## billys7

Να ρωτήσω γιατί επιλέξατε ΙΝΑ19Χ και όχι το ΜΑΧ4080 που από ότι φαίνεται έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά ?

----------


## manolena

Τα σχέδια Βασίλη που έχουν αναρτηθεί ενωρίτερα σε αυτό το νήμα, προς το παρόν είναι σε εντελώς πρώϊμη κατάσταση και είναι 
περισσότερο για αναφορά και μελέτη πάνω στην εύρεση και εξομοίωση εξαρτημάτων και συνδεσμολογιών με σκοπό την 
καλύτερη τελική μορφή. Βεβαίως και το surrent sensing που αναφέρεις έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά απο ένα της σειράς ΙΝΑ
και είναι προς την τελική επιλογή. Εδώ υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες παράμετροι, όπως αυτή της ευκολίας ανεύρεσης και προμήθειας
εξαρτημάτων...

Το "επιλέξατε" που λές, δεν νομίζω να αναφέρεται σε εμένα μόνο; Ε; Γιατί θα βάλουμε τα κλάματα...  :Wink:

----------


## billys7

Φτιάχνω ένα κύκλωμα που μετράει τάσεις και ρεύματα. Ψάχνοντας για το κατάλληλο current sensing monitor είχα καταλήξει στο MAX4080 αλλά διαβάζοντας το θέμα σας και νομίζοντας ότι είχατε καταλήξει, αναρωτήθηκα γιατί επιλέξατε το ΙΝΑ19Χ.

Ο πληθυντικός πάει σε όλη τη παρέα που παρακολουθεί και κάνει προτάσεις.

----------


## manolena

Ανεβάζω τα τελευταία σχέδια με όλες τις μετατροπές που μου φαίνονται απαραίτητες.
Έχω ξανασχεδιάσει τα πάντα και έχω ξεχωρίσει σε διαφορετικές πλακέτες τα μείζονα συγκροτήματα εξαρτημάτων 
που απαρτίζουν τα μέρη του τροφοδοτικού: πλακέτα βοηθητικών τάσεων, πλακέτα επιλογής τυλίγματος μετασχηματιστή,
πλακέτα καθυστέρησης εφαρμογής τροφοδοσίας, πλακέτα ισχύος με τα transistors ισχύος, το ψυγείο και το θερμικό
με τον ανεμιστήρα.

Τα παρακάτω είναι αρχεία .pdf, μόλις βρώ λίγο χρόνο θα τα ανεβάσω σαν γραφικά. Ελεύθερα όποια σχόλια...

----------


## manolena

Και το σχηματικό της μονάδας του μ/ε zipαρισμένο και χωρισμένο σε 2 τεύχη:


Υπάρχουν κάποιες ακόμα αλλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν εδώ και τις δουλεύω ακόμα.
Έτσι λοιπόν πρόκειται να επανέλθει το τελευταίο με ένα updated σχηματικό.

----------


## manolena

MCU-page-001.jpg

Αυτό λοιπόν είναι το τμήμα της επεξεργασίας με τον μ/ε και τους μετατροπείς απο αναλογικό σε ψηφιακό και ψηφιακό
σε αναλογικό, καθώς και τους τελεστικούς για τον έλεγχο των κυκλωμάτων σταθεροποίησης σταθερής τάσης (Constant
Voltage, CV και Constant Current, CC). 

Περιλαμβάνει επίσης την οδήγηση PWM ενός ανεμιστήρα για ψύξη μαι αισθητήριο το LM75  σε σειριακή επικοινωνία 
(δεν φαίνεται εδώ), την οπτικά απομονωμένη επικοινωνία μέσω USB με PC για προγραμματισμό και έλεγχο απο το LabView,
έναν rotary encoder για γρήγορη μετάβαση στις απαιτούμενες τιμές ρύθμισης και τις επεκτάσεις για επικοινωνίες, διαύλους
κτλ.

----------

p.gabr (09-06-13)

----------


## manolena

POWER SUPPLY-page-001.jpg

Το τμήμα αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλες τις απαραίτητες βοηθητικές τροφοδοσίες που είναι απαραίτητες
για τη λειτουργία των υποτμημάτων του κυρίως τροφοδοτικού. Παρέχει τάσεις +5VDC για τα λογικά
κυκλώματα του μ/ε, +12VDC για ανεμιστήρα και παραγωγή τάσης αναφοράς για τους DACs και ADCs,
+40VDC για τους τελεστικούς συγκριτές και επίσης μια αρνητική τάση -1.25VDC για την αρνητική
τροφοδοσία των τελευταίων ώστε να "κατεβάζουν" το παράθυρό τους στα 0V. Οι γαίες είναι 2, αναλογική
για όλα τα κυκλώματα επεξεργασίας και κοινή για το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό.

Όλες οι παραπάνω τάσεις παράγονται απο μικρούς Μ/Τ πλακέτας.

----------

p.gabr (09-06-13)

----------


## manolena

TAP CHANGER-page-001.jpg

Το τμήμα αυτό περιλαβάνει κυκλώματα ελέγχου και ρελέ για την εναλλαγή των τυλιγμάτων του
κυρίως Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας, ανάλογα με το επίπεδο της ρυθμισμένης τάσης εξόδου. Ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας,
τύπου toroidal, διαθέτει 2 τυλίγματα 15V/5A και 1 τύλιγμα 30V/5A. 

Με τη βοήθεια ενός LM324, συγκρίνονται 3 επίπεδα ανίχνευσης τάσης και οδηγούνται 2 ρελέ, σε 4 διαφορετικές
καταστάσεις, ώστε ο πίνακας αλήθειας τους να αποδίδει απο 15VAC έως 60VAC (15-30-45-60). Με τον
τρόπο αυτό, αν υπάρχει ένα φορτίο σε χαμηλή τάση τροφοδοσίας, επιλέγεται αυτόματα το πρώτο τύλιγμα
του Μ/Τ, ώστε η περίσσεια ισχύος να μην "καίγεται" άσκοπα στο κύκλωμα ισχύος των transistors εξόδου.

----------

p.gabr (09-06-13)

----------


## eretzoum

woooohooooo!

----------


## manolena

POWER DELAY-page-001.jpg

Το τμήμα αυτό, εισάγει μια πολύ μικρή καθυστέρηση στην τροφοδοσία του πρωτεύοντος τυλίγματος
του κύριου Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας. Στην κυριολεξία, τροφοδοτεί για πολύ μικρό χρόνο το πρωτεύον μέσω
4 αντιστάσεων ισχύος στην έναρξη και ακολούθως με τη βοήθεια ενός ρελέ, μετάγει την τροφοδοσία
κανονικά στο δίκτυο πόλεως. 

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, αποφεύγεται η τήξη της ασφάλειας πρωτεύοντος λόγω του αρχικού ρεύματος
στην έναρξη λειτουργίας του τροφοδοτικού. Το κύκλωμα αυτό, είχε παρουσιαστεί απο το Ελέκτορ 
το 1997 σαν συμπλήρωμα στην κατασκευή τελικού ενισχυτή.

Υπάρχει ωστόσο ένα λάθος, ο πυκνωτής στην ανόρθωση είναι 330nF στα 250V, MKT.

----------


## p.gabr

Αυτα  τα καταλαβαίνω καί  εκπλήσσομαι
Χίλια μπράβο καί πάλι βρε Μανο


Είναι πολύ ελαφρυντικό, η αλλαγή παροχής τάσης

Είχαμε φτιάξει καί εμείς δύο τύπους ένα 0-30  /10Α καί 0-30/ 30Α την αλλαγή την κάναμε με πρόσθετα τυλιγματα στο πρωτεύων του μ/τ 
Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι γλιτώνεις τις επαφές από λιγότερο ρεύμα,αλλά δεν αργούν να καψαλιστούν  ,λόγω υπερτασεών στις αλλαγές 
Ήταν τελικά το μόνο παθητικό σε αυτην την κατασκευή 

Καλή συνέχεια

----------

manolena (09-06-13)

----------


## billys7

Η έξοδος του opamp U16 δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη.

----------

manolena (09-06-13)

----------


## manolena

POWER UNIT-page-001.jpg

Το τμήμα αυτό περιλαμβάνει τα transistors ισχύος με την οδήγησή τους, τις αντιστάσεις ισχύος εκπομπού και 
την δίοδο ισχύος για την προστασία του τελικού σταδίου. 

Η πλακέτα (που θα ανεβάσω αργότερα), έχει φτιαχτεί αυτόνομη για να μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τη 
βοήθεια μιας αλουμινογωνιάς με το ψυγείο των transistors. Θα φιλοξενεί επίσης και το μικρό
πλακετάκι μέτρησης θερμοκρασίας ψήκτρας που είναι απαραίτητο για την οδήγηση του ανεμιστήρα
ψύξης.

----------


## manolena

> Η έξοδος του opamp U16 δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπόδειξη, το διορθωμένο:

MCU-page-001.jpg

Ελεύθερα όποιες υποδείξεις...

----------


## manolena

> Αυτα  τα καταλαβαίνω καί  εκπλήσσομαι
> Χίλια μπράβο καί πάλι βρε Μανο
> 
> 
> Είναι πολύ ελαφρυντικό, η αλλαγή παροχής τάσης
> 
> Είχαμε φτιάξει καί εμείς δύο τύπους ένα 0-30  /10Α καί 0-30/ 30Α την αλλαγή την κάναμε με πρόσθετα τυλιγματα στο πρωτεύων του μ/τ 
> Με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι γλιτώνεις τις επαφές από λιγότερο ρεύμα,αλλά δεν αργούν να καψαλιστούν  ,λόγω υπερτασεών στις αλλαγές 
> Ήταν τελικά το μόνο παθητικό σε αυτην την κατασκευή 
> ...



Έχω και σχέδιο Β για αυτό Παναγιώτη, γιατί και εγώ το φαντάζομαι. Η αλλαγή των τυλιγμάτων γίνεται με oprotriac (zero crossing) τελικό triac με snubber στην έξοδο οδήγησης του φορτίου.

Π.χ.: http://static.electro-tech-online.co...1-cat_out1.gif

----------


## 744

Σχετικά με τα τυλίγματα, 15-30-45-60, κάτι παρόμοιο είχα κάνει και εγώ πρίν 20 χρόνια στο τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορ. Μετά το περιοδικό είχε δημοσιεύσει μια κατασκευή που με Thyristor ρύθμιζε την AC τάση σε σχέση με τη DC τάση εξόδου για να πετύχει την μικρότερη δυνατή διαφορά για μικρή απώλεια ισχύος.

Δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ παρόλο που φαινόταν η καλύτερη λύση στο πρόβλημα, κρατώντας πάντα 3-4 volt διαφορά για την σταθεροποίηση.

Θα ψάξω να βρώ το τεύχος (είναι και πολλά τα άτιμα...).

Αν κανείς το έχει δοκιμάσει ας μας πει.

----------


## manolena

Ωωωω, εκείνο το διαβόητο τροφοδοτικό των 400 W... Πρέπει να
ήταν 3 συνέχειες το φθινόπωρο του 1990...

Όντως, καλή προσέγγιση για αναλογικό έλεγχο...

----------


## 744

Λοιπόν τα βρήκα τα αρχεία.

Το ένα έχει το τροφοδοτικό ποτυ λειτουργεί διαφορετικά από το συνηθισμἐνο τρόπο στην ρύθμιση ρύματος και τάσης.

Το άλλο αρχείο έχει το κύκλωμα περιορισμού απώλειας ισχύος. Λειτουργεί με FET και όχι με Thyristor όπως είπα πιο πάνω.

Δεν ξέρω τι θόρυβο μπορεί να προσθέσει. Αλλά σαν ιδέα είναι αρκετά καλή.

Στα αρχεία μετά το κατέβασμα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεἰ η κατάληξη .zip

----------


## manolena

> Ωωωω, εκείνο το διαβόητο τροφοδοτικό των 400 W... Πρέπει να
> ήταν 3 συνέχειες το φθινόπωρο του 1990...
> 
> Όντως, καλή προσέγγιση για αναλογικό έλεγχο...



*
​*Το τροφοδοτικό 400W του Σεπτεμβρίου - Οκτωβρίου 1990 για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα...

----------


## manolena

Έφτασαν επιτέλους τα πράγματα!!! Τέτοιος συγχρονισμός όμως... Σασί και κάποια εξαρτήματα απο
Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά απο ξεχωριστά μαγαζιά και τα πιο εξωτικά απο Mouser σε 4 ημέρες απο Αμερική
και χωρίς τελωνείο!!!

2013-07-27 17.01.40.jpg2013-07-27 17.02.13.jpg2013-07-27 17.02.23.jpg2013-07-27 17.02.34.jpg

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, στο πακέτο μπήκαν και κάτι εξτραδάκια για άλλες ανάγκες... Δεν έχεις κάθε μέρα 
τέτοιες ευκαιρίες για παραγγελίες...

Αυτό τώρα που μένει είναι να έρθει το πακέτο με τις πλακέτες, αλλά χρειάζεται χρήματα... Τέλος πάντων,
θα τα καταφέρουμε...

----------


## manolena

Τώρα λοιπόν, υπάρχει το εξής δίλημμα: (την ιδέα μου την έδωσε ο Βαγγέλης - ikaros1978 ) για την ενσωμάτωση σε αυτό 
το σασί και κάποιων άλλων οργάνων ώστε να γίνει σαν κι αυτό που μπορείτε να δείτε στο http://sagoselectronics.gr/DIAFORES.htm, 

http://sagoselectronics.gr/SNC00118.jpg

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να βρώ είναι κάποιο κύκλωμα παλμογράφου μέχρι τουλάχιστον 20MHz και ενός DDS ως τα 20ΜΗz επίσης...
Η οθόνη είναι αρκετά μεγάλη (240x12 :Cool:  οπότε μάλλον θα έχει και καλή (κάπως) ανάλυση στην περίπτωση ενός παλμογράφου...

----------


## 744

Όπως έλεγε και ο Καραγκιόζης: "Εεε! ρε γλέντια!".

Αντε να έρθουν και οι πλακέτες. Παρεμπιπτώντος,από πού?

----------


## manolena

Γιάννη, μετά απο αρκετό ψάξιμο ΘΑ τις στείλω pcbcart, Κίνα. Τις έκανα όλες μαζί panel με ενδιάμεσο scoring και έτσι 2 panel φαίνεται να μου στοιχίσουν γύρω στα 200 ευρώ με μεταφορά, αλλα θα είναι 5 πλακέτες x 2 φορές, δυο κομπλέ συστήματα δηλαδή.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να βρώ είναι κάποιο κύκλωμα παλμογράφου μέχρι τουλάχιστον 20MHz και ενός DDS ως τα 20ΜΗz επίσης...
> Η οθόνη είναι αρκετά μεγάλη (240x12 οπότε μάλλον θα έχει και καλή (κάπως) ανάλυση στην περίπτωση ενός παλμογράφου...



Καλοδούλευτα Μάνο, έχω δει διάφορα ποστ με υλοποιημένες κατασκευές και να είναι λάθος ή εσκεμμένα λάθος ο κώδικας.

----------


## manolena

Όντως Σπύρο, έχει διάφορα τέτοια σχέδια με αρκετά όμως λάθη...

Τέλος πάντων, έχω την εντύπωση -αν και πάρα πολύ δύσκολο- πως μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει hard και soft προσαρμοσμένο στις ανάγκες του.
Ένα DDS για παράδειγμα με ένα A/D module όπως το AD9850 με καλά φίλτρα, μια οθόνη 2x16 και λίγο ψαγμένο κώδικα, μπορεί να είναι καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι Μάνο η dds δεν θα είναι "δύσκολο" να υλοποιηθεί, αλλά στον παλμογράφο αλλάζουν λίγο τα πράγματα.


Υγ.
Φυσικά αν έχεις όρεξη και χρόνο υπάρχουν έτοιμες ρουτίνες για fft σε αρκετούς compilers που νομίζω τις χρησιμοποιείς και για παλμογράφο.

δες και αυτά 
http://biphome.spray.se/frl_linder/PIC_scope.htm
http://sjeffroy.free.fr/Oscilloscope/oscilloscope.html
http://www.users.muohio.edu/jamiespa...36742238c.html

φυσικά σε μικρότερο bandwidth από αυτό που θέλεις

----------

manolena (28-07-13)

----------


## 744

Για πλακέτες έχεις δει και την eurocircuits.com? 

Θα γλιτώσεις τον εκτελωνισμό που θα είναι άλλα 120 ευρώ ίσως.

----------


## manolena

> Για πλακέτες έχεις δει και την eurocircuits.com? 
> 
> Θα γλιτώσεις τον εκτελωνισμό που θα είναι άλλα 120 ευρώ ίσως.



Ναι βρε Γιάννη αλλά μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η διαφορά... Για παράδειγμα, για 2 panels 150x150 με τα ίδια ακριβώς χαρακτηριστικά (layers, mask, τοπογραφικό κ.τ.λ.)
η eurocircuits με παράδοση σε 20μέρες θέλει 336€ και η pcbcart 150€ (σε 12 μέρες με FedEX και βέβαια χωρίς εκτελωνισμό). Είναι δυνατόν αυτό; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω..

----------


## 744

Μήπως κάποια άλλη επιλογή κατεβάσει το κόστος? Εχει μύριες.

Επίσης δίπλα μας είναι στα Σκόπια η Hitech.com.mk που επίσης κάνει σχετικά καλές τιμές, η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική. Είχα δώσει παλαιότερα μέσω κάποιου από την Αθήνα ο οποίος έπερνε μεσιτικά.

----------


## manolena

> Μήπως κάποια άλλη επιλογή κατεβάσει το κόστος? Εχει μύριες.
> 
> Επίσης δίπλα μας είναι στα Σκόπια η Hitech.com.mk που επίσης κάνει σχετικά καλές τιμές, η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική. Είχα δώσει παλαιότερα μέσω κάποιου από την Αθήνα ο οποίος έπερνε μεσιτικά.



Έχω κοιτάξει κι εκεί και Βουλγαρία και Τουρκία... Μέχρι και Γαλλία (ICAPE-Κίνα) μέσω ενός γνωστού που φτιάχνει ποσότητες... Απελπισία είναι, δεν ξέρει κανείς τι να κάνει...

----------


## 744

Τις έχει ήδη παραγγείλει από Κίνα?

----------


## manolena

> Τις έχει ήδη παραγγείλει από Κίνα?



Όχι ακόμα, κάτι μου λέει οτι πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα και δεν πατάω το κουμπί...

----------


## 744

Ασχετα από το μέγεθος του πακέτου, οι τελώνες βλέπουν το τιμολόγιο. Αν είναι πάνω από 20-30 ευρώ, πάει για εκτελωνισμό με +23% ΦΠΑ, δασμούς ανάλογα με το ποσό του τιμολογίου και τα έξοδα του εκτελωνιστή (100-150 ευρώ). Άρα για εκτός Ε.Ε. είναι σκόπιμο ο προμηθευτής να δεχτεί να εκδόσει πραγματικό τιμολόγιο στο ποσό των ας πούμε 32 δολαρίων και η κατάθεση από μέρους σου να συμφωνεί με τα 32 δολάρια ώστε σε περίπτωση ελέγχου να αποδείξης ότι τόσο σου κόστισε και πλήρωσες. Αναγκαστικά θα κάνεις δύο πληρωμές λοιπόν.

Τα παραπάνω είναι από εμπειρία, γιατί μου ζήτησαν τις κινήσεις πληρωμής που έκανα για να βεβαιωθούν. Σε μια περίπτωση το παράκανα λίγο βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω πήρα το αίμα μου πίσω...!

Εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων...

----------


## manolena

> ... αλλά νομίζω πήρα το αίμα μου πίσω...!



Και πολύ καλά έκανες!!!

----------


## rep

Μανο εχεις κανεις κανει καποια προχειρη πλακετα για δοκιμες ή καποια εξομοιωση με προγραμμα?δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ και μπορει να το εχασα λιγο.

----------


## manolena

Χρυσόστομε, το περισσότερο το έχω τρέξει στο LTSpice και αυτό γιατί είναι SMD η σχεδίαση. Άλλα πιο ελάσσονος σημασίας τμήματα, όπως για παράδειγμα ο επιλογέας τυλιγμάτων ή η τροφοδοσία των -1.25V είναι δοκιμασμένα.

----------


## Takiss

Μπράβο για την ωραία δουλειά σου Μάνο και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που συμβάλουνε εδώ.
( Στο ποστ  144 ) Στο τροφοδοτικό της αρνητικής τάσης η πυκνωτές πρέπει να πολωθούνε ανάστροφα.

----------


## manolena

> Μπράβο για την ωραία δουλειά σου Μάνο και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που συμβάλουνε εδώ.
> ( Στο ποστ  144 ) Στο τροφοδοτικό της αρνητικής τάσης η πυκνωτές πρέπει να πολωθούνε ανάστροφα.



Σωστός!!! Ευτυχώς, είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος μόνο!  Πολύ καλό μάτι...

----------


## GeorgeVita

(από wikipedia)

_Μάνο να είσαι πολύχρονος & ευτυχής!
Καλή επιτυχία στις κατασκευές σου!_

----------

manolena (06-08-13), 

spiroscfu (10-08-13)

----------


## p.gabr

ωωωω ναι

Χρόνια πολλά Μάνο ................*πολύχρονος*.........

----------

manolena (06-08-13)

----------


## manolena

> (από wikipedia)
> 
> _Μάνο να είσαι πολύχρονος & ευτυχής!
> Καλή επιτυχία στις κατασκευές σου!_



Ωωω, οι πιο ωραίες ευχές απο τους πιο ωραίους ανθρώπους!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Γιώργο, εύχομαι για σένα απο καρδιάς τα καλύτερα!!! Είθε πάντα να είσαι ο Νέστορας του forum μας!!!

----------


## manolena

> ωωωω ναι
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά Μάνο ................*πολύχρονος*.........



Παναγιώτη, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μας δίνεις πάντα λίγο - ή μάλλον, πολύ- απο το μεράκι σου!!!

----------


## mariosinsuex

Χρόνια σου καλά και ας είναι όσα γουστάρει......

----------

manolena (07-08-13)

----------


## manolena

Και μετά τις διακοπές, σιγά σιγά να επανέλθουμε.... Πιο κάτω, φωτογραφίες απο το σύστημα ψύξης *βεβιασμένης
 κυκλοφορίας* της μονάδας ισχύος με τα 2N3055 (2+2) με ψύκτρες και γωνιές της FISCHER ELEKTRONIK, καθως 
και ένα fan 120mm που θα οδηγείται με PWM ανάλογα της ανεπτυγμένης πάνω στο ψυγείο θερμοκρασίας.

2013-08-20 12.35.40.jpg2013-08-20 12.36.08.jpg2013-08-20 12.36.25.jpg2013-08-20 12.36.38.jpg2013-08-20 12.36.50.jpg2013-08-20 12.37.00.jpg

Όλο το σύστημα θα τοποθετηθεί εντός ενός μεταλλικού κουτιού με άνοιγμα πίσω για την κυκλοφορία του αέρα. Επειδή σχεδιάστηκε
σαν βεβιασμένης κυκλοφορίας, δεν απαιτείται η ανάπτυξη των ψυκτρών εξωτερικά του κουτιού όπως στις κλασσικές σχεδιάσεις. Επίσης, 
πάνω στην πλάκα διασύνδεσης των ψυκτρών θα τοποθετηθεί η μονάδα/πλακέτα του LM75 που θα αποστέλλει σειριακά (I2C) τη θερμοκρασία
του ψυγείου στον μ/ε.

----------


## manolena

2013-08-20 12.37.27.jpg


POWER_UNITS.jpg

...και κάποιες ακόμα...

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε συ Μάνο αυτό μάλλον θα γίνει *ΛΙΓΟ* ( :Biggrin: ) καλύτερο από αρκετά επαγγελματικά εργαστηριακά.


απλά συγχαρητήρια και αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία το τελικό αποτέλεσμα

----------

manolena (20-08-13)

----------


## manolena

Φίλε μου Σπύρο.... Τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω πάλι, ΕΧΩ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ σε χρήμα!!!!!! Άστα να πάνε στο καλό... Είπαν της γριάς να χέσει κι έκατσε και ξεκωλώθηκε, την ξέρεις την παροιμία; Μακάρι αμα τελειώσει και του δώσω φωτιά μην τρέχω με πυροσβεστήρες!!!!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο φαντάσου να το αγόραζες έτοιμο (κάποιο παρόμοιο), θα έτσουζε αρκετά περισσότερο !!!


υγ.
τους πυροσβεστήρες άστους στην άκρη, δεν θα σου χρειαστούν

----------


## manolena

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν μπορώ να βρώ ή τουλάχιστον να ψάξω για κάτι που να κάνει αντίστοιχα με αυτά που θέλω. Για αυτό και ξεκίνησα να
το φτιάχνω στα μέτρα μου... 

Κάτι άλλο τώρα, μιας και μιλάμε για μηχανικά: ασχολήθηκα σήμερα με το μοντάρισμα του ψυγείου και άρχισα πάλι να σκέφτομαι το panel 
της πρόσοψης και τις κοπές. Ψάχνω λοιπόν κοπές CNC ή laser σε panel αλουμινίου για να μη φάω τα χέρια μου. Θα μου πείς, έχει ΚΑΙ αυτό
κάποιο κόστος, όπως επίσης πως υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα αντίστοιχα θέματα για να ψάξω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, αλήθεια...

----------


## spiroscfu

Αφού το έχεις κάνει έτσι κόψτε τα σε κάποιο cnc (είμαι σίγουρος πως θα θέλεις να δείχνει τέλειο)  


Μάνο δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω αλλά κάπου εδώ μέσα είχα πετύχει κάποια αντίστοιχα θέματα, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&as...pe=&as_rights=

----------


## p.gabr

Μάνο αν δεν σου πέφτει μακριά ,εδώ είναι το μεγαλύτερο 


http://www.vetasa.gr/0010000026/%CE%...%83-laser.html



Καί μην φανταστείς τρέλα λεφτά 
Αν θες πέρασε μου το σχέδιο καί από τι υλικό θες να ρωτησω

----------


## manolena

Παναγιώτη μου σε ευχαριστώ, το σχέδιο δεν το έχω έτοιμο ακόμα αλλά το panel είναι αλουμίνιο 3mm σε διάσταση 420x150 mm. Θα υπάρχουν τρύπες μέχρι Φ12 και ορθογώνια ανοίγματα με μεγαλύτερο 128x74 mm. Βρήκα κι εγώ μια εταιρία εδώ κοντά που δουλεύω, την *metaltech.gr* και θα ρωτήσω επίσης.

----------


## spiroscfu

Επόμενο project λοιπόν ένα cnc 


υγ.
πλάκα πλάκα θα ήταν πολύ βολικό ένα τέτοιο εργαλιάκη

----------


## manolena

Σπύρο.... Αχ Σπύρο, πόσο έχω κρατηθεί μην μπλέξω... Όνειρο ζωής...

----------


## spiroscfu

Και σε εμένα μου έχει έρθει αρκετές φορές αλλά θέλει αρκετά φράγκα και χρόνο

----------


## mtzag

εχω παρει ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο http://www.ebay.com/itm/24V-Regulate...item51b00343d8
και μεσω του trimmer παει απο 19 εως 30 volt αν του αλλαξω trimmer λογικα παει και χαμηλοτερα.
Επισης εχω παρει και ενα τετοιο αισθητηριο  http://www.ebay.com/itm/24V-Regulate...item51b00343d8
Λεω να βαλω μια 1602 οθονη και ενα atmega να μετραω ταση-ρευμα και με ψηφιακο ποτενσιομετρο με rotary encoder να ρυθμιζω την ταση ξυλωνωντας το trimmer.
Επισης για εισοδο ρευματος να βαλω ενα φις σαν αυτο που εχουνε τα τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων.
Γινετε η να μην το δοκιμασω καν ?

Για εξοδο ρευματος τι ακροδεκτες να βαλω για αυτα τα amper ?

----------


## manolena

Κατ' αρχήν αυτό που δείχνεις είναι SMPS (Switched Mode Power Supply) και σωστά μπορεί να ρυθμίσει έξοδο σε μικρό όμως εύρος.
Αυτό χρειάζεται σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, αλλά δεν το βαφτίζει και ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό κιόλας!

Δεν μπορεί με κανένα τρόπο να γίνει αυτό που λες με τον encoder (προφανώς δεν έχεις διαβάσει πως αυτός λειτουργεί). Χρειάζεται
επέμβαση απο μ/ε για να αποκωδικοποιήσεις τους παλμούς του και επίσης έναν DAC για να εξομοιώσεις την διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα
και τον δρομέα του τρίμμερ ώστε να ρυθμίσεις... κάτι τέλος πάντων. 

Άρα μην κάνεις τίποτα, τσάμπα θα πάει.

Μισό, τώρα κατάλαβα. Λες να προσθέσεις ψηφιακό ποτενσιόμετρο; Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Κάνε πείραμα και δες. Πάντως μόνος του
encoder δεν μπαίνει.

----------


## mtzag

Ο μΕ να διαβαζει τον encoder και μετα να ρυθμιζει το ψηφιακο ποτενσιομετρο ο μΕ

Το spms μπορει και ρυθμιζει την ταση απλα δεν δεν ειναι γραμικη η ρυθμιση δηλαδη ας πουμε για παραδειγμα στα 10k το τριμερ βγαζει
20V και στα 11k βγαζει 30V αλλα αυτο θα το κανω αντισταθμιση στον μΕ.

Την αντισταθμιση στον μΕ επειδη δεν ειναι γραμικη η κλιμακα πως μπορει να γινει καλυτερα με προσεγγιστικη συναρτηση ή με πινακα τιμών ? 
Επισης αμα δεν εχει rσωστο egulation σε καπως μεγαλα φορτια μπορω να κανω κατι απο τον μΕ με feedback απο την εξοδο ή να το ξεχασω ?

Επειδη δεν εχω παλμογραφο δεν ξερω τι θορυβο και ripple εχουνε αυτα τα κινεζικα spms που λογικα θα εχουνε σεβαστο..

Το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο το πετυχα στα 19ευρω με τα μεταφορικα στο ebay και το πηρα μπας και κανει για τροφοδοτικο παγκου.

----------


## manolena

Αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Αν θες να κάνεις πειράματα, καλώς. Εγώ επειδή θέλω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, κάθομαι και 
φτιάχνω ετούτο εδώ χωρίς να υπολογίσω το κόστος όπως κάνεις εσύ. Θα είναι master piece.

----------


## JOUN

Παντως αν μου επιτρεπεται εχω παρει αυτο:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-600W-1...item1c2f5e8d85 του εχω βαλει και ενα meanwell 48v και παει σφαιρα..Ρυθμιζεις ταση,ενταση mAh(για φορτιση μπαταριας ) οτι θελεις..

----------


## manolena

Αυτό, μάλιστα!

----------


## manolena

Ο σχεδιασμός της πρόσοψης του κουτιού τελείωσε και εδώ είναι η τελική μορφή του:

FRONT PANEL.jpg

Η πρόσοψη είναι απο αλουμίνιο 2mm αλλά σκέφτηκα το εξής: βρήκα ένα laser cutter ενός φίλου και θα το φτιάξω απο 
μαύρο plexiglass 4mm, το οποίο είναι και πιο εύκολο να διαμορφωθεί. Ευελπιστώ αύριο να το κόψω.

Σε όλη τη σχεδίαση, σκέφτηκα να προσθέσω και μια ψηφιακή γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων, της οποίας η αρχική ιδέα είναι
εδώ:

http://www.scienceprog.com/avr-dds-s...generator-v20/, αλλά σε πιο απλή μορφή με καλύτερο σχεδιασμό,
ευρίσκεται εδώ:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/013/

...και μιας και υπάρχουν τα υλικά και βλέποντας τις ιδέες του Βαγγέλη (ikaros1978) απο το site του:

http://sagoselectronics.gr/DIAFORES.htm (εργαστηριακό πολυόργανο)

...σκέφτομαι να το προχωρήσω έτσι.

----------


## ironda19

> Ο σχεδιασμός της πρόσοψης του κουτιού τελείωσε και εδώ είναι η τελική μορφή του:
> 
> FRONT PANEL.jpg
> 
> Η πρόσοψη είναι απο αλουμίνιο 2mm αλλά σκέφτηκα το εξής: βρήκα ένα laser cutter ενός φίλου και θα το φτιάξω απο 
> μαύρο plexiglass 4mm, το οποίο είναι και πιο εύκολο να διαμορφωθεί. Ευελπιστώ αύριο να το κόψω.
> 
> Σε όλη τη σχεδίαση, σκέφτηκα να προσθέσω και μια ψηφιακή γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων, της οποίας η αρχική ιδέα είναι
> εδώ:
> ...



  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ  βρε Μάνο και πάλι Μπράβο. 
  Σκέφτομαι τι χαρά που παίρνεις  με το καλό όταν τελειώνεις μια κατασκευή  και πόσο περήφανους κάνεις δικούς σου ανθρώπους όταν βλέπουν τέτοια δημιουργικότητα. Να σαι καλά και εις ανωτέρα.

----------

manolena (01-09-13)

----------


## manolena

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη. Βέβαια, είναι ακόμα στην αρχή αλλά προχωράει σιγά-σιγά. 

Ένας λόγος που προτίμησα να το παρουσιάσω σε "τεύχη" αυτό το τροφοδοτικό είναι γιατί αξίζει να έχεις και τη γνώμη άλλων 
ανθρώπων αλλά και γιατί όταν παρουσιάζεται όλο μαζί στο τέλος, είναι σίγουρο οτι "χάνει" πολλά απο τη μαγεία της κατασκευής.

----------


## ironda19

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη. Βέβαια, είναι ακόμα στην αρχή αλλά προχωράει σιγά-σιγά. 
> 
> Ένας λόγος που προτίμησα να το παρουσιάσω σε "τεύχη" αυτό το τροφοδοτικό είναι γιατί αξίζει να έχεις και τη γνώμη άλλων 
> ανθρώπων αλλά και γιατί όταν παρουσιάζεται όλο μαζί στο τέλος, είναι σίγουρο οτι "χάνει" πολλά απο τη μαγεία της κατασκευής.



...19a.jpg

----------


## dade

Μπράβο Μάνο. Και τροφοδοτικό και γενήτρια συχνοτήτων. Από εμφάνιση πρέπει να βγει πανέμορφο
Περιμένουμε την ολοκλήρωση... με αγωνία

----------


## manolena

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, ήθελα να βάλω στο ίδιο σασσί έναν παλμογράφο σε οθόνη GLCD 240x128, 
αλλά εκτός του ότι δεν χώραγε καλά, υπήρχε και θέμα με τη "φασαρία". Αυτό πάντως είναι στα 
σχέδια γιατί ήδη το έχω ξεκινήσει, αλλά προσπαθώ να προσαρμόσω τον κώδικα της κατασκευής 
ώστε να ταιριάζει σε τόσο μεγάλη οθόνη μιας και έχει σχεδιαστεί για GLCD 128x64.

2013-09-01 14.52.39.jpg2013-09-01 14.52.52.jpg

----------


## manolena

Σήμερα επιτέλους, έκοψα σε laser cutter την πρόσοψη απο plexiglass μαύρο, 4mm.

2013-09-02 18.14.54.jpg2013-09-02 18.15.33.jpg

Εξαιρετική κοπή και επίσης ακαμπτότητα, πράγμα που φοβόμουν οτι θα έλειπε, μιας και το αλουμίνιο είναι σκληρότερο σε
μικρότερο πάχος.

Χωρίς τα προστατευτικά, είναι μια κούκλα!

2013-09-02 19.50.31.jpg

----------


## manolena

Βέβαια, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, ποιός θα μπορούσε να αντισταθεί στο να δεί την τελική μορφή του;
Έτσι λοιπόν και μια που θα γινόταν και αυτό αργά ή γρήγορα, μπήκα στον πειρασμό να μοντάρω το panel
για να δώ πως φαίνεται:

2013-09-02 20.33.35.jpg2013-09-02 20.33.35.jpg

Λεπτομέρεια του κεντρικού διακόπτη, του φωτιζόμενου μπουτόν ενεργοποίησης εξόδου και του rotary encoder
για τις γρήγορες αλλαγές (χωρίς πληκτρολόγηση) των τάσεων και εντάσεων:

2013-09-02 20.33.48.jpg

Λεπτομέρεια της πλευράς της γεννήτριας DDS με τα κουμπιά πλοήγησης και την οθόνη. Βέβαια μου λείπουν
τα ποτενσιόμετρα και τα BNC αλλά δεν πειράζει...:

2013-09-02 20.34.12.jpg2013-09-02 20.35.32.jpg2013-09-02 20.35.41.jpg

----------


## manolena

2013-09-02 20.34.29.jpg2013-09-02 20.34.43.jpg2013-09-02 20.35.04.jpg

Λεπτομέρειες της πλευράς του τροφοδοτικού και της οθόνης του και μια γενική. Αριστερά φαίνονται και οι θύρες USB (μια είναι, αλλά
με 2 βύσματα παράλληλα).

2013-09-02 20.42.46.jpg2013-09-02 20.42.55.jpg2013-09-02 20.43.05.jpg

----------


## manolena

2013-09-02 20.42.55.jpg2013-09-02 20.45.58.jpg2013-09-02 20.46.14.jpg2013-09-02 20.46.36.jpg2013-09-02 20.46.51.jpg2013-09-02 20.47.04.jpg

----------


## picdev

μπράβο μάνο, επαγγελματική δουλειά ,τελικά τα cnc κάνουν τον μάστορα  :Lol:

----------

manolena (02-09-13)

----------


## ironda19

> μπράβο μάνο, επαγγελματική δουλειά ,τελικά τα cnc κάνουν τον μάστορα





Κορυφαίο και πανέμορφο. Συγχαρητήρια Μάνο .Οι δικές μας κατασκευές μπροστά του είναι απλά οδοντόπαστες :Biggrin:  Μπράβο , Μπράβο.

----------

manolena (03-09-13)

----------


## manolena

Όχι, Βαγγέλη... Δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό. Καθενός οι κατασκευές, όσο απλές ή περίπλοκες είναι, έχουν κάτι απο την προσωπικότητα του. Και αυτό
είναι που τις κάνει ξεχωριστές. Αξίζουν σε όλα τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα πολλά μπράβο για αυτό που προσπαθούν και κοπιάζουν να κάνουν.

----------


## ironda19

> Όχι, Βαγγέλη... Δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό. Καθενός οι κατασκευές, όσο απλές ή περίπλοκες είναι, έχουν κάτι απο την προσωπικότητα του. Και αυτό
> είναι που τις κάνει ξεχωριστές. Αξίζουν σε όλα τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα πολλά μπράβο για αυτό που προσπαθούν και κοπιάζουν να κάνουν.



  Έχεις δίκιο. Πιστεύω να μην με παρεξηγήσουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη .Δεν το έγραψα από κακία. Γράμματα στο panel θα φτιάξεις ?

----------


## dade

Φοβερή κατασκευή. Και πάλι μπράβο

----------

manolena (03-09-13)

----------


## manolena

> ... Γράμματα στο panel θα φτιάξεις ?...



Ναι, εννοείται οτι θα μπουν. Πρέπει να ψάξω να βρώ stencils και γραμματοσειρές σε ανάλογο μέγεθος και λευκά...

----------


## billys7

Καταπληκτικό!!!!!

Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!

----------

manolena (03-09-13)

----------


## manolena

> ...Γράμματα στο panel θα φτιάξεις ?...



Βρήκα μια λύση που μου φαίνεται κάπως καλή. Πήρα μερικές κόλλες L7567 της Avery και τύπωσα επάνω τους σε laser printer, μαύρο φόντο με κίτρινα γράμματα για αντίθεση σε ευδιάκριτα labels. Το χαρτί αυτό είναι στην ουσία διαφάνεια αυτοκόλλητη, εκτυπώσιμη και θα κάνω μια απόπειρα να δώ πως φαίνονται. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι πως είναι έκθετα τα ταμπελάκια σε βαρβαρότητες, αλλά πρέπει να αντικαθίστανται και εύκολα...

----------


## ironda19

> Βρήκα μια λύση που μου φαίνεται κάπως καλή. Πήρα μερικές κόλλες L7567 της Avery και τύπωσα επάνω τους σε laser printer, μαύρο φόντο με κίτρινα γράμματα για αντίθεση σε
> ευδιάκριτα labels. Το χαρτί αυτό είναι στην ουσία διαφάνεια αυτοκόλλητη, εκτυπώσιμη και θα κάνω μια απόπειρα να δώ πως φαίνονται. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι πως είναι
> έκθετα τα ταμπελάκια σε βαρβαρότητες, αλλά πρέπει να αντικαθίστανται και εύκολα...



  Για τα ταμπελάκια αν τυπώσεις την λέξη σου και απέξω κολλήσεις και δεύτερη διαφάνεια για να προστατεύονται τα γράμματα ?  
ή
  1-Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτοκόλλητα  γράμματα (ολόκληρη την λέξη) σε κατάστημα που φτιάχνει επιγραφές.

  2-Πιο μπακαλίστικη λύση και εφόσον το μήκος του panel δεν ξεπερνάει μία σελίδα Α4  ,είναι να τυπώσεις σε διαφάνεια σε έγχρωμο εκτυπωτή τα γράμματα π.χ. κίτρινα και έπειτα τοποθέτησε την διαφάνεια πάνω στο πανελ με ταινία διπλής όψης .Στα σημεία που θα βάλεις ταινία τύπωσε την διαφάνεια με μαύρο χρώμα ώστε να μην φαίνεται η ταινία .

  3-Άλλη λύση είναι η χάραξη με cnc και έπειτα πέρνα τα αυλάκια των γραμμάτων με ανεξίτηλο ασημί μαρκαδόρο (ή άλλο χρώμα)  όπως αυτός που είναι ασημί μεταλλιζέ http://waltersandwalters.co.uk/eddin...rs#prettyPhoto

  4-Χχάρακας με γράμματα και περνάς τα γράμματα με ανεξίτηλο .

  Από τα παραπάνω θεωρώ ότι η μόνη σοβαρή λύση είναι  η 1η  άντε και η 3η

----------


## rep

εγω περιμενω το τελικο αποτελεσμα για να το κατασκευασω,εχω μονο μια ερωτηση να κανω (μπορει να απαντηθηκε σε καποιο ποστ αλλα δεν το ειδα),
βλεπω δεν εχεις βαλει καποιο encoder πως θα γινεται μικρομετρικη ρυθμηση και αλλαγη των τιμων σε λειτουργια on στην εξοδο?

----------


## manolena

> Για τα ταμπελάκια αν τυπώσεις την λέξη σου και απέξω κολλήσεις και δεύτερη διαφάνεια για να προστατεύονται τα γράμματα ?  
> ή
>   1-Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αυτοκόλλητα  γράμματα (ολόκληρη την λέξη) σε κατάστημα που φτιάχνει επιγραφές.
> 
>   2-Πιο μπακαλίστικη λύση και εφόσον το μήκος του panel δεν ξεπερνάει μία σελίδα Α4  ,είναι να τυπώσεις σε διαφάνεια σε έγχρωμο εκτυπωτή τα γράμματα π.χ. κίτρινα και έπειτα τοποθέτησε την διαφάνεια πάνω στο πανελ με ταινία διπλής όψης .Στα σημεία που θα βάλεις ταινία τύπωσε την διαφάνεια με μαύρο χρώμα ώστε να μην φαίνεται η ταινία .
> 
>   3-Άλλη λύση είναι η χάραξη με cnc και έπειτα πέρνα τα αυλάκια των γραμμάτων με ανεξίτηλο ασημί μαρκαδόρο (ή άλλο χρώμα)  όπως αυτός που είναι ασημί μεταλλιζέ http://waltersandwalters.co.uk/eddin...rs#prettyPhoto
> 
>   4-Χχάρακας με γράμματα και περνάς τα γράμματα με ανεξίτηλο .
> ...



Τελικά η υπόθεση με το διάφανο αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί της Avery, τζίφος... Θα κάνω αυτό που λές Βαγγέλη με τα αυτοκόλλητα γράμματα
που θα τα φτιάξω σε κάποιον που κάνει ψηφιακές εκτυπώσεις.

----------


## manolena

> εγω περιμενω το τελικο αποτελεσμα για να το κατασκευασω,εχω μονο μια ερωτηση να κανω (μπορει να απαντηθηκε σε καποιο ποστ αλλα δεν το ειδα),
> βλεπω δεν εχεις βαλει καποιο encoder πως θα γινεται μικρομετρικη ρυθμηση και αλλαγη των τιμων σε λειτουργια on στην εξοδο?



Έχω βάλει Χρυσόστομε encoder, είναι αυτός που φαίνεται κάτω απο το μεγάλο μπουτόν του DC OUTPUT ENABLE.

2013-09-02 20.33.48.jpg

----------


## ironda19

> Τελικά η υπόθεση με το διάφανο αυτοκόλλητο χαρτί της Avery, τζίφος... Θα κάνω αυτό που λές Βαγγέλη με τα αυτοκόλλητα γράμματα
> που θα τα φτιάξω σε κάποιον που κάνει ψηφιακές εκτυπώσεις.



Πάντως και με διαφάνεια θα έχεις αποτελέσμα .Αν βοηθάει δε παρακάτω τι εννοώ  http://forge.abcd.harvard.edu/gf/pro...using+Inkscape

----------


## cycler

Πω-πω, ρε φίλε! Τι έχεις φτιάξει εδώ!
Έχω καιρό να μπω και δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω 23 σελίδες αναλυτικά, αλλά φαίνεται πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά. Εύγε Μάνο!

----------

manolena (04-09-13)

----------


## manolena

UPDATE...

Για τις δοκιμές ενός τροφοδοτικού, εκτός των άλλων, είναι απαραίτητο και ένα τεχνητό "φορτίο" για να διαπιστωθούν συμπεριφορά, αντοχές και άλλα δυναμικά και μη χαρακτηριστικά του. Μελετώντας λοιπόν παρόμοιες κατασκευές παιδιών απο το forum αλλά και απο άλλες πηγές, καταλήγω σε μια σχεδίαση dummy load με ψηφιακό έλεγχο απο έναν ATmega32 και 4 MOSFETs IRFP150N, με έναν MCP4725A0T που μου περισσεύει απο το τροφοδοτικό και με overload shut down μέσω ενός LM75. Θα ήταν καλοδεχούμενη οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση και επισήμανση για αυτό, καθώς και ιδέες ή βελτιώσεις.

DUMMY_1.gifLOAD_2.jpg

Οι ρυθμίσεις γίνονται μέσω τριών μπουτόν και ενός encoder: επιλογή μεταξύ constant current και constant power, επιλογή κλίμακας (μικρή-μεγάλη) και μηδενισμός απορροφούμενου ρεύματος απο τα μπουτόν και ρυθμίσεις μεγεθών απο τον encoder. Υπολόγισα 2 πλακέτες τοποθετημένες τη μια πάνω στην άλλη και πίσω τους το ψυγείο. Ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας για το overload shut down βυσματώνεται
μέσω ενός 6πινου RJ11 με το δίαυλο I²C και στερεώνεται στο ψυγείο. Ο μετασχηματιστής υπολογίστηκε να τοποθετηθεί ανάποδα για να 
κερδηθεί ο χώρος και τα κουμπιά με την οθόνη να έχουν το ίδιο ύψος απο την πρόσοψη. Η οθόνη είναι μια 4 γραμμών, 20 χαρακτήρων.

EDIT:

Παρατηρώ οτι το σχηματικό δεν ανέβηκε σωστά, δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο, το κάνω συνημμένο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Α ρε Μάνο με το πολυεργαλείο σου, όπως το πας σιγά σιγά θα το κάνεις αυτόνομο εργαστήριο !!


το σχέδιο είναι μπερδεμένο δεν φαίνεται καλά

----------


## manolena

> Α ρε Μάνο με το πολυεργαλείο σου, όπως το πας σιγά σιγά θα το κάνεις αυτόνομο εργαστήριο !!
> 
> 
> το σχέδιο είναι μπερδεμένο δεν φαίνεται καλά



Στο #223 Σπύρο, το έκανα συνημμένο pdf.

----------


## rep

εχω ασχοληθει παρα πολυ με τετοια φορτια και δουλευω και ενα τωρα με παραλληλα Mosfet.

----------


## spiroscfu

ok Μάνο


αυτή η γραμμή τη εξυπηρετεί
Capture.JPG

μήπως ήθελες να το πας κάπως έτσι ?
Untitled.jpg

----------


## manolena

Ο U1A ρυθμίζεται στην μη αναστρέφουσα απο την τάση που παράγει ο D/A και στέλνει ανάδραση στην αναστρέφουσά του αλλά και στα δύο τμήματα που ελέγχουν την απορρόφηση ρεύματος απο τα trasnistor. Έβαλα ένα trimmer στην έξοδό του για να κάνω διορθώσεις -αν χρειαστεί- στο απορροφώμενο ρεύμα, μεταβάλλοντας ως προς τη γή την τάση εξόδου του.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο νομίζω πως δεν θα κάνεις δουλεία έτσι, ο τελεστικός έχει πολύ μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου και μικρή "σχετικά" παροχή ρε ρεύμα

αν θέλεις να κάνεις μικροδιορθώσεις θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το ποτενσιόμετρο (R12) σε πάρα πολύ μικρή τιμή (κάτω από 40Ω)
και υπάρχει πιθανότητα (αρκετά μεγάλη) να τα παίξει

----------


## manolena

Σπύρο, για δες λίγο αυτό εδώ:

http://1.1.1.1/bmi/paulorenato.com/j...ematicrev4.png

Το τμήμα αυτό που συζητάμε πιο πάνω, είναι παρόμοιο.

LOAD_3.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω Μάνο καμιά σχέση, δες λίγο την δεύτερη εικόνα που σου έβαλα στο #227

----------


## manolena

Ναι Σπύρο και το βλέπω λογικό. Το θέμα είναι οτι στον μάγκα αυτόν δουλεύει. Στο μοντάρισμα θα κάνω και τα δύο για να δώ αντιδράσεις στη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο ο τύπος έχει βάλει πρωτού το ποτενσιόμετρο και μια 1ΜΩ και με το Q2 και τον UC2 ρυθμίζει το over temp

υγ.
εφόσον μιλάμε για αυτό που έβαλες στο κύκλο το λινκ δεν μου ανοίγει

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν, έχεις κάπου δίκιο, στο οτι προσπαθώντας να φτιαχτεί ένας voltage follower, δεν μπήκε μια μεγάλη αντίσταση στο διαιρέτη, Μια αντίσταση λοιπόν 1Μ στην έξοδο του U1A  σε σειρά και πρίν απο το trimmer θα πρέπει να προστεθεί, αλλά ο αγωγός προς την αναστρέφουσα να παραμείνει ως έχει (πράσινος κύκλος):

LOAD_4.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Περίπου αν θα έβαζες το ποτενσιόμετρο πρώτα και την 1ΜΩ στο τέλος

και έξοδος από τον διαιρέτη τάσης (όπως το έχεις τώρα είναι το ίδιο με πριν αλλά δεν θα ρυθμίζει τίποτα και δεν θα καεί ο τ/ε)

----------


## 744

Ποιό το νόημα Μανο του διαιρέτη με το τρίμερ και την 1Μ?

Τί ρυθμίζει, πέρα από το φορτίο του U1A από 1 έως 1,1ΜΩ?

----------


## manolena

ΟΚ, το 'πιασα τι εννοείς.

LOAD_4.jpg

----------


## manolena

> Ποιό το νόημα Μανο του διαιρέτη με το τρίμερ και την 1Μ?
> 
> Τί ρυθμίζει, πέρα από το φορτίο του U1A από 1 έως 1,1ΜΩ?



Αυτή η διάταξη Γιάννη, υποτίθεται ρυθμίζει την τάση που παρέχεται απο τον U1A προς τις μη αναστρέφουσες των άλλων δύο που ελέγχουν την απορρόφηση ρεύματος, σχηματίζοντας ένα διαιρέτη τάσης προς τη γή για να μπορεί να γίνει κάποια μικρο-ρύθμιση στα ρεύματα απορρόφησης των δύο κλάδων.

----------


## 744

E, τότε μάλλον θέλεις να συνδέσεις το 1 του U1A στα 5 και 10 των U1B, U1C.

Οχι όπως το έχεις στο τελευταίο διορθωμένο σχήμα.

----------


## manolena

Ναι Γιάννη, αυτό που σκέφτομαι έχει ως εξής:

Ο U1A παράγει μια τάση μεταξύ 0 και 10 (plus) volts, βάσει της αναφοράς που παίρνει απο τον D/A, την οποία διοχετεύει εκτός απο την δική του αναστρέφουσα και προς τις άλλες δύο των κλάδων απορρόφησης ρεύματος. Αν σε αυτή τη γραμμή τοποθετήσω έναν διαιρέτη τάσης ως προς τη γή, θα μπορώ να μικρο-ρυθμίζω τα όρια της απορρόφησης ρεύματος. Υποθέτω...

----------


## 744

Λοιπόν. Αν θέλεις να πάρεις 0-5 από τον DAC και να την πολλαπλασιάσεις από x1.5 έως x48 περίπου μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής:

dac-opamp.png
Το τρίμμερ με βάση τον τύπο ενίσχυσης του τελεστικού 1+R1/R2 θα δίνει ρυθμιζόμενη ενίσχυση DC του DAC. Θα έβαζα και μια 100ωμ σε σειρά με το τρίμμερ ώστε ο όρος R2 στο κλάσμα να μη γίνει 0. Έτσι η ενίσχυση θα είναι ρυθμιζόμενη από περίπου επί 1.5 έως 48.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε παιδιά ο U1A οδηγεί το current limit η τάση εξόδου του πρέπει να είναι ανάλογη με το ρεύμα που θέλουμε να τραβήξει 
δηλ. με τις 100mΩ και πχ. 10Α χρειαζόμαστε έξοδο από τον U1A 10*0,1=1V

/2 (λόγω των δύο βρόγχων) άρα 500mV

----------


## spiroscfu

κάπως έτσι εννοούσα μάνο (σαν ένα απλό buffer)

a.jpg

επίσης ο C16 νομίζω πως μόνο κακό κάνει σαν σύζευξις καλύτερα θα ήταν σαν αποσύζευξις (με την γείωση)

----------


## 744

Με το buffer σου Σπύρο, απλώς δεν θα μπορεί να αυξήσει την ενίσχυση από τα π.χ. 5 volt του DAC σε παραπάνω τάση όπως ανάφερε ο Μάνος 0-10volt.

Αν δεν χρειάζεται αυτό τότε είναι μια χαρά όπως το έχεις.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν χρειάζεται Γιάννη 1V νομίζω πως είναι too much

----------


## manolena

Ποιός λέει λοιπόν οτι δεν υπάρχει ο Άη-Βασίλης; Υπάρχει και παρα-υπάρχει! Και σήμερα παραμονή Χριστουγέννων, μου έφερε με τη UPS
το δώρο μου! Έφτασαν λοιπόν οι πλακέτες όλων των υποσυστημάτων του τροφοδοτικού σε ένα πολύ ωραίο πακετάκι απο την *MakePCB*...
Τελικό κόστος για 2 panel 230x270mm με μεταφορικά για Ελλάδα, διπλής όψης επιμεταλλωμένες, μαύρη μάσκα, τοπογραφικό και gold immersion
pads ήταν 173€ έξω απο την πόρτα!!!! Και με συνεννόηση με τον μάγκα, ήρθε σαν gift και χωρίς ούτε ένα cent τελωνείο!!!

DSC01736.jpgDSC01737.jpgDSC01738.jpgDSC01744.jpgDSC01745.jpgDSC01746.jpg

H ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική και παρατηρώντας τις δεν βρίσκω αξιοσημείωτες ατέλειες. Το μόνο θέμα ήταν πως ενώ του δήλωσα ένα
μηχανικό layer σαν scoring, δεν μου το έφτιαξε και υποπτεύομαι πως έγινε έτσι για να μην χρεωθούν οι πλακέτες σαν μια-μια
ξεχωριστά. Το κάθε panel περιλαμβάνει 12 πλάκέτες με διάφορα μεγέθη. Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να βάλω τρύπες στα όρια κάθε πλακέτας,
αλλά στερνή μου γνώση... Την επόμενη φορά. Θα τις κόψω με το Dremmelάκι σιγά-σιγά και το κακό μικρό...

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάνο τελικά πως έφτιαξες αυτό που συζητούσαμε ?

----------


## manolena

DSC01752.jpgDSC01754.jpgDSC01759.jpgDSC01791.jpgDSC01793.jpgDSC01796.jpg

Και μερικές ακόμα και απο την κάτω όψη. Έχουν φτιαχτεί μεγάλες επιφάνειες χωρίς μάσκα για να επικασσιτερωθούν αργότερα.

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο τελικά πως έφτιαξες αυτό που συζητούσαμε ?



Σπυράκο, χρόνια πολλά!

Απο εκείνη τη μέρα να σου πώ, δεν έχω κάτσει καθόλου να ασχοληθώ, τρέχω με κάτι δουλειές και δεν υπάρχει χρόνος. Έχω υπ' όψιν να 
φτιάξω ένα simulation στο LTSpice να δώ και τις προτάσεις στην κουβέντα. Σε λίγο καιρό πιστεύω θα το έχω έτοιμο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σωστά  :Razz: , χρόνια πολλά και σε εσένα Μάνο.

Καλή επιτυχία και περιμένουμε την τελική παρουσίαση !!

----------


## manolena

> Σωστά , χρόνια πολλά και σε εσένα Μάνο.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία και περιμένουμε την τελική παρουσίαση !!



Ω, ευχαριστώ πολύ, άντε να δούμε...

----------


## dade

Πλούσια δώρα ο Αη Βασίλης. Καλώς τα δέχτηκες και καλές κατασκευές
Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία Μάνο

----------

manolena (24-12-13)

----------


## manolena

Υγεία, Χρόνια καλά και μετά πολλά!!! Ευχαριστώ, το αυτό και για εσάς όλους!!!

----------


## manolena

Συνεχίζοντας τη συγγραφή του κώδικα και μετά απο την -σχεδόν όλη- συναρμολόγηση της κεντρικής πλακέτας, ένα μικρό video δείχνει μερικές απο τις λειτουργίες του τροφοδοτικού. Φαίνονται οι επιλογές οθονών που δείχνουν την ώρα-ημερομηνία, την τάση και ένταση που επιλέγεται (ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει, εμφανίζονται σε κυκλική λειτουργία demo), την οθόνη με τα αναλογικά όργανα και ένα κλασσικό ρολόϊ σε λειτουργία stand by.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFEyPFU0zSg





Θα συνεχίσω με πιο αναλυτική περιγραφή όσων φαίνονται.

Οι οθόνες επιλέγονται απο ένα πληκτρολόγιο 4x4 πλήκτρων με αλφαρηθμιτικούς χαρακτήρες. Προσωρινά, τα γράμματα A-D είναι για τις επιλογές των μενού αυτών. Η πρώτη σελίδα δείχνει την ώρα-ημερομηνία, καθώς και τη θερμοκρασία της μονάδας ισχύος που περιλαμβάνει τα 4 τρανζίστορ ισχύος 2Ν3055, τις ψύκτρες μαύρου ανοδιωμένου αλουμινίου και τον ανεμιστήρα. Στο πρόγραμμα, έχει συνδεθεί η μικρή πλακέτα με το LM75 να οδηγεί με PWM τον κινητήρα του ανεμιστήρα απο 0-3000 στροφές και να δείχνει στην οθόνη αυτή αν το ψυγείο είναι κρύο, ζεστό ή καυτό, όπως επίσης και αν ο ανεμιστήρας είναι σταματημένος. Αργότερα σε επόμενη οθόνη, φαίνονται σε πραγματικό χρόνο οι στροφές του και η επι τοις % λειτουργία του.

----------

moutoulos (21-04-14), 

spiroscfu (22-04-14)

----------


## manolena

Οι στροφές του ανεμιστήρα ανιχνεύονται με ένα ζεύγος υπερύθρου LED και ενός φωτο-τρανζίστορ που είναι στερεωμένα απο τη μέσα μεριά της κατασκευής του ψυγείου και με τη βοήθεια ενός κομματιού ανακλαστικής αυτοκόλλητης ταινίας κολλημένου σε ένα απο τα 7 πτερύγια του ανεμιστήρα. Σε κάθε περιστροφή παράγεται ένας παλμός σε μια interrupt input του μ/ε, καθαρίζεται απο jitter με το software και συγκρίνεται το πλήθος των παλμών με ένα παράθυρο 1 δευτερολέπτου. Έτσι υπολογίζεται ο αριθμός στροφών ανα δευτερόλεπτο και τελικά ανά λεπτό. Με βάση το datasheet του ανεμιστήρα, στα 12V περιστρέφεται με 3000 στροφές, οπότε είναι εύκολο να δίνεται και ένδειξη επι τοις % σε κάθε φάση της λειτουργίας του.

Φτιάχτηκαν επίσης και αναλογικά όργανα σε ψηφιακή ένδειξη στην οθόνη με τη βοήθεια μια πολύ ωραίας βιβλιοθήκης, της *U8glib* που μπορεί να οδηγεί σχεδόν οποιαδήποτε οθόνη είτε χαρακτήρων είτε γραφικών. Είναι λίγο αργή βέβαια, αλλά με μερικά κόλπα μπορεί κάποιος να πατσίσει την καθυστέρηση με το οπτικό αποτέλεσμα. Η κίνηση της βελόνας είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας συνάρτησης που υπολογίζει και εμφανίζει γραμμή στην οθόνη με οποιαδήποτε κλίση. Έτσι μπορεί κάποιος να "δέσει" αυτή τη γραμμή και τη γωνία που εμφανίζεται με το εύρος της μεταβλητής που μετράται. Για ευκολία του χρήστη, εμφανίζεται και ψηφιακά η μεταβλητή της τάσης και του ρεύματος εξόδου.

Πιο πολύ για παιχνίδι, φτιάχτηκε και μια οθόνη με ένα αναλογικό ρολόϊ με τρείς δείκτες, πιο πολύ για να δώ πόσο καλά δουλεύει ο αλγόριθμος της εμφάνισης γραμμής με κλίση στην οθόνη. Αν θέλει κάποιος, μπορώ να ανεβάσω πιο κάτω τον κώδικα με το κομμάτι αυτό, ώστε να φτιαχτεί ένα πολύ όμορφο ρολογάκι!

----------


## 744

Μπράβο Μάνο.Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!!

Αντε και με touch οθόνη!

----------

manolena (21-04-14)

----------


## leosedf

Μάνο, πουλάνε και ανεμιστήρες με ανάδραση που σου δίνουν με ακρίβεια τις στροφές τους πίσω, θα είναι πιο δύσκολο στην κατασκευή αν μετράς έτσι.

----------


## manolena

Κωνσταντίνε, καλημέρα,

Βέβαια, τα ανεμιστηράκια με την έξοδο hall για ακριβή μέτρηση στροφών... Ήθελα απο την αρχή να το φτιάξω με ζεύγος LED εντούτοις, ώστε να είναι τελείως 
universal. Επειδή η είσοδος του μ/ε είναι με interrupt, απλά αντικαθιστώντας τον ανεμιστήρα με έναν τέτοιου τύπου, δουλεύει ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Στην 
κατασκευή, είναι αλήθεια πως έχει κάποια δυσκολία για να "ταιριάξεις" τις γωνίες ανάκλασης με την ταινία, αλλά έχει το χάζι του, αν είσαι και ανώμαλος λίγο...

----------


## kioan

> απλά αντικαθιστώντας τον ανεμιστήρα με έναν τέτοιου τύπου, δουλεύει ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο



Μια επισήμανση για να μην μπερδευτείς αν χρειαστεί να τον αλλάξεις. Οι ανεμιστήρες που έχουν και την έξοδο tach από τον αισθητήρα hall, δεν δίνουν έναν παλμό ανά περιστροφή όπως περιμένει να δει ο κώδικας του μικροελεγκτή που έχεις γράψει.

Ανάλογα με τον τύπο του κινητήρα η σχέση παλμών ανά περιστροφή μπορεί να είναι:
1 περιστροφή = 2 παλμοί (για 4-πολικό μοτέρ)
1 περιστροφή = 3 παλμοί (6-πολικό μοτέρ)
1 περιστροφή = 4 παλμοί (8-πολικό μοτέρ)

Επίσης ορισμένες φορές μπορεί να συναντήσεις ανεμιστήρες με 8-πολικούς κινητήρες οι οποίοι έχουν ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα διαιρέτη ώστε να δίνουν στην έξοδο μόνο 2 παλμούς ανά περιστροφή.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση συμβουλεύσου το datasheet του συγκεκριμένου ανεμιστήρα.

----------

manolena (22-04-14)

----------


## manolena

> ...
> 
> Ανάλογα με τον τύπο του κινητήρα η σχέση παλμών ανά περιστροφή μπορεί να είναι:
> 1 περιστροφή = 2 παλμοί (για 4-πολικό μοτέρ)
> 1 περιστροφή = 3 παλμοί (6-πολικό μοτέρ)
> 1 περιστροφή = 4 παλμοί (8-πολικό μοτέρ)
> 
> ...



Εννοείται, μια απλή πράξη μιας γραμμής κώδικα είναι. Ευχαριστώ, ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## manolena

Η οδήγηση του ανεμιστήρα γίνεται μέσω ενός N-channel power MOSFET IRF640 απο αναλογική έξοδο του μ/ε με διαμόρφωση εύρους παλμού (PWM). Το αρχικό κύκλωμα είχε σχεδιαστεί με 2 μικρά FDV303N σε παράλληλη σύνδεση αλλά δεν λειτούργησε όπως θα ήθελα...(αν και ο κατασκευαστής δίνει συνεχή λειτουργία με μέγιστο 680mA, αυτά ζεσταινόντουσαν). Ευτυχώς μπόρεσε και ταίριαξε ένα IRF640 στο header του ανεμιστήρα και έτσι όλα καλά. 

Το πληκτρολόγιο "σαρώνεται" κάθε 100ms για να είναι όσο το δυνατόν αμεσότερη η απόκρισή του στα πατήματα των κουμπιών και να μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί έτσι και ένα user interface στις ανάγκες της εφαρμογής. Παράλληλα με αυτό, υπάρχει και ένας rotary encoder με τον οποίο μπορεί να εισαχθεί οποιαδήποτε τιμή μεταβλητών ή να επιλεχθεί οποιαδήποτε λειτουργία. Δουλεύουν δηλαδή μαζί και το πληκτρολόγιο και ο encoder.

Η οθόνη είναι μια 240x128 pixels graphical και οδηγείται με παράλληλο bus μέσω της βιβλιοθήκης που είπαμε πιο πάνω, της U8glib. Ο οπίσθιος φωτισμός της ρυθμίζεται ήδη σε 255 βήματα απο αναλογική έξοδο μέσω ενός FDV303N με πολύ όμορφο dimming.

----------


## manolena

Καλημέρα σας.

Τελειώνει το μοντάρισμα στο σασί της κατασκευής με τις πλακέτες στη θέση τους, την καλωδίωση και τις στηρίξεις.
Ταυτόχρονα προχωράει και το λογισμικό του κώδικα παράλληλα με το λογισμικό του LabVIEW για τον υπολογιστή
που θα ελέγχει το τροφοδοτικό (προαιρετικά).

2014-05-26 21.50.14.jpg Ό,τι έχει και δεν έχει...

2014-05-26 21.50.38.jpg Η πλακέτα της επιλογής δευτερεύοντος και το μισό της οδήγησης με τα transistors εξόδου.

2014-05-26 21.52.39.jpg Ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας.

2014-05-26 21.51.25.jpg Το δεύτερο μισό της οδήγησης με τα transistors εξόδου.

2014-05-26 21.53.01.jpg Η πλακέτα του controller.

2014-05-26 21.49.53.jpg Λεπτομέρεια της πλακέτας καθυστέρησης τροφοδοσίας του M/T και του ψυγείου.

----------

billys7 (27-05-14)

----------


## billys7

Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

manolena (27-05-14)

----------


## manolena

2014-05-26 22.29.15.jpg2014-05-26 22.28.37.jpg

Κλειστό σασί και σε λειτουργία. Προς το παρόν, λόγω έλλειψης των DAC μπορώ μόνο να 
τελειώσω το πρόγραμμα με τις ρυθμίσεις, επιλογές απο πληκτρολόγιο, βοηθητικές λειτουργίες
μέσω rotary encoder και έξοδο δεδομένων μέσω USB για ανάγνωση και έλεγχο απο υπολογιστή.

----------


## RNR

Τέλειο Μάνο.

Μπράβο!

----------

manolena (27-05-14)

----------


## gas_liosia

Μανώλη συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά σου!
Για το LabView, πιθανόν να το ξέρεις βέβαια αλλά, αν δεν έχεις κάρτα DAQ μπορείς να το δουλέψεις και μέσω σειριακής (είτε RS232 είτε USB και UART).
Ανυπομονούμε για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα!  :Thumbup1:

----------

manolena (27-05-14)

----------


## manolena

> Μανώλη συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά σου!
> Για το LabView, πιθανόν να το ξέρεις βέβαια αλλά, αν δεν έχεις κάρτα DAQ μπορείς να το δουλέψεις και μέσω σειριακής (είτε RS232 είτε USB και UART).
> Ανυπομονούμε για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα!



Κωνσταντίνε σε ευχαριστώ. Για το LabVIEW το ξέρω, με τέτοια καρτούλα γίνεται αλλά εκτός του οτι είναι ακριβή, τα κυκλώματα DAC και ADC είναι ήδη
πάνω στην πλακέτα του controller. Αυτό που κάνω είναι να πάρω ένα συρμό με όλες τις πληροφορίες και να τις ξαναστείλω απο τη σειριακή του 
ΑΤmega2560 για τα περεταίρω. Είναι ολίγον χρονοβόρο - "μνημοβόρο" όλο αυτό αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί έχω μάθει πάρα πολλά γύρω απο το περιβάλλον
του LabVIEW.

Σε λίγο, θα ανεβάσω και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απο το .vi που γράφω καθώς και το περιβάλλον που θα δουλεύει με τον υπολογιστή.

----------


## SeAfasia

υποκλίνομαι Μάνο. ...
αντε και σε μαζική παραγωγή να μπει στο πάγκο μας....

----------

manolena (27-05-14)

----------


## manolena

> υποκλίνομαι Μάνο. ...
> αντε και σε μαζική παραγωγή να μπει στο πάγκο μας....



Χαχαχα!!!! Μπαααααα, δεν νομίζω για παραγωγή... Είναι ακριβό. Αλλά ελεύθερα, άμα τελειώσει μπορεί να μπει στον πάγκο σας με όλη μου την καρδιά!

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι γιατί όχι? 
παρεπιπτοντως η ανίχνευση των στροφών μέσω m/c
γίνεται;Οπότε αγόρασες συγκεκριμένο τύπο ανεμιστηρων:

----------


## manolena

Τη μέτρηση στροφών θα μπορούσα να την κάνω με εύκολο τρόπο αν ο ανεμιστήρας είχε έξοδο απο hall για να δίνει παλμούς,  όπως αυτοί των PC.
Εδώ όμως χρησιμοποιώ μια είσοδο external interrupt του μ/ε και με τη βοήθεια ενός ζεύγους IR LED - φωτοτρανσίστορ απο τη μέσα πλευρά της 
φτερωτής και ενός κομματιού ανακλαστικής ταινίας, παίρνω τον αριθμό στροφών του ανεμιστήρα. Η οδήγησή του μετά γίνεται με ένα MOSFET 
μέσω PWM, ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία του ψυγείου. Ο ανεμιστήρας είναι ένας απλός 12V, 0.16A με 7 πτερύγια, 90mm.

----------


## SeAfasia

καλή ιδέα πιστεύω,οι παλμοί στη ζωή μας....

----------


## manolena

Το πρόγραμμα του LabVIEW που τρέχει το .vi είναι προσαρμοσμένο στη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού:

PSU_LabVIEW_1.jpg

Υπάρχει επιλογή για λειτουργία απο τον υπολογιστή ή τοπική λειτουργία απο το ίδιο το τροφοδοτικό. 
Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, εμφανίζονται οι ενδείξεις με μεγάλα ψηφία και ακρίβεια 3 δεκαδικά για την
τάση και το ρεύμα, ταυτόχρονα και σε αναλογικά όργανα. Υπάρχει επίσης και ένα γραφικό διάγραμμα
που ανανεώνεται κάθε δευτερόλεπτο, προσαρμόζεται στις μέγιστες τιμές και παρουσιάζει την τάση
εξόδου, το ρεύμα εξόδου καθώς και την ισχύ που παρέχει το τροφοδοτικό. Παρακολουθούνται επίσης
η θερμοκρασία ψυγείου και οι στροφές ανεμιστήρα, ενώ υπάρχει και ένδειξη σταθερής τάσης και 
σταθερού ρεύματος εξόδου. Για την λειτουργία απο τον υπολογιστή, υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές ενδείξεις
ρεύματος-τάσης που μεταβάλλονται ανάλογα με τη θέση του κάθε κουμπιού ρύθμισης. Όλο αυτό, 
τρέχει σαν αυτόνομο .exe αρχείο, εκτός LabVIEW.
Προς το παρόν, έχουν τελειώσει αρκετές απο τις λειτουργίες του (κυρίως του monitoring) και 
συνεχίζω να γράφω τις καθεαυτές λειτουργίες της remote ρύθμισης του τροφοδοτικού.

Το λειτουργικό διάγραμμα του .vi:

PSU_vi_1.jpg (...ένα τμήμα του...)

----------


## SeAfasia

συγγνώμη,το labview πως επικοινωνεί με το psu;

----------


## manolena

Απο τη θύρα USB. Στο LabVIEW ορίζω σαν instrument I/O την ίδια σειριακή που χρησιμοποιώ για να προγραμματίσω τον ATmega2560, ενώ στον
κώδικα του μ/ε χρησιμοποιώ τη βιβλιοθήκη *Serial* που παρέχει τις λειτουργίες που χρειάζομαι. Έτσι λοιπόν σε κάποιο σημείο του βρόγχου
προγράμματος φτιάχνω ένα string με όλα όσα θέλω να βλέπω στο LabVIEW και τα στέλνω στον υπολογιστή μέσω της USB-σειριακής πόρτας.
Απο την άλλη μεριά το  LabVIEW τρέχει συνεχώς και λαμβάνει το συρμό του τροφοδοτικού, τον "σπάει" σε κομμάτια και παίρνει κάθε τμήμα
για να εμφανίσει την πληροφορία που θέλω. Π.Χ., ο μ/ε του τροφοδοτικού φτιάχνει κάτι τέτοιο:

[*00.000&0.000&00.000&0.000&000.000&0000&00&00.0*]

00.000 = τάση επιθυμητή 0-45.000V
0.000 = ένταση επιθυμητή 0-5.000Α
00.000 = τάση εξόδου 0-45.000V
0.000 = ένταση εξόδου 0-5.000Α
000.000 = ισχύς εξόδου 0-225.000W
0000 = στροφές ανεμιστήρα 0-3100 r.p.m.
00 = ποσοστό στροφών ανεμιστήρα 0-100%
00.0 = θερμοκρασία ψυγείου 0-99.9°C

Αυτό σπάει σε κάθε χαρακτήρα "&" και γίνεται ενδείξεις. Ομοίως, το LabVIEW "φτιάχνει" ένα string και μέσω της USB
το στέλνει στον μ/ε του τροφοδοτικού. Αυτός το "σπάει" με τη σειρά του και με τον κατάλληλο κώδικα παραμετροποιεί
τους DAC για να ρυθμίσει την έξοδο τάσης-έντασης του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## manolena

Ερώτηση προς κάθε ειδικό:

Ψάχνω μια κόλλα με καλή θερμοαπαγωγή για απ' ευθείας "κόλλημα" και στήριξη ενός SOIC8 σε αλουμίνιο με την πάνω του
όψη (θα ακουμπά ανάποδα στη μεταλλική επιφάνεια). Αφορά τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας του ψυγείου LM75. Η πλακετίτσα 
του βέβαια έχει και τρύπες για μηχανική στήριξη με βίδες Μ3 και απλή εφαρμογή θερμοαγώγιμης πάστας. Κάθε πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...=22919&lang=gr
Το χω, πάρα πολύ καλό.

----------

manolena (28-05-14)

----------


## manolena

> http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...=22919&lang=gr
> Το χω, πάρα πολύ καλό.



Είσαι αρχηγός (αυτό έλλειπε, να μην ήσουν κιόλας!)
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε!

----------


## manolena

To project αυτό έμεινε στάσιμο για καιρό. Δεν το αφήνω όμως και όταν θα έχω αρκετή όρεξη να το ξαναπιάσω, θα το συνεχίσω, έτσι κι αλλιώς λίγο μου έμεινε μέχρι να τελειώσει...

Αλλά...

Επειδή με τρώει ο κ@λος μου πρώτον και επειδή πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να ευχαριστήσω έναν άνθρωπο εδώ μέσα που ανιδιοτελώς μου προσέφερε την βοήθειά του δεύτερον, ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω
κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά σε πιο μικρή κλίμακα και για αυτό το λόγο είπα να μην ανοίξω άλλο θέμα. Δημοσίως λοιπόν, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον Κώστα (*KOKAR*) για την βοήθειά του (ξέρει αυτός).

Αποφάσισα να πειραματιστώ με Switch-Mode έκδοση (SMPS) ενός πιο μαζεμένου τροφοδοτικού με όσο το δυνατόν πιο λιτή σχεδίαση αλλά και ωραίο UI με οθόνη GLCD, encoder και πληκτρολόγιο.

PART_1.jpgPART_2.jpgPART_3.jpgPART_4.jpg

3D.jpg

Βασισμένο σε ένα TL494 και με "μυαλό" ενός ATMEGA2560, θα προσπαθήσει να κάνει κάτι, εύχομαι... Και βέβαια κάθε παρατήρηση ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------

KOKAR (14-03-16), 

SeAfasia (13-03-16), 

The_Control_Theory (13-03-16)

----------


## manolena

COMPOSITE.jpg

20160202_121809.jpg20160202_191248.jpg20160306_205301.jpg20160306_211416.jpg

Οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες είναι απο τη σύνθεση του κουτιού που θα το φιλοξενήσει. Στηρίχθηκε η οθόνη GLCD 240x64 pixels βασισμένη στον T6963C
της Toshiba και το μικρό αυτοκόλλητο πληκτρολόγιο με 6 διακόπτες tactile και ενσωματωμένο LED. Επίσης, οι μπόρνες.
Προχωράει σιγά σιγά βέβαια... Πρέπει να προστεθούν και κάποια ενδεικτικά (στο σχηματικό και στο HW) για τον περιορισμό ρεύματος
και συνεχούς τάσης, διακόπτης λειτουργίας, πίσω πρόσοψη ψύκτρα και βύσμα τροφοδοσίας.

----------

KOKAR (14-03-16), 

picdev (13-03-16), 

SeAfasia (13-03-16)

----------


## manolena

Και η κάτω όψη:

3D_BOT.jpg

...μαζί με υπόλοιπες απο την αρχική τοποθέτηση.

20160202_121607.jpg20160202_121737.jpg20160306_205550.jpg

----------


## manolena

https://youtu.be/Np8Y4VUfpOw

----------


## SProg

Συγχαρητηρια Μανο.Ποτε δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει αυτο το IC.

Θα ηθελα πολυ να δω την εξοδο για διαφορα φορτια και το μεταβατικο φαινομενο.Να αλλαζεις δηλαδη φορτιο με καποιο διακοπτη (οχι μηχανικο) και να βλεπαμε την ταση και το ρευμα σε παλμογραφο.

----------


## manolena

Μελετώντας το *datasheet* του συγκεκριμένου και ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο στο *ΤΙ Ε2Ε Community* έκανα μια μετατροπή στον ταλαντωτή του TL494 βάζοντας μια μετανλητή πολύστροφη αντίσταση στα 100Κ για να μπορώ -τουλάχιστον πειραματικά- να επεμβαίνω στη συχνότητα switching, η οποία σε single-ended σχεδιάσεις ορίζεται απο τον τύπο: f=1/Rt*Ct (βλέπε σχέδιο σελ. 8 του datasheet). Με low ESR ηλεκτρολυτικούς στην έξοδο για την ολοκλήρωση, ελπίζω να βγεί κάπως καλή.

EDIT:

Θα ρωτήσει κάποιος τώρα, γιατί να μπεί ένα TL494 με οδήγηση σταδίου ισχύος μέσω PWM αφού ο AVR έχει κατ' ευθείαν έξοδο(ους) PWM;
Διάβασα κάπου (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που...) πως η απόκριση του TL494 απο ανάδραση στην έξοδο είναι πολύ πολύ γρήγορη. Αν σκεφτεί κάποιος πως 
ο κώδικας θα περιέχει καθυστερήσεις για υπολογισμούς και τέτοια διάφορα συν το ότι θα πρέπει να οδηγεί και την οθόνη γραφικών, ίσως θα σερνόταν στο
τέλος.

----------


## SProg

Μανο εννοω εαν εκει που εχεις φορτιο 1Α και το αλλαξεις 'ακαριαια' σε 2Α τι αποκριση θα εχει το συστημα και πως/ποσο διορθωνει την ταση εξοδου.

----------


## manolena

Ναι, σωστά, δοκιμή και λάθος θα το δείξει.

----------


## ultra

> Θα ρωτήσει κάποιος τώρα, γιατί να μπεί ένα TL494 με οδήγηση σταδίου ισχύος μέσω PWM αφού ο AVR έχει κατ' ευθείαν έξοδο(ους) PWM;
> Διάβασα κάπου (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που...) πως η απόκριση του TL494 απο ανάδραση στην έξοδο είναι πολύ πολύ γρήγορη. Αν σκεφτεί κάποιος πως 
> ο κώδικας θα περιέχει καθυστερήσεις για υπολογισμούς και τέτοια διάφορα συν το ότι θα πρέπει να οδηγεί και την οθόνη γραφικών, ίσως θα σερνόταν στο
> τέλος.



Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο να πετυχεις σταθεροποιηση με τον AVR (να κανεις δηλαδη διαμορφωση παλμων). Απο την αλλη μερια χρησιμοποιεις τους 2 error amplifiers του 494, πραγμα που το κανει εξαιρετικη επιλογη. Αρχικα με ξενισε η επιλογη του 494 σαν single ended, μια και υπαρχει η γενια uc 38xx, αλλα οτι γλυτωνες απο πολυπλοκοτητα στο 494 θα το προσεθετες στους error amplifiers που θα ηταν εξωτερικοι. Τι συχνοτητα σκεφτεσαι να χρησιμοποιησεις?

----------


## manolena

http://www.ti.com.cn/cn/lit/an/slva001e/slva001e.pdf,    σελ. 23-28

Ακολούθησα τις γενικές γραμμές που γράφει στο παραπάνω ΑΝ της TI και υπολογίζω τη συχνότητα γύρω στα 20KHz. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής με μια μεταβλητή πολύστροφη αντίσταση.

----------


## pstratos

Είχαμε κάποτε προσπαθήσει να φτιάξουμε παλμοτροφοδοτικό με AVR. Οικτρό αποτέλεσμα. Ο MCU ήταν καταρχάς αργός. μέχρι να μετρήσει το ADC, να τρέξει ο PID (τρομάρα μας θέλαμε και PID...) να σταθεροποιήσει το PWM η έξοδος είχε φύγει αλλού. Το χειρότερο ήταν οτι υπό συνθήκες ο AVR απλά κολλούσε! Ανάλογα με το πως κόλλαγε η έξοδος έπαιρνε μια τυχαία τιμή! 
Το TL494 το θυμάμαι ως ένα εύκολο και καλό τσιπάκι, αλλά δεν είναι λίγο ξεπερασμένο? (30 χρονών ειναι....)

----------


## picdev

Γίνεται ρε παιδιά δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο . 
Πρέπει να ανοιξεις το pll , πιο εύκολο θα ήταν με κάποιο dspic που έχουν a/d πολύ γρήγορο με δικό του pll.

----------


## 744

Φυσικά και όλα γίνονται. Αλλά ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα μετράει τελικά.

Δεν δικαιολογείται να μπει ένα σουπερ ντούπερ ταχύτατο ADC και ένας Dual Core για να προλάβει το PID να δώσει ένα σωστό αποτέλεσμα όταν το ρεύμα εξόδου από 1 πάει σε 2 Αμπέρ.

Ένας τελεστικός μια χαρά θα τα κατάφερνε.

Οπότε με βάση τα παραπάνω καλά το πάει ο Μάνος.

Το αν θα είναι 494 ή κάτι άλλο, περί ορέξεως...

Ξεκίνησα και εγώ να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο με άλλη προσέγγιση. Τάση αναφοράς σε 16bit DAC της Maxim που θα οδηγεί τελεστικούς και τα τρανσίστορ εξόδου, με ανάδραση στους τελεστικούς για την σταθεροποίηση.

Ουσιαστικά ένα υβρίδιο κλασικού τροφοδοτικού με ψηφιακά ελεγχόμενη τάση αναφοράς από τον MCU. Έμεινε στα χαρτιά λόγω χρόνου.

Πάντως το PID όπως ανέφερε ο pstratos παραπάνω είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο, αν ο βρόχος ελέγχεται μόνο από τον MCU. Αλλιώς σταθεροποίηση δεν βλέπεις.

----------


## SProg

Kαλημερα  :Smile:  Η λυση του Μανου ειναι ιδανικη για AVR.





> Είχαμε κάποτε προσπαθήσει να φτιάξουμε παλμοτροφοδοτικό με AVR. Οικτρό αποτέλεσμα. Ο MCU ήταν καταρχάς αργός.



Ειναι 8bit μΕ με κρυσταλο μεχρι 16MHz και ADC_Clock *μεχρι* 200kHz (αυτο το frequency σου αναγραφει η εταιρια σε καθε datasheet).

Με 16MHz και Prescaler_128 εχεις ADC_Clock στα 125kHz.

Με 12.8MHz και Prescaler_64 εχεις ADC_Clock στα 200kHz αλλα τι καταλαβες..εκανες ακομα πιο αργο τον μΕ.


Γιατι οχι πανω απο 200kHz;Η ATMEL ξερει.Και 800kHz θα δουλευει ο ΑDC αλλα δε νομιζω να σου λενε 200kHz τυχαια.





> μέχρι να μετρήσει το ADC, να τρέξει ο PID (τρομάρα μας θέλαμε και PID...) να σταθεροποιήσει το PWM η έξοδος είχε φύγει αλλού.



Eστω οτι ειχες ιδανικα 16MHz κρυσταλο και 200kHz ADC_clock.Αυτο σημαινει οτι καθε A->D μετατροπη θελει:

 8 ADC_ticks / ADC_Clock =  40uSec .


Εαν βαλεις και τον κωδικα του PID πας στα 55+uSec (μιλωντας για C πας ανετα στα 70+).Kαι εχεις παρει δειγμα μονο την ταση εξοδου..με το ρευμα δεν ξερεις τι γινεται !

Bαλε και οτι σε αυτα τα κυκλωματα πρεπει να ανανεωνεις το PWM *τουλαχιστον* καθε ποτε εχεις μετρησει,εχεις επεξεργαστει την πληρογορια (PID) και εχεις ετοιμη την επομενη τιμη για το PWM.


Δηλαδη θελεις ενα PWM στα 1/55uSec=18.1kHz και δεν κανεις τιποτα αλλο παρα τα παραπανω.Η λυση ειναι να μειωσεις την συχνοτητα του PWM για να αφησεις χρονο για αλλα πραγματα.


Μειωνεις συχνοτητα Switching -> Αυξανεις κυματωση ρευματος/τασης και η αποκριση του συστηματος ειναι αργη αφου θα πρεπει να μειωσεις και την συχνοτητα υλοποιησης A/D+PID.





> Το χειρότερο ήταν οτι υπό συνθήκες ο AVR απλά κολλούσε!



Δεν κολλαει ο μΕ.Καπου θα τα εκανες μανταρα με τις διακοπες  :Very Happy: 




Εχω κανει αυτο που λες αλλα οχι με AVR αλλα με εναν LPC1768 Cortex-M3.Με συχνοτητα PWM στα 30kHz και με ελεγκτη State Feedback (μετρουσα και ταση εξοδου και ρευμα).


Αριστερα η ταση εξοδου κατα την μεταβαση απο 0.5Α σε 1Α φορτιο.Δεξια το αντιστοιχο για το ρευμα εξοδου.Το κατω σημα ειναι ο σκανδαλισμος για την αλλαγη φορτιου (δεν επρεπε να γινεται μηχανικα).

----------

manolena (14-03-16), 

picdev (14-03-16)

----------


## KOKAR

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63235
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63237Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63238Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63239Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63240
> 
> Οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες είναι απο τη σύνθεση του κουτιού που θα το φιλοξενήσει. Στηρίχθηκε η οθόνη GLCD 240x64 pixels βασισμένη στον T6963C
> της Toshiba και το μικρό αυτοκόλλητο πληκτρολόγιο με 6 διακόπτες tactile και ενσωματωμένο LED. Επίσης, οι μπόρνες.
> Προχωράει σιγά σιγά βέβαια... Πρέπει να προστεθούν και κάποια ενδεικτικά (στο σχηματικό και στο HW) για τον περιορισμό ρεύματος
> και συνεχούς τάσης, διακόπτης λειτουργίας, πίσω πρόσοψη ψύκτρα και βύσμα τροφοδοσίας.



ωραία πράγματα βλέπω !!!

----------

manolena (14-03-16)

----------


## manolena

Περιμένοντας κάποια πράγματα να έρθουν, φτιάχνω λίγο κώδικα για το UI του τροφοδοτικού:

20160318_234300.jpg20160318_234245.jpg20160318_234311.jpg

Το 240x64 pixels graphic display χωρίστηκε σε δύο μέρη που θα παρουσιάζονται με μεγάλες γραμματοσειρές οι τρέχουσες τιμές τάσης-έντασης, 
ενώ με μικρότερη γραμματοσειρά θα παρουσιάζονται οι επιθυμητές τιμές (αυτές που θα ρυθμίζονται). Επίσης υπολογίζεται και η συνολική
αποδιδόμενη ισχύς, ενώ θα φαίνεται και η ενεργοποίηση ή μη της εξόδου του. Υπάρχει επίσης και μια ένδειξη για το ποιά μνήμη θα χρησιμοποιείται,
αλλά δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται...

Η βιβλιοθήκη που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η U8glib του Oli Kraus

https://github.com/olikraus/u8glib/wiki

----------

kioan (19-03-16)

----------


## manolena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ib5...ature=youtu.be





Η επιλογή απο το μενού των ρυθμίσεων. Για κάθε βήμα του encoder, τονίζεται η επιλογή με εναλλαγή χρώματος. Καλό βγαίνει αλλά κάνει κάτι σπασίματα
το σβήσιμο της σελίδας και η εγγραφή της επόμενης. Θα το φτιάξω όμως...

----------


## picdev

Σε αυτή την οθόνη μου αρέσει που ανάλογα την εικόνα αλλαζεις μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς . βιβλιοθήκες παρέχει η toahiba γενικα για άλλους controller ?

----------


## manolena

H Toshiba όπως και οι άλλες εταιρείες, παρέχουν μόνο την απαίτηση που έχουν οι controllers που χρησιμοποιούν, για τα σήματα και τους χρόνους που χρειάζονται
για να γίνουν οι αρχικοποιήσεις, οι αποστολές commands ή data, οι ορισμοί επιλογής σελίδων της οθόνης και άλλα τέτοια ωραία... Για να τα πάρουν όοοολα αυτά κάποιοι
τύποι και να τα κάνουν κώδικα που να δουλεύει για διάφορους μ/ε. 

Δεν έχω ποτέ ασχοληθεί να δουλέψω μια GLCD με έναν PIC για παράδειγμα. Όμως, μπορώ σχετικά εύκολα μια πιο απλής μορφής βιβλιοθήκη για arduino για οθόνες
με controller T6963C της Toshiba να την προσαρμόσω σε γλώσσα C για εφαρμογή με PIC.

----------


## manolena

Άμα δεν έχεις τι να κάνεις περιμένοντας...
Φτιάχνω κάποιες ρουτίνες που οπτικοποιούν σε γράφημα μπάρας κάποιες μεταβλητές. Και σκέφτηκα να τις προσθέσω στο UI του τροφοδοτικού:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bprow7-O-_I





20160324_092201.jpg20160324_092209.jpg20160324_092238.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

ευτυχώς που εσύ κάτι έχεις και κάνεις  :Lol:  να έχουμε και εμείς να βλέπουμε  :Biggrin: 
η ένδειξη Power μου αρέσει...

----------

manolena (24-03-16)

----------


## manolena

> ευτυχώς που εσύ κάτι έχεις και κάνεις  να έχουμε και εμείς να βλέπουμε 
> η ένδειξη Power μου αρέσει...



Μην παρεξηγηθώ όμως ως αργόσχολος, έτσι; Κάνω και άλλα πράγματα ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μην παρεξηγηθώ όμως ως αργόσχολος, έτσι; Κάνω και άλλα πράγματα ταυτόχρονα.



όχι όχι......δε είσαι αργόσχολος εννοούσα την συγκεκριμένη ασχολία την οποία βλέπουμε...Μάνο... :Biggrin: 
απλά έχω ξεμείνει από ιδέες λόγω διαβάσματος C

----------


## manolena

Ερώτηση για τους πιο ειδικούς:

Πως μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ο χαρακτήρας "°" (σύμβολο βαθμών Κελσίου) ο οποίος είναι Unicode και όχι ASCII σε ένα σειριακό terminal ή μια οθόνη σαν ετούτη; Το *πρωτόκολλο* λέει πως στην C/C++ πρέπει να γραφεί ως "\*u00B0*", αλλά αν γίνει αυτό, εμφανίζεται μαζί με το χαρακτήρα "°" και ο χαρακτήρας του συμβόλου Angstrom.
Η εντολή είναι ως εξής:

u8g.print(celsius,2); 
u8g.print("\u00B0"); u8g.print("C");

----------


## kioan

Στις HD44780 ο χαρακτήρας 0xDF είναι το σύμβολο βαθμών Κελσίου. Μήπως κάνει και στην περίπτωσή σου;

----------


## manolena

To θέμα είναι πως το charset του T6963C δεν είναι το ίδιο και ψάχνω να βρώ πως αντιστοιχούν.

----------


## manolena

Θα κάνω το εξής: απο έναν πίνακα με όλες τις δυνατές τιμές unicode της μορφής "\u00xx" θα κάνω έναν βρόχο να παρουσιάζει μια μια τις τιμές στην οθόνη. Δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα την πετύχω την έρμη...

----------

GeorgeVita (24-03-16)

----------


## 744

Για δες σελ. 27 στο pdf μήπως σου κάνει.

http://www.lcd-module.de/fileadmin/e...oer/t6963c.pdf

----------


## SeAfasia

> To θέμα είναι πως το charset του T6963C δεν είναι το ίδιο και ψάχνω να βρώ πως αντιστοιχούν.



είναι τελείως διαφορετικές η μια με την άλλη...κοιτάω το datasheet του t6963c που είναι το "°" ;

----------


## 744

Σελ. 27, στήλη F, γραμμή 7.

----------

SeAfasia (24-03-16)

----------


## manolena

Λοιπόν λύθηκε το θέμα, το charset που χρησιμοποιεί η οθόνη αυτή είναι τελικά ίδιο με του HD44780 αλλα έχει στην δεύτερη σελίδα της ROM (ROM code A02) *τον χαρακτήρα 176 (0xB0) που είναι το σύμβολο της θερμοκρασίας.* 




> *Spoiler:*       Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι μια ορθή γωνία έχει *θερμοκρασία 90*°!



Αν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιήσω την εντολή:

u8g.print((*char*)176);  

...εμφανίζει κανονικά το σύμβολο. Με βοήθησε πολύ αυτή η παραπομπή:

http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com...-symbol-on-lcd
http://www.jamesgibbard.co.uk/electr...44780lcdscreen

20160324_130406.jpg

Πολύ σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Λοιπόν λύθηκε το θέμα, το charset που χρησιμοποιεί η οθόνη αυτή είναι τελικά ίδιο με του HD44780 αλλα έχει στην δεύτερη σελίδα της ROM (ROM code A02) τον χαρακτήρα 176 (0xB0) που είναι το σύμβολο της θερμοκρασίας. Αν λοιπόν χρησιμοποιήσω την εντολή:
> 
> u8g.print((*char*)176);  
> 
> ...εμφανίζει κανονικά το σύμβολο. Με βοήθησε πολύ αυτή η παραπομπή:
> 
> http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com...-symbol-on-lcd
> http://www.jamesgibbard.co.uk/electr...44780lcdscreen
> 
> ...



Μάνο,υπάρχει και ένα σύμβολο στην rom code A01 συγκεκριμένα στην διεύθυνση: 11011111 ή DF ή dec 223 είναι αυτό; :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...τον χαρακτήρα 176 (0xB0) που είναι το σύμβολο της θερμοκρασίας.




 *Spoiler:*       Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι μια ορθή γωνία έχει *θερμοκρασία 90*°!

----------


## manolena

Βεβαίως!
Για αυτό και η εκατονταβάθμια κλίμακα του Κελσίου υποδιαιρείται σε radians!

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αν και το παραπάνω χιουμοριστικό σχόλιο είναι έξω από το σχεδιαστικό επίπεδο που έχεις φέρει το "τροφοδοτικό", σημειώνω ότι βρήκες λύση μέσα σε μισή ώρα (11:48 που ζήτησες βοήθεια έως 12:20 που σκέφτηκες τη λύση "trial and error").

----------


## manolena

> ...σημειώνω ότι βρήκες λύση μέσα σε *μισή ώρα* (11:48 που ζήτησες βοήθεια έως 12:20 που σκέφτηκες τη λύση "trial and error")...



Πιο γρήγορος και απ' το φώς...

Flash Gordon.jpg

----------

GeorgeVita (24-03-16)

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο,υπάρχει και ένα σύμβολο στην rom code A01 συγκεκριμένα στην διεύθυνση: 11011111 ή DF ή dec 223 είναι αυτό;



Εσένα δεν σε ξέχασα, μόλις ξαναπάω στον πάγκο μου θα το δώ το 223.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εσένα δεν σε ξέχασα, μόλις ξαναπάω στον πάγκο μου θα το δώ το 223.



το κατάλαβα Μάνο..... :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Μάνο,υπάρχει και ένα σύμβολο στην rom code A01 συγκεκριμένα στην διεύθυνση: 11011111 ή DF ή dec 223 είναι αυτό;



Κι αυτό κάνει ως σύμβολο βαθμών/μοιρών για τα LCD με Katakana character set (είναι ένα είδος τόνου, το "Handakuten").
Σε αυτό το character set έχει και λίγους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες μέτριας ποιότητας (ΘΣΩ).

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο,υπάρχει και ένα σύμβολο στην rom code A01 συγκεκριμένα στην διεύθυνση: 11011111 ή DF ή dec 223 είναι αυτό;



Χρόνια Πολλά για σήμερα και για τις δυό γιορτές μας!

Δοκίμασα την τιμή αυτή, αλλά δεν υπάρχει στο character set αυτής της οθόνης το σύμβολο. Αντί αυτού, εμφανίζει το γερμανικό γράμμα *esstsett*.

----------


## picdev

Κάθε οθόνη ανάλογα το region έχει διαφορετικό char set

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## misterno

Το θέμα παραμένει ή έκλεισε άτυπα; Πολύ ενδιαφέρον όλο το νήμα και παρέχει γνώσεις. Ελπίζω να δούμε και την συνέχεια της κατασκευής καθώς και μετρήσεις εν λειτουργία.

----------


## manolena

*Δύο τα εναντιώτατα ευβουλία είναι, τάχος τε και οργήν.

*Θουκυδίδης, 460-394 π.Χ., Αθηναίος ιστορικός
μτφρ: δυο πράγματα είναι αντίθετα στη λήψη σωστής απόφασης, η βιασύνη και η οργή.

Όχι Γιάννη, δεν έχει κλείσει το θέμα (από μένα βέβαια). Κάποιες φορές στη ζωή μας όμως πρέπει λόγω συνθηκών να μπαίνουν άλλες προτεραιότητες στη ζωή μας, αλλά ποτέ δεν σταματάμε... Είναι κάτι σαν τον stack στην ALU ενος μικροεπεξεργαστη... Σου δείχνει στην εκκίνηση την main, αλλα ωστόσο συμβαίνουν κατά τη διάρκεια εκτέλεσης του προγράμματος και διάφορα αλλα που ανεβάζουν τον δείκτη στο σωρό. Μέχρι να εκτελεστούν μια-μια οι διακοπές ο δείκτης κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναδείξει τη main...

Ειναι όλα στον πάγκο και στον υπολογιστή όπως έμειναν, θα ξαναμπούν σε σειρά.
*


*

----------

misterno (19-08-17)

----------


## Fire Doger

> Ειναι όλα στον πάγκο και στον υπολογιστή όπως έμειναν, θα ξαναμπούν σε σειρά.



ΩΠ! Θα γίνει reboot? Πες μας να support-άρουμε αν είναι! :Biggrin:

----------

